# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  جامع الردود على من أحل المعازف والغناء.

## عبد الكريم آل عبد الله

الحمد لله وحده, والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي  بعده, أما بعد:
فهذا تلخيص ميسر لمحاضرة الشيخ عبد العزيز الطريفي عن الغناء وحكمه, لخصتها  لأن الحاجة تدعو لهذا الموضوع, خاصة في مثل هذه الأوقات, مع تفتح كثير من  العوام على الفضائيات والصحف, وتلقفهم لكل ما ينشر فيها من فتاوى ومقالات,  ليكون طالب العلم على دراية بأدلة القوم واحتجاجاتهم, وقد لخصتها على عجل,  وجعلتها على نقاط, وقد نقلت نص كلام الشيخ بلا أدنى تصرف, وعذراً على عدم الإجادة, وشيءٌ أفضل  من لاشيء, والله نسأله التوفيق في الدنيا والآخرة,,,
التلخيص:
1- من نظر إلى النصوص من أفعال الصحابة وكذلك أشعار العرب وجد أنهم يطلقون  الغناء ويريدون به الشعر والحداء، حتى اشكل ذلك على كثير من المتأخرين،  وظنّوا أن ما يطلق من أقوالهم يراد به الغناء باصطلاح المتأخرين، وهذا غاية  الجهل وسوء الفهم، فإن هذا لم يكن عندهم مطلقاً. وقد طرأ سوء الفهم عند بعضهم في إطلاقات بعض السلف، وما  جاء في النصوص من كلام النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- , وكلام الصحابة عند بعض  الأئمة من الفقهاء، ولذلك؛ لما ذكر ابن رجب رحمه الله في" ذيل طبقات  الحنابلة " عند ترجمته لعبد الرحمن بن نجم الشيرازي المشهور بـ ( ابن  الحنبلي) وهو من كبار الفقهاء في مذهب الإمام أحمد، حتى لما قدِم إلى ابن  قدامة عليه في العام الذي توفي فيه، قال له ابن قدامة: لقد سررت بمقدمك،  فإني خشيت أن أموت فيقع وهَنٌ بالمذهب ويقع الخلافٌ بالأصحاب .
لما استشكل وخلط بين الغِناء والحداء– أي الغناء  الذي وقع عند المتأخرين وبين الحداء الذي جاء عن بعض السلف والصحابة وغيرهم  – وكتب ابن الحنبلي في ذلك كتاباً عنّف عليه ابن قدامة بقوله: ( وشرع  بالاستدلال لمدح الغناء بذكر الحداء، وهذا صنيع من لا يفرق بين الحداء  والغناء ولا قول الشعر على أي وجهٍ كان، ومن كان هذا صنيعه فليس أهلاً  للفتيا ) .
والذي قال هذا القول هو نفسه الذي قد ذكر في  كتابه " المغني " أن الغناء محلُّ خلاف عند العلماء من الأصحاب، فأي غناءٍ  أراد ؟
 الجواب  : أراد الحداء، فإنه قبل وفاته بعامٍ قد  شنّع على ابن الحنبلي وذكر اتفاق العلماء على تحريم الغناء .
2- قال الإمام ابن  الجوزي:  " كان الغناء في زمانهم إنشادَ قصائدَ الزهدِ إلا  أنهم كانوا يُلحِّنونها ".
3-قال بعض  الفقهاء بحضرة الرشيد لابن جامع: الغناء يفطر الصائم, فقال: ما تقول في بيت  عمر بن أبي ربيعة إذ أنشد: أمِن آل نُعْمٍ  أنتَ غادٍ فمُبْكِرُ ** غداة غـد أم رائح فـمـهـجـر! أيفطر الصائم؟  
قال: لا. قال: إنما هو أن  أمد به  صوتي, وأحرك به رأسي.
4-لم يظهر الغناء باستعمال آلات  الطرب واللهو إلا في أواخر القرن الثالث.
 يقول شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية رحمه الله: ( لم يكن في  القرون الثلاثة المفضلة؛ لا في الحجاز ولا في الشام ولا في اليمن ولا في  مصر ولا في العراق ولا في المغرب ولا في خرسان عند أهل الصلاح ,وأهل  الزهادة, وأهل العبادة الاجتماع على مثل المكاء والتصدية، إنما نشأ ذلك في  أواخر المائة الثانية ).
5- ما يطلق من أقوال بعض الصحابة وأشعار العرب من   ذكر الغناء,  فالمراد به الأشعار, وما يسمى في وقتنا بالأناشيد.
وقد نص على هذا التعريف غير واحد من الأئمة؛ من  أئمة اللغة وغيرهم؛ كأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلاّم، بل نص عليه الإمام الشافعي.
6- روى  الإمام البخاري في " الصحيح " فقال :  قال هشام بن  عمّار: حدثنا صدقة بن خالد، قال: حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر، قال:  حدثنا عطية بن قيس، عن عبد الرحمن بن غَنْمٍ ، قال: حدثني أبو مالك أو أبو  عامر، ووالله ما كذبني أنه سمع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول: (( لَيَكُونَنَّ مِنْ أُمَّتِي  أَقْوَامٌ يَسْتَحِلُّونَ الْحِرَ وَالْحَرِيرَ وَالْخَمْرَ وَالْمَعَازِفَ)) .
يقول ابن قدامة وغيره: آلة اللهو كالطنبور والمزمار  والشبابة آلة للمعصية بالإجماع. وقد أعلّ ابن حزم الأندلسي, وكذلك ابن طاهر ابن القيسراني  هذا الحديث وحكما عليه بالضعف، وذلك أنه في حكم المعلّق في " صحيح الإمام  البخاري " .
فيقال: أن هذا فيه نظر, ولا  يجري على قاعدة ابن حزم بنفسه، وذلك أن ابن حزم قد صرّح في غير ماموضع من  كتبه – منها في كتاب " الإحكام " – أن الراوي إذا حّدث عن راوٍ عدلٍ مثله-  وكان قد سمعه_ بأي صيغة كانت سواء بالتحديث, أو بإنباء, أو قوله ( عن فلان )  أو قوله ( قال فلان ), أن ذلك محمول على السماع ، وهذا منها .
إضافةً إلى ذلك أن هشام بن  عمّار من شيوخ الإمام البخاري المعروفين، وقوله: ( قال ) لا يُردُّ إلا إن  كان البخاري من أهل التدليس، وليس كذلك.
وعلى القول بأنه معلّق وأن  البخاري لم يسمعه منه، فقد جاء موصولاً عن هشام بن عمّار من طُرقٍ عدّه،  رواها نحو عشرة من الرواة عن هشام بن عمّار موصولةً.
فقد رواه أبو ذرّ – راوِيَةُ  " صحيح البخاري " – فقال : حدثنا العباس بن فضل، قال : حدثنا الحسين بن  إدريس، قال: حدثنا هشام بن عمّار، وساقه بتمامه .
وكذلك رواه الحسن بن سفيان -  ومن طريقه: أبو بكر الإسماعيلي في" مستخرجه " - عن هشام بن عمار به .
وكذلك قد رواه الطبراني في "  معجمه " من حديث جعفر بن محمد الفريابي ، وموسى بن سهل الجوني عن هشام بن  عمّار عن صدقه بن خالد به .
وكذلك قد رواه أبو نعيم في "  مستخرجه " من حديث أبي بكر الباغندي وعبدان بن محمد المروزي عن هشام بن  عمّار به .
وكذلك قد رواه ابن حبان في "  الصحيح " من حديث الحسين بن عبد الله القطان عن هشام بن عمّار به .
وكذلك قد رواه الطبراني في "  مسند الشاميين " من حديث محمد بن يزيد بن عبد الصمد عن هشام بن عمار به .
وكلّها أسانيد صحيحة عن هشام  بن عمار، وهذا الحديث صحيح بلا ريب.  
وأما من أعلّه بـ صدقة بن  خالد فيجاب عنه بأنه قد تابعه ( بشر بن بكر ) عند أبي داود في " سننه " عن  عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر عن عطية بن قيس عن عبد الرحمن بن غَنْمٍ عن أبي  مالك أو أبي عامر .
وقد رواه البيهقي  والإسماعيلي في " الصحيح " من حديث بشر بن بكر بتمامه, كما رواه الإمام  البخاري .
وإن كان أبو داود قد رواه في  " سننه " مختصراً ، إلا أنه بتمامه, وتمام سياقه قد جاء عند البيهقي، وعند  أبي بكر الإسماعيلي بذكر( المعازف) . 
وقد أعلّه ابن حزم أيضاً  بالاضطراب في إسناده، وذلك أن الراوي قال : حدثني أبو مالك أو أبو عامر  الأشعري .
قال: ولم يضبط اسمه، مما يدل  على أنه مجهول، فهو مردود.
ومنهج ابن حزم الأندلسي أنه  لا يقبل المجاهيل ممن لم يسمَّ من الصحابة ، وهذا قول مردود، ولا حجّة به،  ولا أعلم أحداً من المعتبرين من الأئمة النّقاد من ردَّ مجاهيل الصحابة، بل  هم مقبولون قاطبة .
ومازال العلماء قاطبة  يحتجّون بمجاهيل الصحابة ، كيف وقد سُمّو وعُرِفُوا ؛ فأبو مالك الأشعري :  صحابي مشهور .
والصواب أن الإسناد إليه،  وأن الوهم من عطية بن قيس، ولذلك أخرج الحديث الإمام أحمد في " مسنده "  وابن أبي شيبة في " مصنفه "، والبخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " من حديث مالك  بن أبي مريم عن عبد الرحمن بن غَنْمٍ عن أبي مالك الأشعري عن رسول الله-  صلى الله عليه وسلم- أنه قال : (( ليشربنّ أُناس من أُمتي الخمر يسمونها  بغير اسمها، تغدو عليهم القيان وتروح عليهم المعازف)) .
وجزم بذلك الإمام البخاري-  رحمه الله- كما في " التاريخ " وقال:( إنما يُعْرف عن أبي مالك الأشعري)  أي: من غير شك وهو الصواب. 
وعلى كلٍّ فردُّ ابن حزم  الأندلسي لهذا الحديث بجهالة الصحابي وعدم الجزم به ليس في محله.
وابن حزم الأندلسي رغم  جلالته وفضله وعلمه وحفظه وسعةِ إدراكه؛ إلا أنّه كثير الوهم والغلط في  الرواة، ولذلك رد بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة، وحكم بالوضع على بعض الأحاديث في  الصحيحين، وله رسالة ذكر فيها حديثين، وجعلهما موضوعَين، وحكم عليهما  بالكذب على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهما في الصحيحين .
وقد نص الأئمة على وهم ابن  حزم وغلطه في هذا الباب, كما نص عليه ابن عبد الهادي في كتابة " طبقات  علماء الحديث " .
وكذلك قد نص عليه الحافظ ابن  حجر رحمه الله في كتابة " التهذيب " وكذلك في " اللسان " وكذلك في " الفتح  ".
ولما ترجم الحافظ ابن حجر  للإمام الترمذي في كتابه " تهذيب التهذيب " قال:( قال ابن حزم: محمد بن  عيسى بن سَورَة الترمذي مجهول).
 قال ابن حجر: ( وأما ابن  حزم فقد نادى على نفسه بعدم الاطلاع ) .
وقد يقول قائل أنه لم يعرفه  ولم يطّلع على شيء من كتبه، ولا على سعة حفظه، فإن ابن حزم قد حكم بالجهالة  على أُناسٍ من الأئمة معروفين، كأبي القاسم البغوي ، وإسماعيل بن محمد  الصفار، وابي العباس الأصم وغيرهم .
ومن قاعدة ابن حزم الأندلسي-  رحمه الله-: أن من لم يعرفه بداهة يحكم عليه بالجهالة، وقد حكم على رواةٍ  كُثُرٍ، وقد تتبّعها بعض الأئمة في مصنّف, وهو الحافظ قطب الدين الحلبي ثم  المصري من ( المحلى )، ولا أعلم أهو مطبوع أم لا ؟ 
ومن نظر في كتاب " المحلّى "  ونظر إلى من حكم عليه بالجهالة من الرواة المعروفين عرف ذلك، بل حتى من  الصحابة، فقد حكم على يعلى بن مرّه أنه مجهول، وهو صحابي معروف.
ولذلك قال الزيلعي رحمه  الله- حينما علّق على أوهام بن حزم في ردّه للأحاديث الصحيحة الصريحة عن  رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- وحكمه على أحاديث بأنها معلولة وهي ظاهرة  الصحة- قال الزيلعي:( ولابن حزم من ذلك مواضع كثيرة جداً من الوهم والغلط  في أسماء الرواة ) .
يقول ابن القيم في كتابه  "الفروسية" : (تصحيحه للأحاديث المعلولة، وإنكاره لتعليلها نظير إنكاره  للمعاني والمناسبات، والأقيسة التي يستوي فيها الأصل والفرع من كل وجه،  والرجل يصحح ما أجمع أهل الحديث على ضعفه, وهذا بين في كتبه لمن تأمله) .
وقول ابن القيم هذا ظاهر جلي  لكل منصف، عرف كتب ابن حزم، وما أعلّ به ابن حزم الأندلسي هذا الحديث فإنه  ليس بمعتبر مطلقاً، مع ظهور الأدلة، ووضوح الإسناد، ونقاوته، فهو كالشمس  صحةً عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
7-  من أحلّ المعازف والغناء المحرم فقد نص بعض الأئمة على  تكفيره. نص بعض أصحاب أبي حنيفة على تكفيره  فقالوا: إن سماع الغنى فسوق، والتلذّذ به كفر.
وكذلك القاضي عياض، وكذلك إمام الحنابلة ابن  قدامة حكاه عنه ابن الحنبلي، حكم بكفر من أباح الغناء، ومن حكم بكفر مستحل  الغناء كذلك البزازي وزين الدين الكرماني من الحنفية.
وقد تعقّب ابن الحنبلي- رحمه الله- كما في " ذيل  طبقات الحنابلة " ابن قدامه، وذكر أنه غلوّا.
* وحمل بعضهم الاستحلال في حديث أبي مالك الأشعري- رضي  الله عنه- على المبالغة فيه بالسماع حتى يُظن أنه ممن يرى إباحته.
* وحمله بعضهم – وممن نص على هذا شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية –  على أن المراد بالاستحلال: الأخذ بالتأويل وبالشبهات لإباحة الغناء، كمن  يقول إن الغناء إنما هو أصوات وألحان, كأصوات الطير وأصوات الريح وأصوات  الإنسان، حينما يمشي في الأرض، وكطرق الأبواب والضرب على الحديد، فإنما هي  تُجمع ويؤلف بينها لا غير، فهي أصوات من الطبيعة .
8- ومما جاء عن رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- من النص على  تحريم الغناء:  ما  رواه الإمام أحمد في " مسنده " وأبو داود في " سننه " من حديث عبد الكريم  الجزري, عن قيس بن حبتر عن عبد الله بن عباس-رضي الله عنهما- أن رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: (( إِنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ الْخَمْرَ  وَالْمَيْسِرَ وَالْكُوبَةَ)) . 
والكوبة: قيل: هي الطبل،  وقيل : نوع من أنواع المعازف، وقيل: إنها اسم يطلق على سائر أنواع المعازف .
و إسناده صحيح . 
وفي إسناده عبد الكريم  الجزري، وقد تابعه علي بن بذيمه عند الإمام أحمد في " مسنده "؛ عن قيس عن  عبد الله بن عباس .
وجاء في ذلك: ما رواه أبو  عبيد القاسم بن سلاّم والبيهقي أيضاً من حديث حبيب بن الشهيد وهشام عن ابن  سيرين عن أبي هريرة: (( أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- نهى عن كسب  الزمارة)) .
وإسناده صحيح .
ومن نظر إلى هذه النصوص  وجدها صريحة في تحريم المعازف.
9-  جاء عن عبد الله بن عمر-رضي الله  عنه- كما رواه أبو داود في "سننه" من حديث نافعٍ, عن عبد الله بن عمر: ((  أنه سمع مزماراً فوضع أصبعيه في أذنيه، فقال لابنه نافع: أتسمع صوتاً ؟  فقال: لا، فقال: إني كنت مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- ففعل ما فعلت  )) . وإسناده  قد تكلم فيه، وصححه ابن رجب -رحمه الله- في رسالته " السماع".
10-  لا يزال العلماء على مرِّ العصور  ينقلون إجماع السلف والخلف على تحريم الغناء وآلات اللهو والطرب، فمن نظر  إلى العلماء في كل قرن وجد أنهم يتتابعون على نقل الإجماع مقرين له. ولا أعلم قرناً من القرون  خلا من عالمٍ ينقل إجماع العلماء على تحريم الغناء والمعازف.
ولذلك قد نقله زكريا بن يحي  الساجي في كتابه "اختلاف العلماء" في القرن الثالث إذ جل حياته فيه.ونقله  الآجري رحمه الله في القرن الرابع. ونقله أبو الطيب الطبري وابن عبد البر  في القرن الخامس. ونقله ابن قدامة وأبو القاسم الدولعي الشامي الشافعي في  القرن السادس.
ونقله ابن الصلاح والقرطبي  والعز بن عبد السلام في القرن السابع. ونقله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والسبكي  وابن رجب وابن القيم وابن مفلح وغيرهم في القرن الثامن. ونقله العراقي  والبزازي الحنفي في القرن التاسع. ونقله ابن حجر الهيتمي في القرن العاشر.  ونقله الآلوسي وأحمد الطحطاوي في القرن الثالث عشر. ونقله الغماري في القرن  الرابع عشر.  
ولا يزال العلماء على شتى  مذاهبهم؛ من المالكية والحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة مطبقين على تحريم  الغناء والمعازف.
ولذلك فمن نظر إلى من حكى  الإجماع وجد اختلاف بلدانهم، وتباين مذاهبهم.
فمن المالكية: ابن عبد البر  في " التمهيد "،  والقرطبي في " تفسيره "، وابن القطان الفاسي في كتابه "  الإقناع في مسائل الإجماع ". 
ومن الشافعية: جماعة وخلق  كثير كابن الصلاح، والعز بن عبد السلام، وابن حجر الهيتمي، والعراقي،  والطرطوسي وغيرهم.
ومن الحنابلة": ابن قدامة،  وابن رجب، وابن تيمية، وابن القيم، وابن مفلح، وغيرهم.
ومن الحنفية: الفقيه الحنفي  محمد البزازي في "المناقب"، وزين الدين الكرماني، وشيخ الحنفية أحمد  الطحطاوي في مصر في "حاشيته على مراقي الفلاح".
وكذلك أئمة المذاهب بأنفسهم:  قد نصوا على التحريم، وحكى الإجماع من أهل المذاهب على اختلاف بلدانهم.
* فابن عبد البر والقرطبي في  الأندلس. 
* وابن القطان الفاسي  والغماري في المغرب .
* وابن قدامة وابن الحنبلي  وابن تيمية والعز بن عبد السلام وابن رجب وابن القيم في الشام .
* وابن حجر الهيثمي  والطحطاوي الحنفي في مصر .
* والعراقي والآلوسي في  العراق. 
* وفي بلاد الترك والبلغار:  الفقيه الحنفي محمد البزازي الكردي، في "الفتاوى البزازية" . وغيرهم خلق  كثير على اختلاف بلدانهم .
ومن حكى خلافاً في هذه  المسألة فقد غلب عليه هواه.
يقول ابن حجر الهيتمي: في  كتابه " كف الرعاع " : ( ومن حكى خلافاً في الغناء فإنه قد وهِمَ وغَلِط ،  وغلب عليه هواه حتى أصمّه وأعماه ) .
ومن نظر إلى الأئمة الأربعة  وجد نصوصهم متضافرة على تحريم الغناء بالنص.
فالإمام مالك: قد روى الإمام  أحمد في كتاب " العلل " والخلال في " الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر "  من حديث إسحاق بن عيسى الطبّاع، قال: ( سألت مالكاً عن سماع الغناء ؟ فقال:  إنما يفعل ذلك عندنا الفسّاق ) .
وأما الإمام أحمد: فقد نقل  عنه ابنه عبد الله في كتابه " المسائل " قال: ( سألت أبي عن الغناء ؟ فقال:  ينبت النفاق في القلب، لا يعجبني )، ثم نقل قول الإمام مالك رحمه الله: (  إنما يفعل ذلك عندنا الفسّاق ) .
قال أبو حنيفة رحمه الله: (  وأما الغناء فهو محرّم عند سائر الأديان). ورد شهادة المغنّي الأئمةُ من  أتباع مذهبهِ.
وأما الإمام الشافعي- رحمه  الله- فقال: الغناء لهوٌ مكروه، ويشبه الباطل والمحال، وقد نص في كتابه "  أدب القضاء " وكذلك في كتابه " الأم " على أن المغنّي ترد شهادته.
وأعْجَبُ مِنْ قول من يقول:  إن رد الشافعي لشهادة المغني مع قوله" لهو مكروه يشبه الباطل" ليس بصريح في  التحريم. وإن قول الإمام مالك: ( إنما يفعل ذلك عندنا الفسّاق ) ليس بصريح  في التحريم. 
وإن قول الإمام أحمد: ( ينبت  النفاق في القلب ) ليس بصريح بالتحريم!! فأي تحريم يثبت في الشرع عنهم  حينئذٍ إن لم يكن هذا القول صريحاً بالتحريم ؟؟
وإن كنا نعلم بل نتيقن أن  أقوال الأئمة من الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم ليست نصوصاً من الوحي، وأن كلامهم  ليس بحجه، وأنه بحاجة إلى أن يحتج له لا أن يحتج به، ولكن تساق أقوال  الأئمة- رحمهم الله- ليُعْلم الإجماع والإطباق، فإن الإجماع معتبر،ولا يكون  إلا على نص.
ونقل تكفير من أباح الغناء  عن أئمة من ثلاثة مذاهب متبوعة.
قال بعض أصحاب أبي حنيفة : (  سماع الغناء فسق، والتلذذ به كفر)، والتصريح بكفر مستحل الغناء قال به من  الحنفية: حافظ الدين الفقيه محمد البزازي في "الفتاوى البزازية"، وزين  الدين الكرماني.
قال البزازي في "فتاويه":  ولما عُلِمَ أنّ حرمَتَهُ بالإجماع لزم أن يكفّر مُسْتَحِلَّه .
وقال به القاضي عياض  المالكي،بل حكى الإجماع على كفر مستحله.
وحكاه ابن الحنبلي، كما نقله  ابن رجب- رحمه الله- في كتابه " ذيل طبقات الحنابلة " عن ابن قدامه.
وإن كان هذا القول ليس على الصواب، بل أن فيه  تشدداً، وذلك أن الكفر بعيد، وإنما هو هوى وجرمٌ وذنبٌ، وقد عدّه غير واحد  من الأئمة من كبائر الذنوب كابن النحّاس في كتابه " تنبيه الغافلين "، وابن  حجر الهيتمي في كتابه " الزواجر " عدّوا سماع الغناء من الكبائر .
11-   ينقل العلماء أن السماع  هو مذهب أهل الحجاز، فأي سماع   أرادوا ؟  الجواب : أرادوا السماع الذي قد أطبق  عليه الناس الآن في وقتنا عامّة، من المبالغة بسماع  الحداء والأناشيد  وغيرها.
وقد سُئِل الإمام مالك- رحمه  الله- عن الغناء فقال: ( إنما يفعل ذلك عندنا الفسّاق ) .
وسُئِل الإمام الشافعي- رحمه  الله–: حيث سأله يونس ، فقال: سألت الشافعي عن السماع الذي أراده أهل  المدينة ؟ فقال الشافعي - وهذا نقل نفيس عنه - : ( لا أعلم أحداً من أهل  المدينة كره السماع إلا ما كان على الأوصاف، وأما ما كان من إنشاد الشعر  والحداء وذكر المرابع، فإنه مباح) ، إذاً المراد بذلك كلّه لا يخرج عن  الكلام الملحّن. 
ويوهم كثير من النقلة أن  المراد بالسماع عند أهل المدينة هو المعازف وآلات الطرب، وهذا جهل شنيع ،  فما قال بذلك أحدٌ معتبر.
بل قال ابن حجر الهيتمي في  كتابه " كف الرعاع ": ( لم يحفظ عن أحد ولم يرو عن أحد من الصحابة ولا من  التابعين ولا من الأئمة المجتهدين من قال بإباحة المعازف) .
وقد لبس – أولُبِّس على -   كثير ممن صنّف في إباحة اللهو والغناء حيث أدخلوا عن هوى أو شبهة مسألة  المعازف والموسيقى فيها، ولا علاقة لها فيه.
وقد نظرت في المصنفات التي  صنّفت في هذا الباب، فرأيت أن من ذكر الموسيقى فيها لا دليل في كتابه كلّه  على شيء من ذلك، وأنه يستدل ببعض الألفاظ التي جاء فيها ذِكر الغناء ، وذلك  لا يعدو كونه شعراً وحداءً، ومن نظر إلى أشعار العرب وكتب اللغة وجد ذلك  ظاهراً.
12-   يستدل المجيزون ببعض  الأحاديث التي جاءت عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، فمنها ما جاء في  الصحيح من حديث عائشة- رضي الله عنها- أنها قالت: دخل عليَّ النبي- صلى  الله عليه وسلم- وعندي جاريتان تغنيان بغناءٍ بعاث ، فدخل أبو بكر الصديق-  رضي الله عنه- فقال: أمزمار الشيطان عند رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- ؟  فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم-: (( دعهما)) . مغنيتان تغنيان: المراد بالغناء هو  الحداء، وهذا معلوم ولا ريب فيه، ولم يخالف في ذلك أحد من أهل اللغة، وإنما  خالف فيه من جَهِل الاصطلاح ممن تأخر. 
فيقال أولاً: إن ذلك ليس فيه  دليل، فليس ثمّة آلة لهوٍ؛ لا مزمار ولا طبل ولا غيرها .
الأمر الثاني: أن رسول الله-  صلى الله عليه وسلم- كان سامعاً، ولم يكن مستمعاً، ومعلوم أن ثمّة فرق بين  السماع والاستماع. 
فالسماع: هو أن ينفذ إلى سمع  الإنسان شيء من غير اختياره ومن غير إنصات. 
فإن الله عز وجل قد حرّم  الغيبة والنميمة وحرّم الاستماع إليها، والجلوس عند من يخوض في كلام الله  عز وجل استهزاءاً، وقد ينفذ  إلى مسَامِعِهِ شيء من الحرام ولا يأثم بذلك .
وهذا نظير المُحرم حينما  يأتي إليه من رائحة الطيب مما لا يتعمّده شمّاً، ولا يلحق في ملابسه فليس  عليه شيء. 
ويقول ابن قدامة رحمه الله: (  ومن لا يفرّق بين السماع والاستماع فإن ذلك جاهل، وليس أهلاً للفتيا) .
13-  سماع عائشة للمغنيتين اللتين تغنيان عندها بغناء بعاث  ليس المراد بذلك المعازف بالإطلاق، وذلك أن عائشة تنكر الزيادة في الإطراب  بالقول، فكيف بالمعازف أيضاً ؟ فقد روى  البيهقي – كما تقدم – من حديث بكير بن الأشج عن أم علقمة: ( أن عائشة قد  خُفِضت بنات أخيها– القاسم بن محمد –  فتألمنَ، فقيل: نأتي بمغني يلهيهنَّ،  فقالت: ائتوا بفلان، فجيء به فأخذ يغني، فرأته عائشة وهو يهز رأسه وشعره  طويل، فقالت: أخرجوه! شيطان شيطان) .
14-  وحينما يستدل البعض ببعض المرويات مما جاء عن بعض السلف  كعبد الله بن عمر، أو عبد الله بن أبي جعفر بن أبي طالب، أنه كان يستمع  الغناء ونحو ذلك، فيقال: ما المراد بالغناء هنا ؟  نص القشيري في رسالته: (أن ما روي عن  عبد الله بن عمر وعبد الله بن أبي جعفر بن أبي طالب من جملة سماع الأشعار  بالألحان).
 ليس المراد بذلك –قطعاً -  الغناء المحرم والمعازف. 
ولذلك يقول ابن رجب في  رسالته في " السماع "  (( وقد روي عن بعض السلف من الصحابة وغيرهم ما يوهم  عند البعض إباحة الغناء، والمراد بذلك هو الحداء والأشعار)).
وابن قدامة- رحمه الله- قد  عنّف على ابن الحنبلي إذ فَهِمَ منه غير ذلك الفهم .
هذا ما تيسر تلخيصه, والله  أسأل التوفيق والسداد في الدارين,,,

----------


## جذيل

جزاك الله خيرا
هل هي محاضرة مسجلة او مكتوبة .؟

----------


## عبد الكريم آل عبد الله

أهلاً أخي الفاضل.
مسجلة.

----------


## عبد الكريم آل عبد الله

اللهم ارفع مقام هذا الشيخ.
تجد الملف في المرفقات

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وقع ناظري وأنا أزور موقع الشيخ الفاضل عبد العزيز السدحان- حفظه الله - هذه الكليمات في نصيحة عادل الكلباني - أعاده الله إلى رشده _ فأحببت أن أنشرها هنا لما فيها من اﻷسلوب الجميل في النصيحة وإن كنت لم أتحمل هذا التلطف صراحة ولكن لعلي بنقلها هنا أستفيد شيئا من أدب الشيخ السدحان - وفقه الله - فمع النصيحة .
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه وبعد فهاتان رسالتان خاصة وعامة .*

*أما الخاصة فللشيخ عادل الكلباني سلمه الله  تعالى وقد أرسلتها إليه منذ سنتين أو ثلاث حسب ظني – ولم يأتني جواب منه  ورأيت إعادة نشرها للمصلحة المرجوة . لأن من السياسة الشرعية أن ما شاع  واشتهر يكون جوابه بمثله من إشاعته وإشهاره*

*وأما الرسالة العامة ـ وقد كتبتها هذه الأيام  ـ فهي إلى الذين يكتبون ردودا وتعاليق على بعض ما يصدر من الفتاوى والآراء  .*

*الرسالة الخاصة :*

*فضيلة الشيخ / عادل بن سالم الكلباني ...  حفظه الله تعالى ورعاه*

*السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وبعد :*

*فيا أخي الكريم ... أحببتُك في الله قبل أن أراك ؛ لما سمعتُ  عنك من حُسن تلاوة وقبل ذلك حُسن أدب , وقد زاد حُبِّي لك بعد رؤيتي لك  ومعرفتي بك , فقد لمستُ من شخصك الكريم تواضعاً ورحابة صدر , زادكم الله  تعالى توفيقاً وسداداً .*

*ثم أخي الكريم الشيخ عادل زاد حُبِّي لك لحرصك على اقتفاء  السنّة في صلاة التراويح من حيث الترتيل بتأنّ مع طول نسبيّ , خلافاً لكثير  – بل لأكثر – الأئمة وفقهم الله تعالى .وقد ذكرتُ في أثناء كلمة ألقيتُها  في مسجدكم بعد التراويح أنّ صلاتكم للتراويح من أقرب الصلاة إلى السنّة ,  وقد بلغني أن فضيلة الشيخ ابن جبرين – أثابه الله تعالى – قد أشار إلى ذلك .  وهذا من فضل الله تعالى عليك .*

*أخي الحبيب الشيخ عادل ... ليقيني بمحبتك لي ومحبتي لك ,  ولعلمي بسعة صدرك ومن باب زكاة ثمرة الأخوة والمحبة في الله ... كتبتُ لك  هذه الرِّسالة التي اللهَ أسأل أن تلاقي مكاناً في قلبك الواسع , وأحسب  أنها ستكون كذلك .*

*فضيلة  الشيخ عادل ... ترامى إلى مسامعي خبرٌ مفاده أنكم ترون جواز آلات الغناء ,  بل إنّ الخبر تلقته الألسنة ولاكته الأفواه حتى كاد يكون مضغة في لسان  بعضهم .*

*ولقد عنفتُ على  بعض النقَلَة من جهتين :*

*الأولى : التثبت في صحّة النقل على مراد المنقول عنه .*

*والثانية : لزوم المسلك الشرعيّ في النصح  لمن أراد المناصحة .*

*فضيلة  الشيخ ... في خطابي هذا لن أباحثكم في أدلة تحريم الغناء ومن خالف فيه,  لكن مرادي – بعد دعائي لكم سابقاً ولاحقاً – أن أذكر لكم أموراً لعلّ شخصكم  الكريم يتأمَّلها , واللهَ أسأل أن يرزقنا وإياكم التقوى في القول والعمل  في السرِّ والعلَن :*

*أولاً  : أن فضيلتكم قد عُرف بالقراءة والإقراء , وهذا ليس من باب الشهرة بل من  باب التواتر , جعلكم الله تعالى ممَّن يشملهم قوله  : (( خيركم من تعلم  القرآن وعلمه )) أخرجه الإمام البخاري عن عثمان بن عفّان رضي الله تعالى  عنه , وأنعِمْ بهذا الوصف من كرامة وشرف تفوق النسب والحسَب .*

*ثانياً : من ضوابط المروءة التي أشار إليها  أهلُ العلم أن يحرص المرء على ترك ما يُذمُّ به من قول أو فعل , وهذا الأمر  يفتح باباً من الذمّ والنقد .*

*فضيلة الشيخ ... لك أن تقول : وليكن ذلك منهم . ولكن لي أن  أقول – لمحبَّتي لك – : شخصُك أغلى من أن يكون سهاماً للذمّ , وهذا الأمر –  أخي الكريم – لا يلزمك شرعاً –  بل ولا عقلاً – إظهارُه بين الناس , وفي  ذِكره مضرَّة عليك دون منفعة لك , وبخاصة – كما أشرت لكم سابقاً – أنّ  مقامكم عند الناس من الثلّة المقدَّمة في القراءة , وهذا – فضيلةَ الشيخ –  مما يجعل هذا القول منكم مستهجناً ليس عند المانعين للغناء فحسب , بل حتى  عند سواد الناس عموماً من المستمعين للغناء – هداهم الله تعالى – وغيرهم .*

*واجعل نصب عينيك – أخي رعاك الله تعالى –  قولَه  : (( إياك وما يُعتذَر منه)) . وقد ورد عن عليّ رضي الله تعالى عنه  مقولة بهذا المعنى : (( إياك وما يسبق إلى القلوب إنكارُه وإن كان عندك  إعتذارُه )) .*

*ثالثاً :  فضيلة الشيخ ... لا يخفاكم – رعاكم الله تعالى – ما يواجهه المجتمع من  عداء متنوِّع , فحصوننا مهدّدة من داخلها وخارجها , والهجمة الشرسة على  ثوابت الإسلام وآدابه وأخلاقه مستمرة آناء الليل وأطراف النهار , حتى أصبحت  الأقلام المعادية تتبارى وتتنافس في الطعن في الثوابت والتشكيك في حٍكَم  الشريعة وأحكامها .* 

*ولا  يقال هذا من باب اليأس والقنوط ... معاذ الله , حاشا وكلاّ * 

*ولكن يذكر ذلك من باب قوله تعالى : (  وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى ) . فمثل الشيخ عادل ومحرابه  ومنبره واجتماع الآلاف للصلاة خلفه وإلقاء الكلمات التعليمية والوعظية في  أولئك الجموع سببٌ عظيمٌ للتكاتُف والترابط بين أهل الخير والفضل .*

*رابعاً : فضيلة الشيخ ... والحاذق من اعتبر  بغيره , فَتْوَاكم بجواز آلات الغِناء سيجعلها بعض أهل الأهواء مطيةً له في  تحسين صورة شبهاته وشهواته تارةً من طرفٍ خفيّ , وتارةً من طرفٍ جليّ .*

*خامساً : فضيلة الشيخ تأمَّل في هذه النصوص  النبوية :*

*1-    لما  شفى الله نبيَّه  من أثر السِّحر وأراد بعض أصحابه – رضي الله تعالى عنه –  منه  أن ينتقم من الساحر اليهوديّ ويُعاقبه قال  - فيما معناه - : أكره  أن أثير على الناس شرَّا .*

* ذكر بعض الشرَّاح أن مراد النبي  من ذلك : أنّ الله تعالى  قد عافاه من*

* مرض  السِّحر وهذا هو المراد , وأمَّا عقوبة الساحر اليهوديّ فقد تفتح باباً * 

* من الشرّ بين الصحابة واليهود , فترك ذلك  أولى لمراعاة المصلحة العامّة,*

* وانظر – رعاك الله تعالى – كم تفتح مثل تلك الأقوال من الشرّ  على* 

* أصحابها ؟!*

*2-    قول معاذ رضي الله تعالى عنه : يا  رسول الله , أفلا أبشر الناس ؟ قال : (( لا تبشرهم فيتكلوا )) . مع أنّ عصر  المجتمع النبوي هو العصر الذهبي للأمّة , لوجود النبيِّ  معهم . مع أن  الأمر عقديّ , ولكن خشية النبيّ  كانت أن يفهم سواد الناس هذا الحديث على  ظاهره دون لوازمه , ثم أخبر بذلك معاذاً خشية كتم العلم وقد رسخ في الناس  فهم معنى الحديث .*

*أخي  الشيخ عادل ... إني – والله شاهد – لك محبّ ولك ناصح وعلى نفسي وعليك مشفق ,  تأمّل في هذه المسألة ثم تأمّل كتب مقاصد الشريعة – مبحث المصالح والمفاسد  – , وكذا انظر بتمعُّن في مسألة المعازف وكلام أهل العلم الذي يكاد أن  يكون واحداً في ذمِّها والتشنيع عليها شرعاً وعقلاً ؛ لما يترتّب على  مقدِّماتها من نتائج وخيمة .*

*ختاماً ... أخي الحبيب الشيخ عادل ... اللهَ أسأل بأسمائه  الحسنى وصفاته العُلى أن يجعلنا وإياك مبارَكين أينما كنّا , إنه تعالى  سميعٌ مجيب .*

*والحمد  لله الذي بنعمته تتمّ الصالحات , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .*

*الرسالة  العامة                                                               * 

*أما الرسالة العامة فهي كما سبق آنفاً إلى  الذي يكتبون ردودا وتعاليق على بعض ما يصدر من الفتاوى والآراء .*

*أولاً  :  أن يكون مقصدُ صاحب الرد مرضاةَ  الله تعالى .*

*ثانياً :   لغة العلم والنصح لا مكان في محيطها للألفاظ النابية والمبتذلة .*

*ثالثاً :  من قبيح ما يكون في بعض الردود  والتعاليق التعرض للأنساب والأقاليم قدحاً وتهكماً وازدراءً وهذا فيه لوثة  من خصال أهل الجاهلية .*

*رابعاً:  لا يلزم من صلاح النية صلاح العمل فقد يكون الراد سليم القصد لكنه ضعيف  التحصيل العلمي فمثل هذا لا يشفع له صلاح نيته وسلامة قصده في أن يتكلم في  مباحث العلم  فعليه أن يمسك لسانه ويكسر قلمه وأن يسأل أهل العلم .*

*خامسا : الرد على قسمين : رد إجمالي ورد  تفصيلي .*

*الرد الإجمالي  : أن يحكي قول من يثق بعلمه ولا يزيد فيقول مثلاً : الشيخ فلان من العلماء  المعتبرين وهو يفتي بخلاف ما تقول .*

*الرد التفصيلي : ويكون ذلك بمناقشة حجج القول الآخر وتفنيد  تلك الحجج بعلم , ثم سياق أدلة القول الذي انتصرت له , مع مراعاة الأدب  والنقاش وظهور قوة الحجة في الرد على أدلة القول الآخر .*

*                                                         أخوكم ومحبُّكم*

*عبدالعزيز  بن محمد بن عبدالله السدحان*

----------


## التبريزي

الحل ليس في الرسائل، جربها الكثير مع العبيكان والكلباني فما أفلحت، الحل كما قال الشيخ السديس في خطبة الجمعة بالأمس:
(... ياله مِن وعيد يدكُّ صلد الصعيد، وهو عام يشمل الراعي مع رعيته، وربُّ البيت مع أسرته، والمسؤول في وظيفته، تحذيرا من كلِّ غشٍّ وتقصير مُنتاب، وحثًّا لهم على الطُّموح الوثاب، وكذا غش الأمة دينها ومصادر تلقيه في وقت كثر فيه المتعالمون والمنتقون لصهوة القول على الله بغير علم والمتقحمون لمقامات الفتيا وهم ليسوا منها في قليل ولا كثير غافلين عن آثار آرائهم في المجتمع ومآلاتها في الأمة في حل سحرا ورضاعا وغناءا واختلاطا وسواها متناسين أثر عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه (ما أنت بمحدث قوماً بحديث لم تبلغه عقولهم الا كان لبعضهم فتنة) ولعل من الحزم الحجر على امثال هؤلاء فالحجر لاستصلاح الأديان أولى من الحجر لاستصلاح الأبدان).

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

بارك الله فيك والله أثرت في كلمات الشيخ السديس أمس الجمعة وكان لها أشد الوقع فلاأدري عن المخاطبين , فضلا هل لديك رابط خطبته أمس .

----------


## ابوناصرالحليفي

يا عادل الكلباني (آَللهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللهِ تَفْتَرُونَ) (يونس:59)الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أما بعد:
ليس الكلباني أول من تكلم بإباحة الغناء، هو مسبوق من غيره من المتقدمين والمتأخرين، ومن سبقه لا يخرج من أحد رجلين:
(1)            إما عالمٌ متأول اتفق أهل العلم والتحقيق على بطلان قوله.
(2)            وإما جاهل فاسق قلبه مفتون بالغناء ونغم المعازف.
والكلباني أعيذه بالله من أن يكون من الفريق الثاني.
ومع ذلك لم يُعرف عند أهل العلم في ميدان الفريق الأول –ميدان العلماء- فهو في منزلة بين المنزلتين!
فلو كان فاسقاً ماجناً لقلنا: مفتون يعبر عن رأيه.
ولو كان من أهل العلم المحققين لقلنا: عالم تزاحمت الأمة على باب بيته ومسجده، فعاد إلى الكتاب والسنة، وجمع كلام أهل العلم، وصدر بهذا الرأي بعد نظر واجتهاد.
ولكن الواقع خلاف هذا كله، فما الذي حمل الكلباني على إصدار هذا القول؟
وهو في سعة قد كفاه الله تعالى بغيره؟
يا عادل الكلباني وأمثاله (آَللهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللهِ تَفْتَرُونَ)(يون  س:59) فهل أذن الله تعالى لك بالتصدر والفتوى وليس لك قاعدة علمية راسخة تؤهلك للتصدر في بيان الحلال والحرام؟
ما نسبك العلمي؟
لا نسألك عن القرآن وإقرائه وأنعم بذلك وأكرم، ولكن للحلال والحرام رجال، وللقراءات رجال، وكم من عالمٍ بارز في باب، وهو ضعيف في باب آخر، فعاصم بن أبي النجود إمام في القراءات مضعف في الحديث، والواقدي أخباري شهير وهو ساقط في الحديث.
قال الحافظ الذهبي في "تذكرة الحفاظ": فكم من إمام في فن مقصر عن غيره كسيبويه مثلًا إمام في النحو ولا يدري ما الحديث، ووكيع إمام في الحديث ولا يعرف العربية، وكأبي نواس رأس في الشعر عري من غيره، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي إمام في الحديث لا يدري ما الطب قط، وكمحمد بن الحسن رأس في الفقه ولا يدري ما القراءات، وكحفص إمام في القراءة تالف في الحديث، "وللحروب رجال يعرفون بها" انتهى.
فلست من أهل الشأن ولا من فرسان هذا الميدان، فيا ليتك اشتغلت بما يعود نفعه عليك في دينك ودنياك وآخرتك.
وقد أنصفك شيخنا اللحيدان حينما نصحك بالتفرغ إلى ما أنت عليه من إمامة وقراءة للقرآن، وصادق القلب يعلم مراد شيخنا من نصيحته، فقد أرشدك إلى ما هو خير لك، لأن شيخنا إمام عالم كالطبيب الذي يرشدك إلى ما ينفعك، وقد أرشدك إلى ما ينفعك لأنه أعلم بدينك منك بنفسك!
أما تعلم يا عادل الكلباني أن العالم كما قال محمد بن المنكدر: بين الله وبين خلقه فلينظر كيف يدخل بينهم؟
فأنت الآن بين الله وبين خلقه، فماذا أنت صانع؟ ونحن نرى  أبناء وبنات المسلمين وغرقهم في حب المعازف، والهيام بنار الغرام تحت غناء الماجنين والماجنات؟
فهل ستكون بينهم وبين الله؟
ألا ترى أمة كان شعارها الله أكبر، وذكرها التكبير والتهليل، ولذتها بالقرآن الكريم، وعزة مجدها في الجهاد في سبيل الله، ثم اليوم نرى شبابها يتمايلون في حفلات الغناء، ومراقص الخنا، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
يكفيك دلالة على بطلان هذا القول أنه قد طار به هنْ بن منْ، وهيَّان بن ميَّان، فلو كان القائلُ بحلّ الغناء فاسقاً ماجناً ما تناقلته وسائل الإعلام بهذه القوة، ولكن يكفيك دلالة على فساد قولك، أنهم طاروا به وظهر منهم من حيث لم يشعروا غرابة صدور هذا القول من رجل صالح، ظهر بحب القرآن وقراءته والإجازة به!
وأنت -ولله الحمد- محجوج بالقرآن الكريم وما فيه من الترهيب من اللهو واللعب، والاشتغال بكل ما يضل عن سبيل الله، وعن المكاء والتصدية.
ومحجوج بصريح السنة النبوية الصحيحة الدالة على تحريم المعازف والغناء، والسماع إلى القينة.
ومحجوج بإجماع الصحابة على الترهيب من الغناء والمعازف.
ومحجوج بما أجراه الله تعالى من عادة الفضلاء وابتعادهم عن سفاسف المعازف، وغثاء الغناء.
ومحجوج بمقاصد الشريعة في الفتوى، وأن بعض الأقوال تطوى ولا تروى عند انفلات زمام المراقبة، وإقبال الأمة على المنكرات، وتهاونهم في أداء الواجبات، فكأنك تزيد نار المنكرات إضراماً، وغاية الإجرام إجراماً، فقد أنف عقلاء الفنانين -إن كان فيهم عاقل- من الغناء المعاصر، وما فيه من فجر وقبحٍ وبعدٍ عن معنى (الطرب الذي يسعون إليه) إلى الاتجاه إلى معنى (الدعارة) والفسق والمجون، وعرض العاهرات، والدعوة إلى العلاقات المحرمة، والانسلاخ من الأخلاق، ومن كافة المبادئ والقيم.
فوالله لو كان هذا القول قولاً معتبراً ولكنه مرجوح ما جاز لك شرعاً بثّه بين الناس وهم على هذا الحال الساقط، كيف وهو قول شاذٌ مردود؟!
فأسأل الله تعالى أن يمنّ عليك بتوبة تنجو بها بين يدي الله تعالى، وتعود بها إلى رشدك، وتسلك جادة الحق، خشية عليك من أن تكون ممن قال الله تعالى فيهم: (لِيَحْمِلُوا أَوْزَارَهُمْ كَامِلَةً يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ وَمِنْ أَوْزَارِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَزِرُونَ) (النحل:25) ، والذين قال فيهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فَطُوبَى لِعَبْدٍ جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ مِفْتَاحاً لِلْخَيْرِ مِغْلاَقاً لِلشَّرِّ وَوَيْلٌ لِعَبْدٍ جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ مِفْتَاحاً لِلشَّرِّ مِغْلاَقاً لِلْخَيْرِ) وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أفتى بفتيا غير ثبت فإنما إثمه على من أفتاه)، والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
كتبهبدر بن علي بن طامي العتيبيعضو الدعوة والإرشاد بمحافظة الطائفالخميس 12 رجب 1431هـ

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

جزاك الله خيرا.
وجزى الله تعالى الشيخ بدرا خيرا على ما بين وعلى ما نصح.

----------


## ابوناصرالحليفي

وأنت كذالك اخي أبو أحمد المهاجر
واشكرك على الزيارة المباركة

----------


## عالي السند

مقال جيد وهادف والله يفتح قلب الكلباني لمثل هذا النصح كما فتح قلبه لحفظ القرآن
مشكلة البعض أنه إذا رأى رأياً ولو كان مخطئاً شنع على مخالفيه بأنهم مصابون بجرثومة
التحريم كما حصل من الشيخ عادل وهذا دليل الضعف ؟!

----------


## عالي السند

الشيخ عبدالعزيز السدحان مدرسة في أدب طلاب العلم، جمع بين العلم والأدب، ولا غرابة فهو تلميذ كبار المشايخ سماحة الإمام عبدالعزيز بن باز، وسماحة العلامة عبدالله بن جبرين وغيرهما ولهذا استفاد الأدب قبل العلم.
وأتمنى من الشيخ عادل أن ينهج هذا النهج في بحثه ونقاشه، أصلحه الله ودله على اتباع الحق.
وكفاه شر نفسه وشر المحيطين به !

----------


## أبو ناصر المدني

> الحل ليس في الرسائل، جربها الكثير مع العبيكان والكلباني فما أفلحت، الحل كما قال الشيخ السديس في خطبة الجمعة بالأمس:
> .


 
مقارنة الشيخ العبيكان بالقارئ الكلباني أو الدكتور في المحاسبة الغامدي = خطأ .
فالأول (العبيكان) أهل للفتوى ومعروف بدروسه ومؤلفاته ، والآخران ليسا كذلك .
والأول أفتى بحل السحر وإرضاع الكبير للحاجة وله سلف في هذا ، والمسألة اجتهادية ،
أما الغناء بالمعازف وكثيرا مما ذكره الغامدي في مقاليه عن الاختلاط فخطأ قطعًا ، والمسألة إجماعية ، فالكلباني والغامدي خالفا الإجماع فيما ذكراه ، بخلاف الشيخ العبيكان .

----------


## عراق الحموي

> مقارنة الشيخ العبيكان بالقارئ الكلباني أو الدكتور في المحاسبة الغامدي =  خطأ .
> فالأول (العبيكان) أهل للفتوى ومعروف بدروسه ومؤلفاته ، والآخران ليسا كذلك  .
> والأول أفتى بحل السحر وإرضاع الكبير للحاجة وله سلف في هذا ، والمسألة  اجتهادية ،
> أما الغناء بالمعازف وكثيرا مما ذكره الغامدي في مقاليه عن الاختلاط فخطأ  قطعًا ، والمسألة إجماعية ، فالكلباني والغامدي خالفا الإجماع فيما ذكراه ،  بخلاف الشيخ العبيكان


عجيبٌ هو الزمان !
احلال السحر أصبح مسألة اجتهاديّة ، و الغناء مسألة إجماعيّة ، يا أخي ما لقيت مثل يومي هذا !!

----------


## ابو محمد الطائفي

اخي بدر بن طامي ناقش الرجل مناقشة علمية محكمة بالديل من القران ومن السنة ةبدون رسائل لافائدة منها حتى يستفيد المتابع اما الكلام الارتجالي فهذا لايسمن ولا يغني من جوووع
 وفق الله الجميع للخير

----------


## التبريزي

> عجيبٌ هو الزمان !
> احلال السحر أصبح مسألة اجتهاديّة ، و الغناء مسألة إجماعيّة ، يا أخي ما لقيت مثل يومي هذا !!


إي والله عجيب!!
السحر فيه قولان!!
وتحريم الغناء مسألة مجمعٌ عليها، 
ورضاع السائق (الذي لا يقدر الأمومة) لا بأس به، حتى تأخذ كفيلته راحتها في الحديث والخلوة!!
من قال إن العبيكان ليس أهلا للفتوى فهو محق، فهو يتتبع الإثارة، ويفتي بما يثير الفتنة..
أليس رأي مشايخ السعودية أن الرضاع لأكثر من حولين غير مؤثر في الحكم حسب الدليل الصريح الصحيح؟

ليس لمثله إلا الحجر، ونرجو أن تنفذ كلمة الشيخ السديس في مثيري فتاوي الشغب

----------


## أبو المقداد

وقفات مع الكلباني في رسالته في الغناء، للشيخ جلال بن علي بن حمدان السلمي
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد، فقد طلب مني بعض الإخوة الفضلاء أن أعلق على الرسالة الموسومة بـ  تشييد البناء في إثبات حل الغناء، والتي كتبها الكاتب عادل الكلباني وفقه الله، وذهب فيها إلى إباحة الغناء مطلقا، فأجبته إلى ذلك رجاء حصول النفع، وبيناً لما أعتقده من الحق، فأقول مستعيناً بالله:
لي مع هذه الرسالة عدة وقفات:
 الوقفة الأولى: وهي مع عنوان هذه الرسالة: تشييد البناء في إثبات حل الغناء، فهذا العنوان لا يتلاءم مع المقصود منها، إذ إن الظاهرَ من العنوان يدل على أن الكاتبَ يهدف من رسالته إلى العملِ على إثبات الحلِ  للغناء، وجاء في تضاعيف سطورها ما يناقض ذلك، ونصه:((ولكني أردت فقط الإشارة إلى أن القول بإباحته ليس بدعا من القول، ولا شذوذا، بل وليس خروجا على الإجماع  )). اهـ .
الوقفة الثانية: لم يعمل الكاتب على توضيح المراد بالغناء في مقدمة رسالته، وهذا الأمر قد أوقع كثيرا من العامة في الفهم الخاطئ، فهم في الغالب لا يعرفون من لفظ الغناء، إلا ما كان مصحوبا بشيء من المعازف، والأمر على خلاف ذلك، فالغناء في اللغة يطلق على: الصوت المطرب الملحن، ومنه النشيد، وغناء الأعراب المسمى بالحداء،  وكان المتعين على الكاتب البيان، ولا سيما أنه قد عمل على نشر رسالته في وسائل الإعلام، وهو بهذا يخاطب شريحة كبيرة من المجتمع، والحال أنه على غير دراية بصحة فهمهم، وقد وقفت على بعض العامة ممن قرأ الرسالة، وهو يقول: أن عمر رضي الله عنه يرى جواز الغناء، فلما سألته عن ذلك فسره بالموسيقى، وقبل ثلاث سنوات اتصل عليّ أحد العامة يسألني عن حكم الغناء، فأجبته في ذلك، وذكرت له أن الغناء غير المصحوب بشيء من المعازف حكمه الجواز، إذ هو من أمور العادات، والقاعدة في الفقه: [ أن الأصل في العادات الإباحة ]، أما إذا كان مصحوبا بشيء من ذلك فلا يجوز، وذكرت له حديث المعازف الذي سوف يأتي ذكره إن شاء الله تعالى، فلما فرغت من الجواب ذكر لي ذلك العامي أن الشيخ الكلباني يقول بالجواز مطلقا، فطلبت منه رقم الشيخ فاتصلت به، وعرفته بنفسي، وسألته عن الغناء فقال: هو جائز، فقلت: يا شيخ ولو كان مصحوبا بشيء من المعازف، قال: لا، لا يجوز إذا كان كذلك، فقلت له: يا شيخ اتصل علي أحد العامة، وذكرت له القصة، وأنه قد فهم منك الجواز، فقال: هذا بسبب فهمه الخاطئ، فقلت له يا شيخ: هذا فهم أغلب العامة، فقال لي: ماذا أفعل لهم، قلت له: يا شيخ هذا الكلام غير مقبول، فأنت ما مقصدك عندما تصديت لإفتائهم، ألا تقصد هدايتهم ؟!، قال: بلى، قلت: فإن هذا لن ولم يحصل، بل قد حصل نقيض قصدك، وأشرت إلى كلام الخطيب البغدادي في الفقيه والمتفقه، وهو أن المفتي لا بد أن يكون على دراية بألفاظ العامة التي يستعملونها حتى لا يقع الخطأ في الفهم، ثم انتقلنا إلى بحث مسألة الدف وحكمه، فلما طال الكلام طلب مني أن أزوره في مسجده، فقلت له: أنا أسكن بمكة. اهـ.
 الوقفة الثالثة: قال الكاتب في مقدمة رسالته: ((فليس في شرع الله تعالى أن لا يستمتع الإنسان بالصوت الندي الحسن)).
وهذا الكلام فيه نظر: فالصوت الندي الحسن الذي يكون من امرأة، أو يخشى منه عدم أطهرية القلوب فإن الشريعة جاءت بمنعه، والنهي عن استماعه، قال تعالى: ((وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ذَلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ))  ، فقد علل الحكم - أي الوجوب - في الآية  بكونه أطهر لقلوب الرجال والنساء، والقاعدة في الأصول: [ أن العلة تعمم معلولها أي الحكم ]، فكل ما ينافي أطهرية القلوب فهو محرم، وكل ما يحصلها ويحققها فهو واجب.   
الوقفة الرابعة:  قال الكاتب -وفقه الله-: ((بل جاء فيه ما يحث عليه ويشير إليه، كما في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: علمها بلالا، فإنه أندى منك صوتا )).
وهذا الكلام فيه نظر: فليس في هذا الحديث ما يدل على الحث على سماع الصوت الندي كما ذكر، بل غاية ما فيه: أن تحسين الصوت بالأذان مقصود، وأنه يشرع اتخاذ المؤذن المتصف بحسن الصوت.
الوقفة الخامسة: قال كتاب الرسالة: ((وإنما عاب الله تعالى نكارة صوت الحمير، {إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير}، ومن المثير للتأمل أن الإشارة إلى نكارة صوت الحمار جاء في نفس السورة التي يَسْتَلُّ منها المحرمون للغناء دليل تحريمه ! ومن غير المعقول أن يطلب الله من الإنسان بعد أن أودع فيه هذه العاطفة نزعها أو إماتتها من أصلها)).
هذا الكلام فيه نظر من جهة الأسلوب والمعنى: أما من جهة الأسلوب فلأنه قال: عاب الله نكارة صوت الحمير على أن هذا هو مدلول الآية، والصحيح أن يقال: عاب الله صوت الحمير إذ وصف صوتها بأنه أنكر الأصوات، وعيبه سبحانه مستفاد من إقراره للعبد الصالح لقمان، وأما من جهة المعنى: فلأنه ليس في الآية ما يثير التأمل على الوجه الذي ذكر الكاتب، فالله سبحانه لم يقل ليس من الأصوات ما ينكر إلا الحمير حتى يعتمد عليها في هذا الموطن، وإنما أخبر أنه أنكرها، فقد يكون ثمة ما ينكر غيره، والأمر كذلك، ثم إن قوله تعالى: ( إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير ) تعليل لقوله: ( واغضض من صوتك )، ويؤخذ من هذا أن نكارة صوت الحمير حاصلة من جهة منافاتها لغض الصوت أي خفضه، ومن الغناء ما هو على هذا الوصف.
ثم إن كلامه يوهم بأن من قال بالتحريم ( أي تحريم الغناء المصحوب بالمعازف)  إنما يستدل فقط بدليل واحد مذكور في هذه السورة، وليس الأمر كذلك على ما سوف يأتي بيانه إن شاء الله تعالى.
الوقفة السادسة: قال كتاب الرسالة: (( وقد ذكر الأطباء منذ القدم أن الصوت الحسن يجري في الجسم مجرى الدم في العروق فيصفو له الدم وتنمو له النفس... )).
هذا الكلام فيه نظر من جهتين: الجهة الأولى: خطأ منهجي في الكتابة: فإنه من غير المناسب ذكر مثل هذا الكلام في رسالة قصيرة لا تتجاوز عشرة صفحات مقصودها وما ينادي به عنوانها إثبات الحل للغناء مطلقا.
الجهة الثانية: أن الصوت الحسن قد يؤدي إلى نقيض ما ذكر الكاتب، فقد يجلب الهم، ويشرد الذهن، ويضعف الهمة... إلخ ، ولا سيما إذا كان مصحوباً بالمعازف، وشواهدُ الواقع قاضية بذلك.   
 الوقفة السابعة: قال كاتب الرسالة: (( وقد صح عن عمر رضي الله عنه، أنه قال: الغناء من زاد الراكب، وكان له مغني اسمه خوات ربما غنى له في سفره حتى يطلع السحر )).
هذا الكلام فيه نظر: الأثر الأول ضعيف، أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة والبيهقي عن عمر رضي الله عنه، وفي إسناده: أسامة بن زيد بن أسلم، وهو ضعيف، ضعفه يحي بن معين وأحمد والنسائي وجماعة، وضعفه حاصل من جهة سوء حفظه، والقاعدة في الأصول: [أن سوء حفظ الراوي يقتضي رد خبره].
وأما الأثر الثاني: فهو ضعيف أيضا، أخرجه البيهقي عن خوات بن جبير رضي الله عنه، وفي إسناده: قيس  بن أبي حذيفة مجهول، والقاعدة في الأصول: [أن جهالة الراوي تقتضي رد خبره]، وفي إسناده فليح بن أبي سليمان سيء الحفظ، والقاعدة في الأصول: [أن سوء حفظ الراوي يقتضي رد خبره] .  
وليس في الأثر أن خواتاً كان مغنياً، بل غاية ما فيه أنهم طلبوا ذلك منه، ولا تلازم بين الأمرين.  
ثم إن كل ما ثبت عن الصحابة في الغناء فالمراد به النشيد والحداء، وهذا جائز كما تقدمت الإشارة إليه، ولا يصح سحبه على كل غناء، لأنها من الأفعال، والقاعدة في الأصول: [ أن الفعل لا عموم له ].
الوقفة الثامنة: قال كاتب الرسالة: ((ومن أكبر دلائل إباحته أنه مما كان يفعل إبان نزول القرآن، وتحت سمع وبصر الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأقره، وأمر به، وسمعه، وحث عليه، في الأعراس، وفي الأعياد )).
وفي هذا الكلام نظر:
1/  لم يبين المعنى المراد بالغناء.
2/لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أقر الغناء المصحوب بالمعازف.
3/ ورد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أقر الغناء من غير معازف أي النشيد. 
 4/ لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه* أمر بالغناء مطلقاً*.
5/ لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سمع غناءً مصحوباً بمعازف.
6/لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه حث على الغناء في الأعراس.
7/ لم يرد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه حث على الغناء في الأعياد، بل غاية ما في الأمر أنه أقرهم عليه، وفرق بين الإقرار والحث، فمقتضى الحث أَنَّ مَنْ فَعَلَهُ فهو مثاب، ومعنى الإقرار أن من فعله فلا إثم عليه.    
الوقفة التاسعة: قال كاتب الرسالة: ((ومن دلائل إباحته أيضا أنك لن تجد في كتب الإسلام ومراجعه نصا بذلك، فلو قرأت الكتب الستة لن تجد فيها باب تحريم الغناء، أو كراهة الغناء، أو حكم الغناء، وإنما يذكره الفقهاء تبعا للحديث في أحكام النكاح وما يشرع فيه)).
هذا الكلام فيه نظر من جهة أن الحجة في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا في تراجم المحدثين، وجعل هذه التراجم حاكمة على النصوص الواردة في الباب ضرب من التقليد الذي حذر منه وأعلن النكير على أربابه، ثم ما هو الفرق عندك بين تراجم المحدثين وبين كلام الفقهاء ؟!، كلاهما قول صادر من غير معصوم فيطلب له الدليل، ولا يجعل دليلاً.
الوقفة العاشرة: قال كاتب الرسالة: ((وهكذا جاء الحديث عنه في أحكام العيدين وما يسن فيهما، ولهذا بوب البخاري رحمه الله تعالى: باب سنة العيدين لأهل الإسلام ، ثم ذكر حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها، أعني حديث الجاريتين وغنائهما بحضرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي بيته )).
هذا الكلام فيه نظر من جهة أن السنة  تطلق ويراد بها الطريقة، أي الجادة المسلوكة، وهذا قدر صادق على الواجب والمندوب ( السنة بالاصطلاح الخاص) والمباح، والمراد هنا بالترجمة أن هذا - أي الغناء من غير معازف - من الجائز المباح. 
الوقفة الحادية عشر: قال كاتب الرسالة: (( وكل ما أراد أن يوسع للناس ويترك لهم المجال ليفهموا من نصوص كتابه، أو سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء بنص محتمل لقولين أو أكثر... واختلفوا في كل تفصيلاتها تقريبا، فاختلفوا في تكبيرة الإحرام حتى التسليم،... حتى إنهم اختلفوا في النطق بالشهادتين ! وليس هذا إلا من توسعة الله تعالى على عباده )).
 هذا الكلام فيه نظر من وجوه:
1/ أن دلالة النصوص على الأحكام دلالة واضحة، بمعنى أنها كافية في الإفهام الصحيح، ومؤدية لغرض البيان، وهي متفاوتة، منها ما لا احتمال فيه، وهذا ما يسمى عند الأصوليين بالنص، ومنها ما فيه احتمال مرجوح، وهذا ما يسمى عند الأصوليين بالظاهر، وأما ما فيه احتمال مساو، وهو ما يسمى بالمجمل فلا وجود له في مجموع النصوص، بمعنى أنه قد يوجد في نص، لكن يرد نص آخر يوضحه ويبينه، وهو أمر فيه شيء من النسبية، وذلك بسبب اختلاف الفهوم، وتفاوت العلوم .
إذا تقرر هذا فالاحتمال الموجود ليس على التساوي على ما يوهم كلام الكاتب، بل الاحتمال راجح ومرجوح، والعمل بالراجح واجب لا راجح.
2/وجود المآخذ اللطيفة في تضاعيف نصوص الشريعة أمر لا ينكر، وقد تلمس علماء الأصول الحكمة من ذلك فقالوا: ليستفرغ المجتهد وسعه في درك الحكم الشرعي فيعظم أجره، ويمكن أن يضاف وجه آخر لعله يكون مقصوداً، وهو الامتحان والابتلاء فإن المسائل الخالية من الدليل القاطع قد يتساهل بعض الناس في امتثالها. 
وأنا لا أنكر بأن العامي من أهل الفهم، لكن ليس له أن يتفهم النصوص كيفما اتفق من غير ضوابط، وعليه أن يراجع العلماء فيما يشكل، وظاهر كلام الكاتب يوهم خلاف ذلك.
3/القول بأن الخلاف وقع في كل تفاصيل الصلاة كلام غير مقبول، أين اتفاقهم على وجوب الركوع والسجود والترتيب بين الأركان... إلخ ؟!.
4/قوله بأن الخلاف يقتضي التوسيع على العباد يوهم القول بجواز التخيير بين الأقوال، وهذا كلام باطل؛ إذ الخلاف حصل بعد الشرع، وما كان كذلك فلا يصلح أن يكون دليلا، ومن المعلوم المتقرر أن الحق في مسائل الخلاف واحد قال تعالى: (( فما ذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال ))، وفي الصحيحين عن عمر بن العاص رضي الله عنه مرفوعا: (( إذا حكم الحاكم فاجتهد فأصاب فله أجران، وإذا حكم فاجتهد فأخطأ فله أجر واحد ))، وطلب الحق واجب. 
الوقفة الثانية عشر: قال كاتب الرسالة: (( فلو كان تحريم الغناء واضحا جليا لما احتاج المحرمون إلى حشد النصوص من هنا وهناك، وجمع أقوال أهل العلم المشنعة له، وكان يكفيهم أن يشيروا إلى النص الصريح الصحيح ويقطعوا به الجدل، فوجود الخلاف فيه دليل آخر على أنه ليس بحرام بين التحريم، كما قرر الشافعي،وقد قال ابن كثير رحمه الله، إذ تكلم عن البسملة واختلافهم في كونها من الفاتحة أم لا، قال ما نصه: ويكفي في إثبات أنها ليست من الفاتحة اختلافهم فيها وإني أقول مثل ذلك يكفي في إثبات حل الغناء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحرمه نصا)).
هذا الكلام فيه نظر فكلام الكاتب صريح في أنه يستدل بالخلاف على الجواز، وقد تقدم بطلان ذلك.
قال الإمام أبو عمرو ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في جامع بيان العلم وفضله ( 2 / 80): ((و الواجب عند اختلاف العلماء طلب الدليل من الكتاب والسنة والإجماع والقياس على الأصول على الصواب منها وذلك لا يعدم فإن استوت الأدلة وجب الميل مع الأشبه بما ذكرنا بالكتاب والسنة، فإذا لم يبن ذلك وجب التوقف ولم يجز القطع إلا بيقين )).
وقال الإمام أبو إسحاق الشاطبي -رحمه الله - في الموافقات( 4/141): ((  وقد زاد هذا الأمر على قدر الكفاية؛ حتى صار الخلاف في المسائل معدودا في حجج الإباحة، ووقع فيما تقدم وتأخر من الزمان الاعتماد في جواز الفعل على كونه مختلفا فيه بين أهل العلم، لا بمعنى مراعاة الخلاف؛ فإن له نظرا آخر، بل في غير ذلك، فربما وقع الإفتاء في المسألة بالمنع؛ فيقال: لم تمنع والمسألة مختلف فيها، فيجعل الخلاف حجة في الجواز لمجرد كونها مختلفا فيها، لا لدليل يدل على صحة مذهب الجواز، ولا لتقليد من هو أولى بالتقليد من القائل بالمنع، وهو عين الخطأ على الشريعة حيث جعل ما ليس بمعتمد متعمدا، وما ليس بحجة حجة )). 
وقال أيضا: ((  والقائل بهذا راجع إلى أن يتبع ما يشتهيه، ويجعل القول الموافق حجة له ويدرأ بها عن نفسه، فهو قد أخذ القول وسيلة إلى اتباع هواه، لا وسيلة إلى تقواه، وذلك أبعد له من أن يكون ممتثلًا لأمر الشارع، وأقرب إلى أن يكون ممن اتخذ إلهه هواه، ومن هذا أيضًا جعل بعض الناس الاختلاف رحمة للتوسع في الأقوال، وعدم التحجير على رأي واحد، ويحتج في ذلك بما روي عن القاسم بن محمد وعمر بن عبد العزيز وغيرهما مما تقدم ذكره، ويقول: إن الاختلاف رحمة، وربما صرح صاحب هذا القول بالتشنيع على من لازم القول المشهور أو الموافق للدليل أو الراجح عند أهل النظر والذي عليه أكثر المسلمين، ويقول له: لقد حجرت واسعًا، وملت بالناس إلى الحرج، وما في الدين من حرج، وما أشبه ذلك. وهذا القول خطأ كله، وجهل بما وضعت له الشريعة، والتوفيق بيد الله )).
الوقفة الثالثة عشرة: قال كاتب الرسالة: ((  ولم يستطع القائلون بالتحريم أن يأتوا بهذا النص المحرم له، مع وجود نصوص في تحريم أشياء لم يكن العرب يعرفونها، كالخنزير، وتحدث عن أشياء لم يكونوا يحلمون بها كالشرب من آنية الذهب والفضة، ومنعوا من منع النساء من الذهاب إلى المساجد مع كثرة الفتن في كل زمان )).
هذا الكلام غير صحيح إن كان المقصود الغناء المصحوب بشيء من المعازف، فقد قام الدليل الصحيحُ الواضحُ على تحريمه، وأعني بذلك ما أخرجه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه، قال رحمه الله:  وقال هشام بن عمار: حدثنا صدقة بن خالد، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر، حدثنا عطية بن قيس الكلابي، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري، قال: حدثني أبو عامر أو أبو مالك الأشعري، والله ما كذبني: سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " ليكونن من أمتي أقوام، يستحلون الحر والحرير، والخمر والمعازف، ولينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم، يروح عليهم بسارحة لهم، يأتيهم - يعني الفقير - لحاجة فيقولون: ارجع إلينا غدا، فيبيتهم الله، ويضع العلم، ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة ".
فهذا حديث صحيح، إسناده متصل، ورجاله ثقات، وقد أعل  هذا الحديث بعدة علل:
1- التعليق: بمعنى أنه سقط بعض رواته مما يلي صاحب الكتاب الذي هو البخاري، ومأخذ ذلك: أنه قال: قال فلان، والبخاري في صحيحه لم يذكر هذه الصيغة إلا تعليقا، إذا تقرر ذلك فهو مردود لأنه منقطع، والقاعدة في الأصول: [ أن الانقطاع في الخبر يقتضي رده ]، ومأخذ هذه القاعدة: أنه لا يعلم حال من سقط من جهة العدالة والضبط.
ويجاب عن هذا: أن هشام بن عمار شيخ للبخاري، لقيه وسمع منه، وقد خرج له في الصحيح من غير واسطة حديثين اثنين غير هذا، الأول في كتاب البيوع من حديث أبي هريرة: (( كان رجل يداين الناس...)) الحديث، والثاني في كتاب فضائل الصحابة، باب فضل أبي بكر، من حديث أبي الدرداء وفيه: (( أما صاحبكم فقد غامر )).
انظر: هدي الساري للحافظ ابن حجر.
وقول الراوي: "قال فلان" في معنى "عن فلان" و"أن فلانا" من حيث كونها محتملة للسماع، والقاعدة في الأصول: [ أن رواية الحديث بالصيغة المحتملة محمول على السماع إذا كان الراوي  غيرَ مدلس ]، وهذا هو حال البخاري فيكون متصلاً.
والقول بأن الصيغة صيغة تعليق لا يسلم بها من جهة أنه لا دليل على ذلك من كلام البخاري، وعمله في الصحيح لا يدل على ذلك إذ يحتمل أنه لم يقصد ذلك، على أنه أي البخاري استعمل هذه الصيغة كثيرا في كتابه التاريخ الكبير  في روايته عن شيوخه في الأسانيد المتيقن اتصالها.  
وجواب آخر: أن هشاماً لم يتفرد به، بل تابعه على ذلك جماعة من الثقات، منهم:
- الحسين بن عبد الله القطان ، أخرجه عنه ابن حبان في الصحيح. 
- موسى بن سهل الجوني، أخرجه عنه الطبراني في الكبير.
- عبدان بن محمد المروزي، أخرجه عنه أبو نعيم في مستخرجه على البخاري، هكذا في الفتح، وعنه الذهبي في السير.
والحديث لم ينفرد به هشام فقد أخرجه البيهقي عن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم دُحيم، وابن عساكر عن عيسى بن أحمد العسقلاني كلاهما عن بشر بن بكر به.
2-أن في إسناده صدقة بن خالد، وقد جاء عن ابن معين أنه ليس بشيء، وعن أحمد أنه ليس بمستقيم، ولم يرضه.
ويجاب عن هذا : أن أحمد وابن معين يقصدان صدقة بن عبد الله السمين، وهو أقدم من صدقة بن خالد، وقد شاركه في كونه دمشقيا، وفي الرواية عن بعض شيوخه، كزيد بن واقد، أما صدقة بن خالد فقد قال عنه أحمد فيما رواه عنه ابنه عبد الله: ثقة ثقة، ليس به بأس، أثبت من الوليد بن مسلم، وقال عنه ابن معين ثقة، نقله عنه معاوية بن صالح.
  انظر: الفتح لا بن حجر.
   وجواب آخر: أن صدقة بن خالد لم يتفرد به بل تابعه عليه بشر بن بكر التنيسي كما عند أبي داود في السنن، وهو ثقة وثقه أبو زرعة وغيره. 
3- أن الحديث جاء بالشك أبو مالك أو أبو عامر الأشعري، وأبو عامر لا يدرى من هو ؟ قاله ابن حزم رحمه الله.
ويجاب عنه: بأن أبا عامر صحابي، ومأخذ ثبوت الصحبة له أنه أخبر بسماعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وزكاه عبد الرحمن بن غنم بقوله: (( والله ما كذبني )).
4-أن الحديث جاء عند أبي داود بغير ذكر المعازف، وهذا يدل على عدم ثبوتها.
ويجاب عنه بجوابين:
-أن الإمام أبا داود قد اختصر الحديث، واقتصر على الشاهد، وهو ذكر الخز لأنه أورده في باب: ما جاء في الخز ، وقد أشار إلى الحذف بقوله: ((وذكر كلاماً )).
- على فرض عدم إشارة الإمام أبي داود للحذف فإن القاعدة في الأصول: [أن زيادة الثقة مقبولة].
إذا تقرر ثبوت هذا الحديث، فإنه يدل على تحريم الغناء المصاحب بالمعازف، ومأخذ الحكم من الحديث من جهتين:
1- أنه قال: يستحلون، والاستحلال بمعنى استباحة الممنوع، وتصييره حلالاً، فيدل على تحريم الفعل، فالقاعدة في الأصول:[أن اللغة معتبرة في تفسير كلام الشارع].
وأجيب: أن هذا يطلق في المباح أيضا، ودليله حديث المقدام بن معدي كرب مرفوعا: (( فما وجدناه حلالا استحللناه )) أخرجه أحمد والترمذي وابن ماجه  فيكون مشتركاً، والاشتراك من أسباب الإجمال، والقاعدة في الأصول: [يجب التوقف في المجمل إلى أن يرد البيان].
ونوقش من وجهين: 
- أنه حديث ضعيف، في إسناده: الحسن بن جابر اللخمي مجهول، والقاعدة في الأصول: [أن جهالة الراوي تقتضي رد خبره]. 
وردت المناقشة: بأن الحسن بن جابر توبع، تابعه عبد الرحمن بن أبي عوف الجُرشي  كما عند أحمد وأبي داود وابن حبان، وهو ثقة.
-أن سياق الحديث يبين أن المراد هو المعنى الأول، والقاعدة في الأصول:[أن دلالة السياق معتبرة].
2- أنه ذكر في سياق الذم، وأنه سيحصل ذلك في آخر الزمان مع تحريمه، ولو كانت المعازف غير محرمة لما كان لذكرها معنى، بل يكون ذكرها نوعاً من اللغو والعبث، وكلام الشارع ينزه عن ذلك، والقاعدة في الأصول: [أن دلالة السياق على هذا الوجه معتبرة في إثبات الأحكام].
الوقفة الرابعة عشرة: قال كاتب الرسالة: ((وهذا دليل من أقوى الأدلة على إباحته حيث كان موجودا ومسموعا، ومنتشرا، حتى إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعائشة: هذه قينة بني فلان، أتراه يعلم أنها مغنية ولم ينهها عن الغناء، ولم يحذر من سماعها، بل على العكس من ذلك فقد قال لعائشة: أتحبين أن تغنيك ؟! )).
هذا الكلام فيه نظر من جهة أن الكاتب لم يبين ما المراد بالغناء هنا، فالمراد به هنا الخالي من المعازف، وتقدم أنه جاء بدليل الأصل، وأدلة أخرى منها هذا الحديث، فهو حديث صحيح أخرجه النسائي وغيره بسند صحيح من حديث السائب بن يزيد.
الوقفة الخامسة عشرة: قال كاتب الرسالة: ((ولهذا سأبدأ مقالتي هذه بذكر المجيزين على طريقة الإجمال، ليتبين المنصف أني لست منفردا بهذا القول)).
عجيب أمره انتصف في مقالته، ويقول سأبدأ !!.
الوقفة السادسة عشرة: قال كاتب الرسالة: ((إن كثيرا من أئمة الدين المشهود لهم بالعلم والديانة المشهورين بالورع والصيانة قد أباحوا الغناء، وكانت صناعة الغناء مشهورة عند أسلافنا عبر كل القرون , فقد حفظ لنا التاريخ أسماء كثيرة ممن كانت لهم شهرة ذائعة في صناعة الغناء وتطريبه والبراعة في صياغة ألحانه , حتى صار الغناء من أشهر النوادر والملح التي لا يخلو منها كتاب من كتب الأدب والتأريخ !، فممن اشتهر به وذاع صيته , عبد الله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب وكانت له صحبة ورواية... )).
هذا الكلام يدل على عدم وجود تلاءم بين عنوان الرسالة ومضمونها، فتقدم أن العنوان في إثبات الحل، وهو هنا يريد الاعتذار عن نفسه، وأنه لم ينفرد بهذا القول، وهذا يؤكد ما سبق من الاستعجال، وعدم المنهجية في الكتابة، ثم إنه خلط بين من يرى جواز مطلق الغناء وهم قلة، وبين من يرى جوازه إذا لم يكن مصحوبا بشيء من المعازف، وهذا فيه إيهام للقارئ العامي.
الوقفة السابعة عشرة: قال كاتب الرسالة: (( بل إن الحدث قد كشف عوار أمة تحمل لواء النص، وتزعم إتباعه)).
هذا الكلام فيه مبالغة، ولعله من باب ردود الأفعال، فإضافة العوار إلى الأمة بسبب جماعة قليلة تكلمت فيه أو نالت منه ليس من الإنصاف. 
الوقفة الثامنة عشرة: قال كاتب الرسالة: ((وكشف الحدث أيضا أن هناك فئة كبيرة من علمائنا وطلبة العلم منا مصابون بجرثومة التحريم )).
هذا الكلام فيه نظر، ولا يليق بمسلم فضلا عن طالب علم، فالتحريم حكم شرعي، ولا يجوز أن يضاف إليه مثل هذا اللفظ، ثم في الكلام شيء من المبالغة، وذلك في وصف هذه الفئة بالكبيرة.
الوقفة التاسعة عشرة: قال كاتب الرسالة: ((وكل حديث استدل به المحرمون إما صحيح غير صريح، وإما صريح غير صحيح، ولا بد من اجتماع الصحة والصراحة لنقول بالتحريم )).
هذا الكلام فيه نظر، وغاية أمره أنه دعوى يُحتاج في إثباتها إلى دليل، وتقدم إبطالها بتثبيت حديث المعازف، وبيان دلالته.
الوقفة الأخيرة: الموقف من صاحب الرسالة: ينبغي على المسلم أن يكف لسانه عن الإساءة إلى المسلمين، ولاسيما العلماء وطلبة العلم منهم، و إذا حصل من أحدهم أن قال قولاً يُرى أن الحق على خلافه، فيجب على المسلم  العمل على مناصحته بالحجة والبيان، مع تعاطي الرفق، وأن يحذر من سلوك منهج التجريح والشتم والتجهيل والطعن في العرض ، فإن هذه الأفعال مخالفة للشرع، مبيانة له. والله تعالى أعلم.
                                                                         كتبه / جلال بن علي حمدان السلمي 
                                                                                                  مكة المكرمة 
                                                                                   الأحد: 15/ 7 / 1431 هـ

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

جزاك الله خيرا.
وجزى الله السلمي خيرا.
وهنا سؤال:
ألا تدل الآية : (( ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله...)) على تحريم الغناء الخالي من المعازف؟!

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> إي والله عجيب!!
> السحر فيه قولان!!
> وتحريم الغناء مسألة مجمعٌ عليها، 
> ورضاع السائق (الذي لا يقدر الأمومة) لا بأس به، حتى تأخذ كفيلته راحتها في الحديث والخلوة!!
> من قال إن العبيكان ليس أهلا للفتوى فهو محق، فهو يتتبع الإثارة، ويفتي بما يثير الفتنة..
> أليس رأي مشايخ السعودية أن الرضاع لأكثر من حولين غير مؤثر في الحكم حسب الدليل الصريح الصحيح؟
> 
> ليس لمثله إلا الحجر، ونرجو أن تنفذ كلمة الشيخ السديس في مثيري فتاوي الشغب


صدقت!

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

كشف الغطاء عن أخطاء الشيخ الكلباني في إباحته الغناء.
الشيخ الدكتور صالح سندي:
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=215564

 النص الرباني في تحريم الأغاني! [الرد على القارئ الكلباني] 
الشيخ بدر بن بدر آل بدر:
http://www.sahab.net/forums/showthread.php?t=379221

يا عادل الكلباني (آَللهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللهِ تَفْتَرُونَ)
الشيخ بدر بن علي بن طامي العتيبي:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=60342

وقفات مع الكلباني في رسالته في الغناء.
 الشيخ جلال بن علي بن حمدان السلمي:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=60432

ردع المـُجازفِ المـُفتري على الأئمةِ تجويزِ المعـازف 
الشيخ موسى الغنامي:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=60120

الشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان يوجه نداء حارا لعادل الكلباني :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=60317

ردود العلماء على الكلباني :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...56#post1317156


لا نحرم الغناء بأهوائنا بل من خلال نصوص الكتاب والسنة.
سماحة مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية:
http://www.sabq.org/sabq/user/news.d...ion=5&id=11888


الخطوط العريضة في نقد رأي الكلباني في إباحة الغناء .
أبو عمر الطائي:
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=215490


هدم ما شيده الكلباني في حل المعازف والأغاني.
الشيخ سعد بن ضيدان السبيعي:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1317163


مِعْوَلُ هَدْمِ بِنَاء مُحِلِّ الغِنَاء .
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1313947


زجر المتهاونين ببيان تحريم المعازف بإجماع المسلمين.
الشيخ حمد بن عبد العزيز بن حمد ابن عتيق :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=214832

 ###

حكم المعازف والغناء.
الشيخ علي الفضلي:
http://www.sahab.net/forums/showthread.php?t=379230

----------


## ابن سعدهم الحنبلى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## علي الغامدي

_تشييد البناء في إثبات حل الغناء_ 



_الحمد لله ، أكرم جباهنا بالسجود لعظمته ، ونور قلوبنا بالإيمان به ، ومعرفته ، وأرغم أنوفنا بالتسليم لحكمته ._ 
_وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، شهادة أرجو بها نيل مرضاته ، والفوز بالدرجات العلى من جنته ._ 
_وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله ، شهادة مصدق به ، متبع لسنته ، راجيا شربة هنية من حوضه ، ودخولا في شفاعته ._ 
_صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأزواجه وصحابته ، ومن سلك سبيلهم ، واتبع نهجهم ، والصالحين من أمته . وسلم تسليما ._ 
_أما بعد ، فإن الله عز وجل خلق الإنسان بغريزة يميل بها إلى المستلذات والطيبات التي يجد بها في نفسه أطيب الأثر , فتسكن جوارحه وترتاح نفسه وينشرح صدره , هذه فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها ، يميلون إلى كل ما هو جميل في الكون فيسرون برؤيته ويطربون لسماعه وبنيله تكمل لذتهم وسعادتهم . ولا جرم فإن الله تعالى جميل يحب الجمال ، وهذا ما علل به الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم شعور الإنسان برغبته أن يكون ثوبه حسنا ونعله حسنا ، ومظهره حسنا !_ 
_وهذه الأحاسيس والمشاعر التي خلقها الله لا يمكن لأحد أن ينفك منهانينفك منها نبنبىرنتىنبحبنم , لأنها من لوازم كونه إنسانا , ومحاولة التغلب على الوجدان إنما هو مقاومة لنواميس هذا الكون وقوانين الحياة ._
_ولعل قيام الإنسان بمهمته في هذه الحياة ما كانت لتتم على الوجه الذي لأجله خلقه الله إلا إذا كان ذا عاطفة غريزية توجهه نحو المشتهيات والمتع التي خلقه الله معه في الحياة فيأخذ منها القدر الذي يحتاجه وينفعه ._
_ومن نظر في أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية لاح له أن الله تعالى في كل ما شرعه لم يجعل فيه ما يحارب الغرائز ، أو يطلب من الإنسان أن يخالف ما أودعه الله فيه ، وإنما جاءت النصوص بتهذيب الغريزة ، وتوجيهها ، وتقويمها ، حتى لا تطغى ، فيتحول الإنسان بهذا الطغيان إلى البهيمية ، فليس في شرع الله تعالى أن لا يستمتع الإنسان بالصوت الندي الحسن ، بل جاء فيه ما يحث عليه ويشير إليه ، كما في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : علمها بلالا ، فإنه أندى منك صوتا . وإنما عاب الله تعالى نكارة صوت الحمير ، {إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير} ، ومن المثير للتأمل أن الإشارة إلى نكارة صوت الحمار جاء في نفس السورة التي يستل منها المحرمون للغناء دليل تحريمه ! ومن غير المعقول أن يطلب الله من الإنسان بعد أن أودع فيه هذه العاطفة نزعها أو إماتتها من أصلها , وموقف الشرائع السماوية من الغرائز هو موقف الاعتدال ، لا موقف الإفراط ولا موقف التفريط , وهو موقف التنظيم لا موقف الإماتة والانتزاع ._
_فكل صغير أو كبير ، يميل إلى سماع الصوت الحسن ، والنغمة المستلذة إنما هو نتيجة طبيعية لهذه الغريزة التي خلقها الله وأداء لحقها ._
_وقد ذكر الأطباء منذ القدم أن الصوت الحسن يجري في الجسم مجرى الدم في العروق فيصفو له الدم وتنمو له النفس ويرتاح له القلب وتهتز له الجوارح , وتحن إلى حسن الصوت الطيور والبهائم , ولهذا يقال إن النحل أطرب الحيوان كله على الغناء , وقال الشاعر :_
_والطير قد يسوقه للموت إصغاؤه إلى حنين الصوت_
_وذكر الحكماء قديما أن النفس إذا حزنت خمدت نارها فإذا سمعت ما يطربها ويسرها اشتعل منها ما خمدت ._
_فالصوت الحسن مراد السمع ، ومرتع النفس ، وربيع القلب ، ومجال الهوى ، ومسلاة الكئيب، وأنس الوحيد ، وزاد الراكب ؛ لعظم موقع الصوت الحسن من القلب ، وأخذه بمجامع النفس ._
_وقد صح عن عمر رضي الله عنه ، أنه قال : الغناء من زاد الراكب . وكان له مغني اسمه خوات ربما غنى له في سفره حتى يطلع السحر . ويعلم كل أحد من عمر ؟_ 
_وقد تنازع الناس في الغناء منذ القدم , ولن أستطيع في رسالة كهذه أن أنهي الخلاف ، وأن أقطع النزاع ، ولكني أردت فقط الإشارة إلى أن القول بإباحته ليس بدعا من القول ، ولا شذوذا ، بل وليس خروجا على الإجماع ، إذ كيف يكون إجماع على تحريمه وكل هؤلاء القوم من العلماء الأجلاء أباحوه ؟_ 
_ومن أكبر دلائل إباحته أنه مما كان يفعل إبان نزول القرآن ، وتحت سمع وبصر الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأقره ، وأمر به ، وسمعه ، وحث عليه ، في الأعراس ، وفي الأعياد ._ 
_ومن دلائل إباحته أيضا أنك لن تجد في كتب الإسلام ومراجعه نصا بذلك ، فلو قرأت الكتب الستة لن تجد فيها باب تحريم الغناء ، أو كراهة الغناء ، أو حكم الغناء ، وإنما يذكره الفقهاء تبعا للحديث في أحكام النكاح وما يشرع فيه ، وهكذا جاء الحديث عنه في أحكام العيدين وما يشن فيهما ، ولهذا بوب البخاري رحمه الله تعالى : باب سنة العيدين لأهل الإسلام . ثم ذكر حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها . أعني حديث الجاريتين وغنائهما بحضرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي بيته ._ 
_والرد على أدلة المحرمين ومناقشتها يطول ، ولكني أشير إلى نكتة ينبغي أن يتنبه لها المسلم ، ولو قلت إنها من قواعد الدين لمن تأمل فلعلي لا أخالف الحق ، فإنك لو نظرت في الكتاب والسنة النبوية ستجد أن كل ما أراد الله تحريمه قطعا نص عليه بنص لا جدال فيه ، وهكذا كل ما أوجبه الله ، نص عليه نصا لا جدال فيه ، وكل ما أراد أن يوسع للناس ويترك لهم المجال ليفهموا من نصوص كتابه ، أو سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء بنص محتمل لقولين أو أكثر ، ولهذا اتفق الناس في كل زمان ومكان على عدد الصلوات ، وأوقاتها – أصل الوقت – وعلى ركعات كل صلاة ، وهيئة الصلاة ، وكيفيتها ، واختلفوا في كل تفصيلاتها تقريبا ، فاختلفوا في تكبيرة الإحرام حتى التسليم ، والمذاهب في ذلك معروفة مشتهرة . وهكذا في الزكاة ، وفي الصيام ، وفي الحج !_ 
_فإذا كان الخلاف في أركان الإسلام ، مع اتفاقهم على تسميتها ، فكيف بغيره ، حتى إنهم اختلفوا في النطق بالشهادتين ! وليس هذا إلا من توسعة الله تعالى على عباده ._ 
_فلو كان تحريم الغناء واضحا جليا لما احتاج المحرمون إلى حشد النصوص من هنا وهناك ، وجمع أقوال أهل العلم المشنعة له ، وكان يكفيهم أن يشيروا إلى النص الصريح الصحيح ويقطعوا به الجدل ، فوجود الخلاف فيه دليل آخر على أنه ليس بحرام بين التحريم ، كما قرر الشافعي . وقد قال ابن كثير رحمه الله ، إذ تكلم عن البسملة واختلافهم في كونها من الفاتحة أم لا ، قال ما نصه : ويكفي في إثبات أنها ليست من الفاتحة اختلافهم فيها ._ 
_وإني أقول مثل ذلك يكفي في إثبات حل الغناء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحرمه نصا ، ولم يستطع القائلون بالتحريم أن يأتوا بهذا النص المحرم له ، مع وجود نصوص في تحريم أشياء لم يكن العرب يعرفونها ، كالخنزير ، وتحدث عن أشياء لم يكونوا يحلمون بها كالشرب من آنية الذهب والفضة ، ، ومنعوا من منع النساء من الذهاب إلى المساجد مع كثرة الفتن في كل زمان ._ 
_وهذا دليل من أقوى الأدلة على إباحته حيث كان موجودا ومسموعا ، ومنتشرا ، حتى إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعائشة : هذه قينة بني فلان . أتراه يعلم أنها مغنية ولم ينهها عن الغناء ، ولم يحذر من سماعها ، بل على العكس من ذلك فقد قال لعائشة : أتحبين أن تغنيك ! فسبحان الله كيف تعارض مثل هذه النصوص بالمشتبهات من نصوص التحريم ، ثم يعاب على المتمسك بالنص الواضح الصريح ، الصحيح ، ويرمى بالشذوذ والجهل ، وينصح بالتوجه إلى سوق الخضار ، ويتمنى أن يسجن ويقطع لسانه ، وكل من قرأ القرآن وتدبره ، علم أن أصحاب الباطل ، ومن لا يملك دليلا أو حجة يدمغ بها الحجة الواضحة الدامغة لا بد له أن يلجأ إلى التفرعن ، {ما أريكم إلا ما أرى} ، {لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين} ، فدليل عجز فرعون مقارعة موسى عليه السلام في الحجة ، ووضح حجة موسى ، ألجأ فرعون إلى التهديد بالسجن والقتل ._ 
_وهكذا كل من لا يملك حجة ، ولا دليلا يقارع به البينات لا بد أن يلجأ إلى الحيدة ، والتركيز على شخصية حامل الدليل ، لا على الدليل نفسه ، وانظر ذلك في كل قصص الأنبياء ، كل من كفر وعاند لم يأت ببنية واحدة على عناده واستكباره سوى اتهام الرسول بالجنون أو السحر والكذب والكهانة ، {كذلك ما أتى الذين من قبلهم من رسول إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون ، أتواصوا به ، بل هم قوم طاغون} ._ 
_ولهذا سأبدا مقالتي هذه بذكر المجيزين على طريقة الإجمال ، ليتبين المنصف أني لست منفردا بهذا القول ، بل قد قال به من لا يمكن لأي كان أن يصفهم بجهل ، أو يزعم أنهم لم يعرفوا الناسخ والمنسوخ ، والمطلق والمقيد ، وتلك الشنشنة التي نعرفها من أخزم !_ 
_فأقول مستعينا بالله : إن كثيرا من أئمة الدين المشهود لهم بالعلم والديانة المشهورين بالورع والصيانة قد أباحوا الغناء ، وكانت صناعة الغناء مشهورة عند أسلافنا عبر كل القرون , فقد حفظ لنا التاريخ أسماء كثيرة ممن كانت لهم شهرة ذائعة في صناعة الغناء وتطريبه والبراعة في صياغة ألحانه , حتى صار الغناء من أشهر النوادر والملح التي لا يخلو منها كتاب من كتب الأدب والتأريخ !_ 
_فممن اشتهر به وذاع صيته , عبدالله بن جعفر بن أبي طالب وكانت له صحبة ورواية , و محمد بن الحسن بن مصعب أحد الأدباء العلماء بالألحان , وابن الفصيح المغني , وإسحاق بن إبراهيم أبو صفوان المغني المشهور ، وكان ثقة عالما كبير القدر يعظمه المأمون , وإبراهيم بن محمد أبو إسحاق أمير المؤمنين ابن المهدي العباسي ، وكان بارعا إلى الغاية في الغناء ومعرفة الموسيقى , والبردان ، مغني أهل المدينة ، وكان مقبول الشهادة ويتولى السوق بالمدينة , وأبو طاهر الكتامي المعروف بقمر الدولة , والمغني المشهور سباط وكان مشهورا بالعفة والمروءة , والأمير عبدالله بن طاهر الخزاعي ، وكان نبيلا شهما عالي الهمة طريفا جيد الغناء وكان واليا على الدينور, ودحمان الأشقر المغني من فحول المغنين وكان فاضلا عفيفا , وعبدالعزيز بن عبدالرحمن المرواني وكان أديبا شاعرا حنفي المذهب مولعا بالغناء قال له أخوه : لو تركت الغناء . فقال : والله لن أتركه حتى تترك الطيور تغريدها . والحسن بن أحمد المعروف بان الحويزي ، وكان يقرئ القرآن والآداب ويعلم الصبيان الغناء , واشتهر به إبراهيم بن سعد الزهري أحد الأئمة الأثبات ، وكان يضرب بالعود , وشهر بن حوشب ، وكان فقيها قارئا عالما ، أحد المشاهير برواية الحديث ، كان يسمع الغناء بالآلات , ويعقوب بن أبي سلمة الماجشون ، أوحد زمانه في الغناء واختراع الألحان , والمحدث الشهير سويد بن سعيد وصف بأنه مولع بالغناء , وسعد الله بن نصر المعروف بابن الدجاجي الفقيه ، الواعظ ، المقرئ كان يحضر مع الصوفية ويسمع الغناء معهم , وعبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن الماجشون مفتي المدينة وعالمها وصف بالمولع بسماع الغناء ._
_وممن اشتهر بصنعة الغناء أبو دلف العجلي الجواد الشجاع,ومعبد بن محمد البيروتي,وجحظة البرمكي نديم الملوك و الخلفاء العباسيين, وأبو إسحاق النديم نديم هارون الرشيد وصاحبه , وعبيد بن سريج المغني الشهير ذائع الصيت , وابن محرز، وابن الفضل بن الربيع ، غنى لهارون الرشيد فكافأه , وغيرهم كثير من المتعاطين للغناء المشهورين به مع المروءة والتدين ._
_قال الأصمعي : لما حرم خالد بن عبد الله الغناء، دخل إليه ذات يوم حنين بن بلوع مشتملا على عوده . فلما لم يبق في المجلس من يحتشم منه قال : أصلح الله الأمير، إني شيخ كبير السن ولي صناعة كنت أعود بها على عيالي وقد حرمتها. قال: وما هي ؟ فكشف عوده وضرب وغنى من الخفيف :_ 
_أيها الشـــامت المعير بالشيـ ب أقلن بالشبــاب افتخارا_
_قد لبسنا الشباب غضا جديدا فوجدنا الشباب ثوبا معارا_
_فبكى خالد حتى علا نحيبه ورق وارتجع وقال: قد أذنت لك ما لم تجالس معربدا ولا سفيها._
_وكانت مجالس الخلفاء تجمع الأدباء والفقهاء والشعراء والقراء والمغنين , وأخبارهم في هذا كثيرة جدا ._ 
_وممن أباحه وأفتى بجوازه مع الأوتار الإمام الحافظ أبو الفضل محمد بن طاهر المقدسي, والأدفوي أحد أئمة الشافعية وفقهائهم , وألف كل منهما مصنفا ردا فيه على من حرمه , ونص على إباحة الغناء ابن رجب الحنبلي العالم الشهير صاحب الفنون ._
_ونقل أبوطالب المكي إباحة الغناء عن عبدالله بن جعفر وابن الزبير والمغيرة بن شعبة , وقال : وقد فعل ذلك كثير من السلف صحابي وتابعي . قال : ولم يزل الحجازيون عندنا بمكة يسمعون السماع في أفضل أيام السنة وهي الأيام المعدودات التي أمر الله عز وجل عباده فيها بذكره كأيام التشريق . ولم يزل أهل المدينة ومكة مواظبين على السماع إلى زماننا هذا ، فأدركنا أبا مروان القاضي وله جوار يسمعن الناس التلحين قد أعدهن للصوفية . قال : وكان لعطاء جاريتان تلحنان وكان إخوانه يستمعون إليهما . قال : وقيل لأبي الحسن بن سالم : كيف تنكر السماع وقد كان الجنيد وسري السقطي وذو النون يسمعون ! فقال : كيف أنكر السماع وأجازه وسمعه من هو خير مني . وقد كان عبد الله بن جعفر الطيار يسمع . وإنما أنكر اللهو واللعب في السماع ._
_ونقل الترخيص به عن طاووس بن كيسان صاحب ابن عباس, وعبدالملك بن جريج , وحكى الأستاذ أبو منصور والفوراني عن مالك جواز العود ._
_وذكر أبو طالب المكي في قوت القلوب عن شعبة أنه سمع طنبورا في بيت المنهال بن عمرو المحدث المشهور ._
_وحكى أبو الفضل بن طاهر في مؤلفه في السماع أنه لا خلاف بين أهل المدينة في إباحة العود ._
_قال ابن النحوي في العمدة : قال ابن طاهر : هو إجماع أهل المدينة قال ابن طاهر : وإليه ذهبت الظاهرية قاطبة ._
_قال الأدفوي : لم يختلف النقلة في نسبة الضرب إلى إبراهيم بن سعد المتقدم الذكر ، وهو ممن أخرج له الجماعة كلهم ., وحكى الماوردي إباحة العود عن بعض الشافعية , وحكاه أبو الفضل بن طاهر عن أبي إسحاق الشيرازي , وحكاه الإسنوي في المهمات عن الروياني ,و الماوردي ورواه ابن النحوي عن الأستاذ أبي منصور, وحكاه ابن الملقن في العمدة عن ابن طاهر, وحكاه الأدفوي عن الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام , وحكاه صاحب الإمتاع عن أبي بكر بن العربي ._
_هؤلاء جميعا قالوا بتحليل السماع مع آلة من الآلات المعروفة ._
_وأما مجرد الغناء من غير آلة فقال الأدفوي في الإمتاع : إن الغزالي في بعض تآليفه الفقهية : نقل الاتفاق على حله , ونقل ابن طاهر إجماع الصحابة والتابعين عليه , ونقل التاج الفزاري وابن قتيبة إجماع أهل الحرمين عليه,ونقل ابن طاهر وابن قتيبة أيضا إجماع أهل المدينة عليه ._
_وقال الماوردي : لم يزل أهل الحجاز يرخصون فيه في أفضل أيام السنة المأمور فيه بالعبادة والذكر ._
_قال ابن النحوي في العمدة : وقد روي الغناء وسماعه عن جماعة من الصحابة والتابعين ، فمن الصحابة عمر , كما رواه ابن عبد البر وغيره , وعثمان كما نقله الماوردي وصاحب البيان والرافعي , وعبد الرحمن بن عوف كما رواه ابن أبي شيبة ، وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح كما أخرجه البيهقي ، وسعد بن أبي وقاص كما أخرجه ابن قتيبة ، وأبو مسعود الأنصاري كما أخرجه البيهقي , وبلال وعبد الله بن الأرقم , وأسامة بن زيد كما البيهقي أيضا ، وحمزة كما في الصحيح ، وابن عمر كما أخرجه ابن طاهر ، والبراء بن مالك كما أخرجه أبو نعيم ، وعبد الله بن جعفر كما رواه ابن عبد البر ._
_وعبد الله بن الزبير كما نقله أبو طالب المكي وحسان كما رواه أبو الفرج الأصبهاني ، وعبد الله بن عمر كما رواه الزبير بن بكار ، وقرظة بن بكار كما رواه ابن قتيبة ، وخوات بن جبير ورباح المعترف كما أخرجه صاحب الأغاني ، والمغيرة بن شعبة كما حكاه أبو طالب المكي ، وعمرو بن العاص كما حكاه الماوردي ، وعائشة والربيع كما في صحيح البخاري وغيره ._
_وأما التابعون فسعيد بن المسيب وسالم بن عمر وابن حسان وخارجة بن زيد وشريح القاضي وسعيد بن جبير وعامر الشعبي وعبد الله بن أبي عتيق وعطاء بن أبي رباح ومحمد بن شهاب الزهري وعمر بن عبد العزيز وسعد بن إبراهيم الزهري ._
_وأما تابعوهم فخلق لا يحصون ، منهم الأئمة الأربعة وابن عيينة وجمهور الشافعية ._
_انتهى كلام ابن النحوي._
_وحكى القرطبي في تفسيره جوازه عن أبي زكريا الساجي. و أخرج البيهقي عن ابن جريج قال سألت عطاء عن الغناء بالعشر فقال لا أرى به بأسا ما لم يكن فحشا._
_قال ابن قدامة : واختلف أصحابنا في الغناء ؛ فذهب أبو بكر الخلال ، وصاحبه أبو بكر عبد العزيز ، إلى إباحته ._
_قال أبو بكر عبد العزيز : والغناء والنوح معنى واحد ، مباح ما لم يكن معه منكر ، ولا فيه طعن ._
_وكان الخلال يحمل الكراهة من أحمد على الأفعال المذمومة ، لا على القول بعينه ._
_وروي عن أحمد ، أنه سمع عند ابنه صالح قوالا ، فلم ينكر عليه ، وقال له صالح : يا أبت ، أليس كنت تكره هذا ؟ فقال : إنه قيل لي : إنهم يستعملون المنكر ._
_وممن ذهب إلى إباحته من غير كراهة ، سعد بن إبراهيم ، وكثير من أهل المدينة ، والعنبري ، وعن عمر رضي الله عنه أنه قال : الغناء زاد الراكب ._
_واختار القاضي أنه مكروه غير محرم . وهو قول الشافعي ، قال : هو من اللهو المكروه .أهـ_
_وأجازه من المتأخرين ولو مع المعازف, الشيخ حسن العطار , والشيخ محمود شلتوت ، والشيخ على الطنطاوي , وقال رشيد رضا : والتحقيق أن الأصل فيها الإباحة , وأنها تعرض لها أحوال تكون فتنة , وذرائع لمفاسد تكون بها محرمة أو مكروهه._
_وقال الشيخ البيحاني : والحق أن الغناء والآلات لا تحرم إلا إذا شغلت عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة ,أو جرت إلى شيء لا تحمد عقباه._
_قال أبو عبد الإله : فبهذا يتبين لك أنه حين كثر الجدل في هذه الأيام حول ما أبديته من رأي في حل الغناء ، أني لم آت بما لم تأت به الأوائل ، بل إن الحدث قد كشف عوار أمة تحمل لواء النص ، وتزعم اتباعه ، وتنهى عن التقليد المقيت ، ثم هي تقلد أئمتها دون بحث أو تمحيص ، وتقف من النص موقف المخصص ، والمتحكم ، لأنه لم يوافق هواها !_ 
_وكشف الحدث أيضا أن هناك فئة كبيرة من علمائنا وطلبة العلم منا مصابون بجرثومة التحريم ، فلا يرتاح لهم بال إلا إذا أغلقوا باب الحلال ، وأوصدوه بكل رأي شديد ، يعجز عن فكه كل مفاتيح الصلب والحديد ، لأنه يغلق العقول فلا تقبل إلا ما وافقها ، ولا تدخل رأيا مهما كان واضحا جليا ، ومهما كان معه من نصوص الوحيين ، لأنها اعتقدت واقتنعت بما رأت ، ولست أسعى في هذا المقال إلى أن أقنعهم برأيي ، ولكني أريد أن أثبت للمنصف أني لم أقل ما قلت عن هوى ، ولم أبح حراما كما زعم المخالفون ، ولست مبتدعا قولا أخالف به إجماع الأئمة والعلماء !_
_يقول الإمام محمد بن علي الشوكاني رحمه الله بعد في رسالته "إبطال دعوى الإجماع على تحريم مطلق السماع" : إذا تقرر هذا تبين للمنصف العارف بكيفية الاستدلال ، العالم بصفة المناظرة والجدال أن السماع بآلة وغيرها من مواطن الخلاف بين أئمة العلم ، ومن المسائل التي لا ينبغي التشديد في النكير على فاعلها ._ 
_وهذا الغرض هو الذي حملنا على جمع هذه الرسالة ؛ لأن في الناس من يزعم لقلة عرفانه بعلوم الاستدلال ، وتعطل دوابه عن الدراية بالأقوال ، أن تحريم الغناء بالآلة وغيرها من القطعيات للجمع على تحريمها ، وقد علمت أن هذه فرية ما فيها مرية ، وجهالة بلا محالة ، وقصر باع بغير نزاع ، فهذا هو الباعث على جمع هذه المباحث لما لا يخفى على عارف أن رمي من ذكرنا من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم ، وجماعة من أئمة المسلمين بارتكاب محرم قطعا من أشنع الشنع ، وأبدع البدع ، وأوحش الجهالات ، وأفحش الضلالات ، فقصدنا الذب عن أعراضهم الشريفة ، والدفع عن هذا الجناب للعقول السخيفة.أهـ_
_فعلى هذا فإن الذي أدين الله تعالى به ، هو أن الغناء حلال كله ، حتى مع المعازف ، ولا دليل يحرمه من كتاب الله ولا من سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكل دليل من كتاب الله تعالى استدل به المحرمون لا ينهض للقول بالتحريم على القواعد التي أقروها ، واعتمدوها ، كذا لم يصح من سنة نبينا وحبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بأبي هو وأمي شيء يستطيع المرء أن يقول بأنه يحرم الغناء بآلة أو بدون آلة ، وكل حديث استدل به المحرمون إما صحيح غير صريح ، وإما صريح غير صحيح ، ولا بد من اجتماع الصحة والصراحة لنقول بالتحريم ._ 
_ثم أنبه إلى أني قد قرأت أقوال المحرمين قبل ، وبعد ، وكنت أقول به ، ولي فيه خطبة معروفة ، ورجعت عن القول بالتحريم لما تبين لي أن المعتمد كان على محفوظات تبين فيما بعد ضعفها ، بل بعضها موضوع ومنكر ، وعلى أقوال أئمة ، نعم نحسبهم والله حسيبهم من أجلة العلماء ، ولكن مهما كان قول العالم فإنه لا يملك التحريم ولا الإيجاب ، إنما ذلكم لله تعالى ولنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ._ 
_ثم أنبه إلى أني لا أريد من الناس أن يغنوا ويتركوا القرآن والسنة ، كما يشغب بعضهم ، حاشا لله أن آمر بذلك أو أحث عليه ، ولكني أقول قولي هذا ديانة وبيانا لحكم سئلت عنه فأبديت رأيي ._ 
_ولكني أضغط منبها على أن بعض العلماء عندنا ، وبعض طلبة العلم إنما هم صحف سطرت فيها معلومات لا تمحوها الحقيقة ، ولا يغيرها الدليل ، منطلقة من قول السابقين : {إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة} . وحاملة شعار أبي جهل : أترغب عن ملة عبدالمطلب ._ 
_ولست متهما كل من خالفني بذلك ، أبرا إلى الله تعالى ، ولكني أشير على من حكر القول فيما يراه ، وظن أنه يحمل الحق وحده ، وأن كل من خالفه فإنه جاهل بالناسخ والمنسوخ ، والمطلق والمقيد ، متناسيا أن الله تعالى وهو الذي لم يشر إلى الغناء ولو إشارة بتحريم ، قد حرم الهمز واللمز بل توعد عليهما بالويل ، والنار ، دلالة على شدة تحريمهما وأنهما من كبائر الذنوب ، فسبحان الله كيف تعمى القلوب فتبصر تحريم الغناء وتحشد أدلة لذلك وتتجاهل العمل بما نص الكتاب والسنة على تحريمهما دون ارتياب ، وما ذاك غلا لأن القوم يتبعون أهواءهم ، ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير علم ؟_ 
_هذا ما تيسرت كتابته في هذا المقام ، والله اسأل أن يريني الحق حقا ، ويرزقني اتباعه ، والباطل باطلا ـ ويرزقني اجتنابه ، وأن يهديني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنه ، إنه يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم ._ 
_والله تعالى أعلم ، وصلى الله وسلم على حبيبنا ونبينا محمد ، وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ._ 


_وكتبه الفقير إلى رحمة الكريم المنان_  


_عادل بن سالم الكلباني_ 


_السبت 7/7/1431_  
لايوجد دليل يؤيد سوى (قالوا) وتجاهل لأدلة التحريم 

حكم سماع الأغاني الدينية والوطنية

السؤال : 
سبق أن استفسرنا من فضيلتكم عن سماع الأغاني وأجبتمونا بأن الأغاني الماجنة حرام سماعها، لهذا ما حكم سماع الأغاني الدينية والوطنية وأغاني الأطفال وأعياد الميلاد، علما بأنها تكون دائما مصحوبة بعزف سواء في الراديو أو التلفزيون؟


الجواب : 
العزف حرام مطلقا، وجميع الأغاني إذا كانت مصحوبة بالعزف فهي محرمة، وأما أعياد الميلاد فهي بدعة، ويحرم حضورها والمشاركة فيها لقول الله سبحانه: {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ} [1] الآية قال أكثر المفسرين - لهو الحديث- هو الغناء ويلحق به أصوات المعازف، قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: الغناء ينبت النفاقفي القلب كما ينبت الماء الزرع ، وفي صحيح البخاري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون
الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف) والحر: بالحاء المهملة والراء الفرج الحرام، والحرير: معروف، والخمر: كل مسكر، والمعازف: الغناء وآلات اللهو، وفي الصحيحين عن عائشة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ماليس منه فهو رد) والاحتفال بالموالد من المحدثات: لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يفعل ذلك ولا أمر به وهو أنصح الناسللأمة وأعلمهم بشرع الله. وأصحابه رضي الله عنه لم يفعلوه، وهم أحب الناس للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأحرصهم على 
اتباع السنة ولو كان خيرا لسبقونا إليه، والأدلة في هذا كثيرة والله المستعان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه. 

ابن باز

س: ما حكم الغناء، والاستماع إليه؟ 
الغناء: هو التلحين بالأشعار، والتطريب بإلقائها، سيما إذا اشتملت على الحب، والغرام، ووصف الخدود والقدود، فمثل هذا محرم؛ لأنه يدفع إلى فعل الفواحش، واقتراف المُحرمات، وفي الحديث: إن الغناء ينبت النفاق في القلب، كما ينبت الماء الزرع، فلا يجوز إنشاده على تلك الصفة، ولا يجوز الاستماع إليه، لأنه فتنة. والله أعلم. 


عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين 

فلا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## أبو فهد

الشيخ الكلباني ليس هو أول من أباح الغناء بالمعازف ولا أظن أنه سيكون الأخير , والمسألة في النهاية مسألة اجتهادية قال بحرمتها جمهور العلماء من السلف والخلف وقلة قالوا بجوازها أو كراهتها ولكل دليله .

والله أعلم

----------


## ابوناصرالحليفي

بارك الله فيك وفيما جمعت

----------


## ابوناصرالحليفي

اخي عالي السند بارك الله فيك واشكرك على مرورك وتعليقك 

ابو محمد الطائفي  لعل الشيخ اكتفى بردود غيره من اهل العلم وقد كثرت والحمدلله 
وكتب نصيحة للكلباني لعلها تنفع التي تسميها انت هداك الله الكلام الارتجالي فهذا لايسمن ولا يغني من جوووع
وهل النصيحة لعباد الله لاتسمن ولاتغني من جوع

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

ملحوظة :


*****نداءا = خطأ إملائي شنيع *****

*****نداء = الصواب *****

**نبهتني على ذلك إحدى الأخوات الكريمات على الخاص أجزل الله لها المثوبة **

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

الأخوين الفاضلين ابن سعدهم الحنبلي ،وأبا ناصر الحليفي باركـ الله فيكما.
أخي أبا فهد -سددك الله تعالى- :
في كل المسائل الشرعية التي أجمع عليها العلماء لابد وأن تجد من خرم إجماع الناس وتتبع الشواذ ،وخالف النصوص ! فهذه سنة الله الكونيـة ....... تحريم المعازف فيه إجماعات !!وليس كما تقول جمهور! فالذي يريد أن يرد ردا علميا ،ويثبت أن المعازف حلال فيلزمه أن يأتي بمن أحل المعازف من قبل هذه الإجماعات!وليس إلى ذلك سبيل فدونه خرط القتاد ...
فما بالك ومعك حديث صريح صحيح في الصحيح!
إنه حديث أبي مالك الأشعري ،ومن ضعفه عند أهل الاختصاص فتضعيفه ضعيف لا يقوم على عكاز فضلا عن أن يقوم على قدميه.
والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

رد الشيخ سعود الفنيسان على فتوى الكلباني :
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=215602

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

هذا رد لفضيلة الشيخ المقرئ ،وهو أحد أعضاء ملتقى أهل الحديث ،وعضو في المجلس العلمي،رده رد رائق أديب على الكتاب الذي اعتمد عليه الكلباني-هداه الله تعالى- واتكأ عليه في فتواه ،ولم أر -على حسب علمي- ردا سهلا ممتنعا على كتاب الجديع مثل هذا الرد فأسأل الله تعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلا أن يجزي الشيخ الفاضل المقرئ خير الجزاء ،وأن يجمعني به في جنات ونهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر.
والرد في المرفق:

----------


## عراق الحموي

> رده رد رائق أديب على الكتاب


أدب .. ! ، لا و الله ما شمَّ ريحها و لا عرف طبيعتها ، و إنْ أردتَ أتيتُ لك بنقولات ، ثم يبدو لي في عصر نكران البديهيات أنني سأحتاج إلى تعريف البديهة .. ما هي ؟

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> أدب .. ! ، لا و الله ما شمَّ ريحها و لا عرف طبيعتها ، و إنْ أردتَ أتيتُ لك بنقولات ، ثم يبدو لي في عصر نكران البديهيات أنني سأحتاج إلى تعريف البديهة .. ما هي ؟


لا أدري هل قرأت الرد  أم لم تقرأه !! ولعلك لا تعني رد الشيخ المقرئ ! ربما رد آخر !
على كل حال إن كان هو هو! :
فهات البدهيات المزعومة!! 
شخص يرى أن الحلق أولى من إطلاق اللحية! ،ويرى بقاء المسلمة مع الكافر بعد إسلامها ! وكلامه في العورات من أقبح الكلام ! وحلّل المعازف ! وهناك طامة جديدة من كتبه كثير من الإخوة ما يدري عنها وخلاصتها الانصهار في المجتمعات الكافرة ،فلا هجرة ولا هم يحزنون ! وهو كتابه:
(تقسيم المعمورة وأثره في الفقه الإسلامي)!
فرد الشيخ المقرئ عليه بمثل هذا الأسلوب الراقي الأديب قمة في الأدب والأخلاق ،وكم بودي لو ترجع إلى الدرر السنية لترى أسلوب علماء الدعوة النجدية في الرد على أهل الضلال والبدع!بل ارجع إلى الوراء وانظر كيف يرد علماء السلف على أهل الزيغ والضلال لترى قمة الغيرة على دين الله تعالى والذود عنه.
والله الهادي.

----------


## عراق الحموي

> لا أدري هل قرأت الرد  أم لم تقرأه  !! ولعلك لا تعني رد الشيخ المقرئ ! ربما رد آخر !
> على كل حال إن كان هو هو! :
> فهات البدهيات المزعومة!! 
> شخص يرى أن الحلق أولى من إطلاق  اللحية! ،ويرى بقاء المسلمة مع الكافر بعد إسلامها ! وكلامه في العورات من  أقبح الكلام ! وحلّل المعازف ! وهناك طامة جديدة من كتبه كثير من الإخوة ما  يدري عنها وخلاصتها الانصهار في المجتمعات الكافرة ،فلا هجرة ولا هم  يحزنون ! وهو كتابه:
> (تقسيم المعمورة وأثره في الفقه  الإسلامي)!
> فرد الشيخ المقرئ عليه بمثل هذا  الأسلوب الراقي الأديب قمة في الأدب والأخلاق ،وكم بودي لو ترجع إلى الدرر  السنية لترى أسلوب علماء الدعوة النجدية في الرد على أهل الضلال والبدع!بل  ارجع إلى الوراء وانظر كيف يرد علماء السلف على أهل الزيغ والضلال لترى قمة  الغيرة على دين الله تعالى والذود عنه.
> والله الهادي




- فترة علماء الدعوة النجديّة ذهبت ، و ليست فترة يقاس عليها في العلم و الأدب ، فإنْ كان فيهم قسوة فرحمةُ الله على الجميع ، يجب الالتزام بالحلم مهما يكن المخالف ، هذه واجبة من واجبات الجدل و المناظرة و الردود العلميّة -و كل هذه الآداب لم تُلحظ في الردِّ على الكلباني و الجديع و من نحى نحوهم- ، و على قانون العاقبة لم يفلح ما فعلوا .

- كل التي ذكرتها من آراء ، يجب العودة بها إلى الجذور ، و لتكن بمواقف : 
1 - تكلم الأصوليون عن التصويب و التخطئة .
2 - على ما سبق تُبنْى مسألة : متى يشنَّع على المخالف ؟ - ليست الردود في أصلها ، بل متْى يُرى أنه مخالف يستحق الاثم-.
3 - فرق بيْن : المخالف مستحق الاثم ، و المخالف غير المستحق للاثم .

- قضيّة : تقسيم المعمورة قضيّة طويلة عريضة ، و تكلم عنها شيخنا الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الله بن بيّه -حفظهُ الله- بما لا مزيد عليه ، لكن ْ كما قلتُ : رأي الجديع فيه حكمة و رأيُ عالم لا جاهل متجاهل .

كُل ما سبق ، هي نتف لا ريش لها -لأنني لا أُريد الاطالة- .

لكن ْ ، أنا تكلمتُ عن الأدب في الرد - لا على الموافقة - ، و ما تتبعتهُ في كلام الأخ كان وصماً بالهوى و الصمم ، و ما هذه بطريقة خاصة مع رجلٍ فاضل ، كان الشيخ بن عثيمين ينصح ببعضِ كتبه - على فكرة ، لا أحب أن أستشهد بالرجال ، و لكن في المجتمع المريض الاستشاد بالرجال أولى من الاستشاد بالأفكار و الأدلّة- .

و الله مع المؤمنين المتقيّن!

----------


## الراغب الأصفهاني

ليس التخبط في مسائل الاعتقاد كالتخبط في غيرها من المسائل !
و لا يقارن الذهاب الى السحرة و التقرب لهم من اجل حل السحر مثل مسألة الغناء .
الرجاء التنبه لمثل هذا ؟؟؟؟
وكل من خالف الدليل يقال له مخطئ وان كان من كان .
اللهم ثبتنا على الحق المبين الى ان نلقاك .
ولا بد ان ينتبه المسلم لتسارع الفتاوى الغريبة و الشاذة في هذه الايام و دور الاعلام في بثها بين الناس من اجل كسر حاجز الرجوع الى هيئة كبار العلماء و توجيه الناس لأخذ الفتوى منهم.
ويتذكر قول الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الذي روى ابن ماجة وأحمد وغيرهما :
عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد رب الكعبة قال انتهيت إلى عبد الله بن عمرو ابن العاص وهو جالس في ظل الكعبة . والناس مجتمعون عليه . فسمعته يقول بضينا نحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر . إذ نزل منزلا . فمنا من يضرب خباءه . ومنا من ينتضل . ومنا من هو جشره . إذ نادى مناد به . الصلاة جامعة . فاجتمعنا . فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخطبنا
: فقال ( إنه لم يكن نبي قبلي إلا كان حقا عليه أن يدل أمته على ما يعلمه خيرا لهم . وينذرهم ما يعلمه شرا لهم . وإن أمتكم هذه جعلت عافيتها في أولها . وإن آخرهم يصيبهم بلاء وامور ننكرونها . ثم تجيء فتن يرقق بعضها بعضا . فيقول المؤمن هذه مهلكتي . ثم تنكشف . ثم تجي فتنة فيقثول المؤمن . هذه مهلكتي . ثم تنكشف . . فمن سره أن يزجزح عن النار ويدخل الجنة فلتدركه موتته وهو يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر وليأت إلى الناس الذي يحب أن يأتوا إليه ومن يايع إماما فأعطاه يمينه وثمرة قلبه فليطعه ما استطاع . فإن جاء آخر ينازعه . فاضربوا عنق الآخر )
قال فأدخلت رأسي من بين الناس فقلت أنشدك الله أنت سمعت هذا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال فأشار بيده إلى أذنيه فقال سمعته أذنأي ووعاه قلبي

صححه الشيخ الالباني والارنؤوط رحمهما الله.
و ينبغي للمسلم ان يتخلق بأخلاق العلماء في مسائل الرد.
وحفظ الله الشيخ السدحان بحفظه.

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> - فترة علماء الدعوة النجديّة ذهبت ، و ليست فترة يقاس عليها في العلم و الأدب ، فإنْ كان فيهم قسوة فرحمةُ الله على الجميع ، يجب الالتزام بالحلم مهما يكن المخالف ، هذه واجبة من واجبات الجدل و المناظرة و الردود العلميّة -و كل هذه الآداب لم تُلحظ في الردِّ على الكلباني و الجديع و من نحى نحوهم- ، و على قانون العاقبة لم يفلح ما فعلوا .
> 
> - كل التي ذكرتها من آراء ، يجب العودة بها إلى الجذور ، و لتكن بمواقف : 
> 1 - تكلم الأصوليون عن التصويب و التخطئة .
> 2 - على ما سبق تُبنْى مسألة : متى يشنَّع على المخالف ؟ - ليست الردود في أصلها ، بل متْى يُرى أنه مخالف يستحق الاثم-.
> 3 - فرق بيْن : المخالف مستحق الاثم ، و المخالف غير المستحق للاثم .
> 
> - قضيّة : تقسيم المعمورة قضيّة طويلة عريضة ، و تكلم عنها شيخنا الأستاذ الدكتور عبد الله بن بيّه -حفظهُ الله- بما لا مزيد عليه ، لكن ْ كما قلتُ : رأي الجديع فيه حكمة و رأيُ عالم لا جاهل متجاهل .
> 
> ...


!!!
الحمد لله ريحتني!

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

*الرد الشافي على من أباح المعازف والأغاني:*
الشيخ عبد العزيز القنام:
حملها من المرفق:

----------


## بايزيد

الكلباني يقول قال ابن رجب وقال ابن حزم وقال فلان ... والعلماء يقولون قال الله وقال رسوله. والمجتمع أفسده الأغاني والطرب

 زمن الرويبضات

----------


## صالح العواد

أخي عبد الكريم هي فعلاً محاضرة مسجّلة ولكنها قد فُرّغت وطُبعت في كتيب لطيف..

----------


## عبد الكريم آل عبد الله

> أخي عبد الكريم هي فعلاً محاضرة مسجّلة ولكنها قد فُرّغت وطُبعت في كتيب لطيف..


أعرف هذا أخي صالح, وأزيدك أن الكتاب موجود أيضاً في مكتبة صيد الفوائد...

----------


## أبو فهد

> الأخوين الفاضلين ابن سعدهم الحنبلي ،وأبا ناصر الحليفي باركـ الله فيكما.
> أخي أبا فهد -سددك الله تعالى- :
> في كل المسائل الشرعية التي أجمع عليها العلماء لابد وأن تجد من خرم إجماع الناس وتتبع الشواذ ،وخالف النصوص ! فهذه سنة الله الكونيـة ....... تحريم المعازف فيه إجماعات !!وليس كما تقول جمهور! فالذي يريد أن يرد ردا علميا ،ويثبت أن المعازف حلال فيلزمه أن يأتي بمن أحل المعازف من قبل هذه الإجماعات!وليس إلى ذلك سبيل فدونه خرط القتاد ...
> فما بالك ومعك حديث صريح صحيح في الصحيح!
> إنه حديث أبي مالك الأشعري ،ومن ضعفه عند أهل الاختصاص فتضعيفه ضعيف لا يقوم على عكاز فضلا عن أن يقوم على قدميه.
> والله الموفق.


أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي العزيز أبا أحمد 
إن الإجماعات التي تـُذكر هي من قبيل الإجماع السكوتي ولا أعتقد أنه انعقد الإجماع حقيقة على حرمة المعازف , وأبسط ما يمكن أن نـُسقط به هذا الإجماع هو وجود خلاف بين العلماء على ثبوته من عدمه . 
أما بالنسبة لحديث أبي مالك الأشعري فهو حديث صحيح ولكنه غير صريح في التحريم لمن تأمل , لعدة اعتبارات منها : 
1- أن العلماء لا يأخذون حرمة الخمر والزنا والحرير من هذا الحديث ولا يذكرونه حتى من ضمن النصوص الدالة على الحرمة , بل يأخذون أحكام هذه المسائل من نصوص أخرى . ولو كان هذا الحديث صريحاً في التحريم , لذكروه واستندوا عليه . 
2- أن المسائل الأربع المذكورة في الحديث ( الزنا والخمر والحرير والمعازف ) تختلف أحكامها مفردةً , فالزنا والخمر محرمان على المسلمين جميعاً بينما الحرير فجائز للنساء ومحرم على الرجال في الأصل , ولو كان الحديث صريحاً في التحريم لقيل بأن حكم جميع هذه الأربعة مسائل واحد . 
3- أن الحديث فيه إخبار من النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عن أقوام معينين يأتون في آخر الزمان , وأحاديث الأخبار ليست صريحة في التحريم بدليل حديث : " يكون في آخر الزمان أقوام لهم حواصل كحواصل الطير يصبغون بالسواد لا يدخلون الجنة ولا يجدون ريحها "
ولا أعلم أحداً من العلماء قال بهذا الوعيد لمن يصبغ بالسواد . 

والشاهد من كل هذا أن حديث أبي مالك رضي الله عنه صحيح ولكن لا يـُسلـّم بأنه صريح في التحريم بل هو قابل للأخذ والرد . 

والله أعلم .

----------


## ابوقيس

ردا على الكلباني .............. في نقاط
1- هل الكلباني من اهل الفتوى والاجتهاد وهل كل من تصدر الفتوى مجتهد
2- اين الكلباني من حديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( يأتي قوم ستحلون الحر والحرير والمعازف)
3- ان قال الكلباني بأن المعازف حرام فماذا هذه البلبلة والمساهمة في فساد شباب الائمة
                     وهل هناك  مصطلح غناء في عصرنا الا وصاحبه عزف وطرب ماجن
                    بل زاد على ذلك فساد ما بعده فساد ما سموه (فديوكليب)

----------


## مرثد

> تحريم المعازف فيه إجماعات !!وليس كما تقول جمهور! فالذي يريد أن يرد ردا علميا ،ويثبت أن المعازف حلال فيلزمه أن يأتي بمن أحل المعازف من قبل هذه الإجماعات!


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم، الإجماع دعوى..

وقد قال الشيخ العلامة أحمد شاكر رحمه الله -في تعليقه على مسند أحمد أو أحد كتب الشافعي- : (وبعض الفقهاء كلما أعياهم الدليل، قالوا إجماع)..

وأنا لا أزعم أن الدليل ضعيف في هذه المسألة، فهو قوي وله وجه..

ولكنني أؤكد على أن نتسرع في كل مسألة ونقول: فيها إجماع

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

أكثر من عشرون عالما نقلوا الإجماع في المسألة وقد أختلفت أزمانهم وأقطارهم فليس كل إجماع يقال فيه من إدعى الإجماع فهو كاذب وإلا لن نبقى على إجماع واحد وهذا ظاهر البطلان .



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي الكريم، الإجماع دعوى..
> 
> وقد قال الشيخ العلامة أحمد شاكر رحمه الله -في تعليقه على مسند أحمد أو أحد كتب الشافعي- : (وبعض الفقهاء كلما أعياهم الدليل، قالوا إجماع)..
> 
> وأنا لا أزعم أن الدليل ضعيف في هذه المسألة، فهو قوي وله وجه..
> 
> ولكنني أؤكد على أن نتسرع في كل مسألة ونقول: فيها إجماع
> ...

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

لا يوجد خلاف بين العلماء في ثبوته إلا من الشوكاني رحمه الله وهو يطعن في الإجماع ولهذا نجد في كلام الإئمة إنكارا على من ينقل خلاف في المسألة
قال ابن حجر الهيتمي : الأوتار والمعازف ، كالطنبور ، والعود ، والصنج ذي الأوتار ، والرباب ، والحنك ، والكمنجه ، والسنطير ، والدريج ، وغير ذلك من الآلات المشهورة عند أهل اللهو والسفاهة والفسوق ، كلها محرمة بلا خلاف ، ومن حكى فيها خلافاً فقد غلط أو غلب عليه هواه حتى أصمه وأعماه ومنعه من هداه ، وزل به عن سنن تقواه .ا.هـ [ كف الرعاع 124 ] 

قال ابن رجب :سماع آلات الملاهي لا يعرف عن أحد ممن سلف الرخصة فيه ، وإنما يعرف ذلك عن بعض المتأخرين من الظاهرية والصوفية ممن لا يعتد به ، ومن حكى شيئاً من ذلك فقد أبطل . [ نزهة الأسماع 69 ] 

وغيرها كثير جدا فالإجماع في مسألة المعازف ثابت ولا إشكال في ذلك.
ومن يقول أن المعازف حلال فعليه أن يأتي لنا بعالم واحد من السلف يقول بحلها بشرط ثبوت السند إلى قائله ولن يجد لذلك سبيلا.







> أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي العزيز أبا أحمد
> 
> 
> إن الإجماعات التي تـُذكر هي من قبيل الإجماع السكوتي ولا أعتقد أنه انعقد الإجماع حقيقة على حرمة المعازف , وأبسط ما يمكن أن نـُسقط به هذا الإجماع هو وجود خلاف بين العلماء على ثبوته من عدمه . 
> أما بالنسبة لحديث أبي مالك الأشعري فهو حديث صحيح ولكنه غير صريح في التحريم لمن تأمل , لعدة اعتبارات منها : 
> 1- أن العلماء لا يأخذون حرمة الخمر والزنا والحرير من هذا الحديث ولا يذكرونه حتى من ضمن النصوص الدالة على الحرمة , بل يأخذون أحكام هذه المسائل من نصوص أخرى . ولو كان هذا الحديث صريحاً في التحريم , لذكروه واستندوا عليه . 
> 2- أن المسائل الأربع المذكورة في الحديث ( الزنا والخمر والحرير والمعازف ) تختلف أحكامها مفردةً , فالزنا والخمر محرمان على المسلمين جميعاً بينما الحرير فجائز للنساء ومحرم على الرجال في الأصل , ولو كان الحديث صريحاً في التحريم لقيل بأن حكم جميع هذه الأربعة مسائل واحد . 
> 3- أن الحديث فيه إخبار من النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عن أقوام معينين يأتون في آخر الزمان , وأحاديث الأخبار ليست صريحة في التحريم بدليل حديث : " يكون في آخر الزمان أقوام لهم حواصل كحواصل الطير يصبغون بالسواد لا يدخلون الجنة ولا يجدون ريحها "
> ولا أعلم أحداً من العلماء قال بهذا الوعيد لمن يصبغ بالسواد . 
> ...

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

بارك الله فيكم أخي التونسي.
وأنا بودي لو أن الأخ المعترض على هذه الإجماعات بأنها سكوتية أن يبين لي ولإخوانه الفرق بين السكوتي وغيره..

----------


## جذيل

> و لكن في المجتمع المريض الاستشاد بالرجال أولى من الاستشاد بالأفكار و الأدلّة


صدقت ...!

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> صدقت ...!


صدق والإجماع تلو الإجماع ينقل وفيهم فطاحل العلماء ! إنّ هذا لشيء عجاب!
صدق لو كان فطاحل العلماء هؤلاء،وهم -نحسبهم ولا نزكيهم- أهل تقوى وديانة ، كل هؤلاء حكّموا عقولهم دون نصوص !! إنّ هذا لشيء عجاب!!
السنّي يكفيه دليل واحد ،وصاحب الهوى لو حشدت له أدلة الدنيا!! ما ترك هواه!
وما يريد هؤلاء في دفاعهم عن الجديع؟!! أما كان الأولى أن تدافعوا عن عقول علماء بالمئات خالفوا عقل الجديع؟!!! أليس هؤلاء أولى؟!! أم أنني ما صدقت؟!!
والله الهادي.

----------


## أبو فهد

سؤالي لأخوتي الأعزاء الذين يصرّون على وجود إجماع في المسألة :

ما حكم من يردّ هذا الإجماع ؟!

وقبل أن تجيبوا على هذا السؤال , ضعوا في ذهنكم أن هناك علماء وطلبة علم يقرّون بوجود خلاف في المسألة .

أما كثرة عدد القائلين بالإجماع , فلا عبرة بعددهم برأيي لأنهم ينقلون عمن سبقهم . وعليه فلا عبرة بالعدد وإنما يكفينا أول من نقل الإجماع لإثبات الإجماع كما يكفينا أن نجد عالماً سبقه لا يرى التحريم لينقض هذا الإجماع

والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

ليست مسألتنا ما حكم من يرد هذا الإجماع وإنما في ثبوته وهو ثابت بلا شك وأنت قلت أنه يوجد من يقر بوجود خلاف فهلا ذكرت لنا من خالف الإجماع قبل إنعقاده ؟؟
الغريب أن البعض يتمسك بقول عالم واحد أو أثنين ويرد علماء المذاهب الأربعة وغيرهم 



> سؤالي لأخوتي الأعزاء الذين يصرّون على وجود إجماع في المسألة :
> 
> ما حكم من يردّ هذا الإجماع ؟! 
> وقبل أن تجيبوا على هذا السؤال , ضعوا في ذهنكم أن هناك علماء وطلبة علم يقرّون بوجود خلاف في المسألة . 
> أما كثرة عدد القائلين بالإجماع , فلا عبرة بعددهم برأيي لأنهم ينقلون عمن سبقهم . وعليه فلا عبرة بالعدد وإنما يكفينا أول من نقل الإجماع لإثبات الإجماع كما يكفينا أن نجد عالماً سبقه لا يرى التحريم لينقض هذا الإجماع 
> 
> والله أعلم

----------


## ناصر الكاتب

*بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم**
**الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله  وصحبه والتابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين، أما بعد؛

فإنَّ المسلم مأمور باتباع الحق، والأخذ بالدليل، والبعد عن الخوض فيما لا  يعلم حقَّه من باطله. ولقد كثرت في هذه الأيام الكتابات الخائضة في أمور  الدين؛ بلا علمٍ يسند أصحابها، ولا بصيرة تدل كتابها على منهج الاستدلال  والنقاش في المسائل الشرعيَّة. فترى الأديبَ يعالج أصولا شرعية كما يعالج  قضية أدبية، وتجد الكاتب في الاجتماع والسياسة وغيرهما يطالب باستصدار فتوى  كما يُطالَب مدير الدائرة بإقرار قرار!

هذا مما تطالعنا فيه الصحف ومنتديات الإنترنت كثيرا!.


والمفتي مطالبٌ بقول ما يعلم أنه الحق. لا بما يمليه الناس عليه، أو تقتضيه  نتائج دراسةٍ اجتماعية أو تحليل سياسيّ.


ولقد كان لمنتدانا (أعني غير هذا المنتدى) نصيب من النقاشات في مسائل  الدين، فنجد من يتوخى الكلام فيما يعلم، ويتوقف عن ما لا يعلم موقعه من  الشريعة. ومن يورد ما بلَغَه من العلم. 

ونرى من يخوض بلا تثبت مما يدعي، ولا علم بما يتعرض له، ولا منهج سليم في  الاستدلال. ولكلٍّ وجهة هو موليها، ولا تخفى على الله خافية.



وقد كان مما دار: النقاش في أمر الغناء، وكنتُ قد طالعتُ أشياء، وسمعتُ  أشياء تدفعني إلى تبليغ فوائد علميَّة أخذتُها من كلامِ أهل العلم  المدوَّنِ في كتبهم العامرة بالخير والبصائر.



وإنَّ مما رأيتُه في تلك النقاشات عبارة لبعضهم نقلا عن آخرين: «الهدي  النجدي»! يريدون بها «أهل الفتوى» في هذه البلاد.. بلادِ التوحيد! وزعم  بعضهم أن في فتاوى علمائنا «حدَّة»، وجعل ما زعمه علةً لذلك التعبير!



والقول بأن هذه الفتوى متشددة وهذه متساهلة: لا بد أن يوزن بميزان؛ فالحاكم  في الأقوال وقائليها أهي من الشدة أو اللين هو الشرع المطهر، لا استحسان  فلان أو تقبيح علان.



وأحب هنا أن أبلِّغ شيئا من العلم الذي حوته بعض كتب أهله في مسألة  «الغناء»؛ ليستبين الحق من الباطل -إن شاء الله-.



وسأتعرض لمسائل، ألخصها بما يلي:

-    حديثُ الجاريتين حجَّةٌ على مبيحي الغناء.

-    السلف مجمعون على تحريم الغناء وذمه، وليس خلاف من خالف معتبرا.*

----------


## ناصر الكاتب

1- غناء الجاريتين:
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت «دخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعندي  جاريتان [من جوار الأنصار]، (وفي راية: قينتان) [في أيام منى، تدففان  وتضربان ]، تغنيان بغناء، (وفي رواية: بما تقاولت، وفي أخرى: تقاذفت)  الأنصار يوم بُعَاث، [وليستا بمغنيتين]، فاضطجع على الفراش، وحوّل وجهه،  ودخل أبو بكر [والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متغَشٍّ بثوبه] فانتهرني، (وفي  رواية: فانتهرهما) وقال: مزمارة (وفي رواية: مزمار) الشيطان عند (وفي  رواية: أمزامير الشيطان في بيت) رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم [(مرتين ؟  !)] . 
فأقبل عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، (وفي رواية: فكشف النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم عن وجهه) فقال: دعهما [يا أبا بكر! [فـ] إن لكل قوم عيدا، وهذا  عيدنا]، فلما غفل غمزتُهُما فخرجتا».(1)


وقد استدل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة، وابنُ القيم، وابن حجر العسقلاني،  ومحمد المنبجي(2)، ومن المعاصرين: ابن باز، والألباني (وما هو من نجد، ولا  هو حنبلي!)، وحمود التويجري، وإسماعيل الأنصاري (وهو ليس من نجد وأستبعد أن  يكون حنبليا) وغيرُهم بهذا الحديث على أنَّ حرمةَ (الغناء) وأنه من مزامير  الشيطان: متقررةٌ عند الصحابة. وعليه جرى إنكار أبي بكر –رضي الله عنه،  ولم ينكر عليه النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الوصف؛ لكنه أمره بتركهما  -أي الجاريتين- «معللا ذلك بأنَّه يوم عيد، والصغار يرخَّص لهم اللعب في  الأعياد» (3). 
ولذلك عدَّ العلماءُ هذا الحديث ردًّا على من أجاز الغناء بآلات العزف  -مطلقا-.

وقد ردَّ العلماء على المستدلين بهذا الحديث على جواز الغناء مطلقا؛ من  وجوه عديدة انظر: «تنبيه اللاهي على تحريم الملاهي» للعلامة إسماعيل  الأنصاري رحمه الله: [22 – 27]، و«تحريم آلات الطرب» للعلامة الألباني رحمه  الله: [106 – 116]. و«فصل الخطاب في الرد على أبي تراب» للعلامة حمود  التويجري رحمه الله: [241 – 248].


2- الإجماع على تحريم المعازف:

تمهيد في حجيَّة الإجماع:

لقد استدل العلماء بقوله تعالى: {وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيراً} [النساء:  115].
وحديث: «لا تجتمع أمتي على ضلالة» (4).
وغيره من الأدلة (5) على حجيَّة الإجماع.
قال الجويني في «الورقات»: «وإجماع هذه الأمَّة حجة دون غيرها؛ لقوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: «لا تجتمع أمتي على ضلالة»، والشرع ورد بعصمة هذه  الأمَّة». اهـ.

وإذا انعقد الإجماع في عصر كان حجة على العصر الذي بعده. (6).

وقال الإمام الزركشي: «فهو -أي الإجماع- حُجَّةٌ شرعيَّة، ولم يُخالِف فيه  غير النظَّاميَّة، والإماميَّة. قال إمام الحرمين: أول من باحَ بردِّه  النظَّامُ، ثم تابعَه الروافض»اهـ. (7).

وقد عقد عبد الله بن موسى في كتابه «الرد على القرضاوي والجديع»، بابا  مفيدا وحافلا في الرد على الطاعنين في حجيَّة الإجماع. انظره في [81 –  127].

إجماع العلماء على تحريم الغناء:
- قال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى: «وقد حكى أبو عمرو ابن الصلاح الإجماعَ  على تحريم السماع الذي جمع الدف والشبابة والغناء»اهـ (8).
- قال الحافظ ابن رجب –رحمه الله-: «لا يُعرفُ عن أحدٍ ممن سلفَ الرخصةُ  فيه، وإنما يُعرَف ذلك عن بعض المتأخرين من الظاهريَّة والصوفيَّة ممن لا  يعتد به»اهـ (9).

3- هل قال الإمام مالك بجواز «الغناء»؟

قال الحافظ ابن رجب –رحمه الله-: «ومن حكى شيئا من ذلك عن مالك فقد أبطل».  (10).

سئل الإمام مالك بن أنس رحمه الله عما يترخَّص فيه أهلُ المدينة من الغناء؟  فقال: «إنما يفعله عندنا الفساق». [صحح سندَه العلامة الألباني -رحمه  الله-] (11).

وقد ردَّ العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى ما نسبه العلامة الشوكاني إلى  مالك وأهل المدينة، وكشفَ عن ما روي عنهم وتعرض لسندها ومتنها، وانتهى إلى  أن العلماء والفقهاء -وفيهم الأئمة الأربعة- متفقون على تحريم آلات الطرب  اتباعاً للأحاديث النبوية، والآثار السلفيَّة، وإن صحَّ عن بعضهم خلافه؛  فهو محجوج بما ذُكر (وقد ذكر رحمه الله الأدلة الواضحة والحجج الساطعة على  تحريم المعازف)، والله عزَّ وجلَّ يقول: {فَلا وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي  أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجاً مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً} [النساء:  65]. اهـ (12) .


 ناصر الكاتب
 ليلة الخميس 12/ 3 / 1429هـ.
 
________
(1) هذا الحديث في الصحيحين، وقد ورد بروايات مختلفة،  وأورده العلامة الألباني ضامًّا إليه الزيادات من كل رواية، وهذه الأقواس  والمعكوفات في الحديث من صنع الألباني رحمه الله، انظر: «تحريم آلات الطرب»  للشيخ الألباني –رحمه الله-: 106، 107،ط/ دار الصديق.
(2) في رسالته: «السماع والرقص»، وقد توفي في: 785
(3) من كلام ابن تيمية: انظر: «رسالة في السماع والرقص» جمع: محمد بن محمد  المنبجي: 27، ط2/ دار ابن حزم.
(4) قال الزركشي: اعلم أنَّ طرقَ هذه الحديث كثيرة، ولا يخلو طريق منها من  علة، ولكنها يقوي بعضها بعضا. (بواسطة حاشية «روضة الناظر»لابن قدامة:  «نزهة الخاطر العاطر» لابن بدران، 1/ 414 ط/مكتبة العبيكان).
(5) قال د. سعد الشثري: «كتاب الله وسنَّة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  دالان على حجيَّة الإجماع» (من تعليقه على «نزهة الخاطر العاطر»: 1/ 415).
(6) راجع الورقات للجويني.
(7) بواسطة «الرد على القرضاوي والجديع» لعبد الله بن موسى: 82، ط: دار  المؤيد.
(8) بواسطة: فصل الخطاب في الرد على أبي تراب، للشيخ حمود التويجري –رحمه  الله-: 159
(9) بواسطة «فصل الخطاب»: 158
(10) بواسطة «فصل الخطاب»: 158
(11) انظر: «تحريم آلات الطرب» للألباني: 99
(12) تحريم آلات الطرب: 105

----------


## مروان العشيري

و يظهر في حديث ( ليكونن من أمتي قوم يستحلون *الحر والحرير* والخمر والمعازف) في البخاري أية ومعجزة للنبي صلى الله عليه وأله سلم 
فقد أخبر بغيب سيكون في المستقبل وهذا ما قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتحقق ويظهر 
فهذه المعازف استحلوها
وهذا الزنا استحلوه بما يسمى (الزواج بنية الطلاق) وفتراهم وحدانا وزرافات الى اندونيسيا يزنون بغطاء ابليسي جديد جعلهم يستحلون الحر

أليس هذا معجزة اليست هذه المعجزة تزيد المؤمن إيمانا فالحمد لله الذي جعل معجزات نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم تظهر في كل حين ليزداد الذين امنو إيمانا

----------


## أبو فهد

> ليست مسألتنا ما حكم من يرد هذا الإجماع وإنما في ثبوته وهو ثابت بلا شك وأنت قلت أنه يوجد من يقر بوجود خلاف فهلا ذكرت لنا من خالف الإجماع قبل إنعقاده ؟؟
> الغريب أن البعض يتمسك بقول عالم واحد أو أثنين ويرد علماء المذاهب الأربعة وغيرهم


يعقوب بن أبي سلمة وإخوته وابن أخيه عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن أبي سلمة وغيرهم بل أهل المدينة كانوا يترخصون في الغناء .

ولكن السؤال :

متى انعقد الإجماع على تحريم الغناء ؟!

وكيف ثبت ؟!

----------


## أبو فهد

حديث غناء الجاريتين ليس فيه دليل قطعي على التحريم بل هو أقرب إلى أن يكون دليلاً على الإباحة منه إلى التحريم وهو ظاهر من إقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم له .

أما انتهار أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه للجاريتين واستنكاره لغنائهما , فليس بالضرورة أن يكون لسابق علمه بتحريم ذلك الأمر بل قد يكون لأن الغناء مذموم عرفاً وهو فعلاً كذلك .

والله أعلم

----------


## مروان العشيري

أباح القارئ السعودي الشهير الشيخ عادل الكلباني الغناء؛ جملة وتفصيلًا، وبأي صوت كان، بعدما كان يقتصر فقط في إجازته على الغناء الشعبي مثل "العرضة والهجيني والسامري".

لكن الكلباني قال إنه لا يسمع الغناء، ليس بسبب التحريم، وإنما للورع، وقال: "لا أسمعه ولا أسمح لأهلي بسماعه، ولكن ليس إيمانًا بتحريمه، وإنما من باب الورع. والفقهاء في الماضي كانوا يوسعون على الناس، ويضيقون على أنفسهم، عكس بعض فقهائنا اليوم".

ونقلت صحيفة الحياة اللندنية -الأحد الـ 20 من يونيو/حزيران- عن الكلباني قوله: إنه عندما اشتد النكير عليه في إباحته ألوانًا من الغناء، قرر إعلان كل ما في جعبته.

وأكد -في سياق بحث جديد حرره- أنه لا يوجد دليل يحرم الغناء من كتاب الله ولا من سنة نبيه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقال: كل حديث استدل به المحرمون إما صحيح غير صريح، وإما صريح غير صحيح، ولا بد من اجتماع الصحة والصراحة لنقول بالتحريم.

وقال الكلباني: إن الآراء السابقة له في تحريم الغناء لا تمثله، مضيفا: "رجعت عن القول بالتحريم لمّا تبين لي أن المعتمد كان على محفوظات، تبين في ما بعد ضعفها، بل بعضها موضوع ومنكر، وعلى أقوال أئمة -نعم نحسبهم والله حسيبهم من أجلة العلماء- ولكن مهما كان قول العالم، فإنه لا يملك التحريم ولا الإيجاب".

ولم يبد الكلباني تخوفا من ردود الفعل تجاه إعلانه إباحة الغناء، وقال "ليس ثمة ما أخسره، فقد كُفّرت، ونصحْت بالذهاب إلى سوق الخضار، وغيرها من التهم؛ ولذلك فأنا أقول ما أدين الله به، ولا أبالي"

----------


## بايزيد

*الحمد لله  والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد:*
* فقد تعالت أصوات عدد من المتعالمين الذين ينادون باللهو واللعب والغناء  والطرب  غير ملتفتين إلى نص يمنع أو دليل يحرم فطلب مني بعض الإخوة ذكر شيء مما  ورد في  هذا الباب ولا سيما ما يستند إليه في تحريم المعازف وآلات اللهو بأنواعها  المتعددة وها أنا أذكر شيئا قليلا مما جاء في هذا الباب بلا قصد الاستيعاب لما  ورد في هذا الموضوع والله المسئول أن يهدي جميع المسلمين لما يرضيه وأن  يعينهم  على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته , وأن يجنبهم ما يصد عن القرآن العظيم ويوجب  قسوة  القلب ويسبب سخط الرب أنه سميع الدعاء.*

* الأدلة على تحريم الغناء:*
* * من الأدلة على  تحريم  المعازف والغناء قول الله جل وعلا : {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِي  لَهْوَ  الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُوًا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ} (6) سورة لقمان*
* صح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : (نزلت في الغناء وأشباهه) أخرجه  البخاري  في الأدب المفرد وابن جرير في تفسيره.*
* * وصح عن عبدالله  بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه أنه سئل عن هذه الآية فقال : (هو الغناء والذي لا إله إلا  هو)  يرددها ثلاثا أخرجه ابن أبي شيبه وابن جرير والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان  والحاكم  وصححه ووافقه الذهبي وصححه ابن القيم.*
* * أخرج البخاري في التاريخ  وابن جرير أن عكرمة سئل عن لهو الحديث فقال: (هو الغناء)*
* * قال ابن عباس  رضي الله  عنهما: (الدف حرام والمعازف حرام والكوبة حرام والمزمار حرام). أخرجه  البيهقي  10/222 قال الألباني (إسناد صحيح)*
* * وقال ابن مسعود  رضي الله  عنه: (الغناء يُنبت النفاق في القلب) أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا بسند صحيح.*
* * قال الواحدي –  المفسر –  في الوسيط 3/441 (أكثر المفسرين على أن المراد) بـ(لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ)  الغناء ,  قال أهل المعاني : ويدخل في هذا كل من اختار اللهو والغناء والمزامير  والمعازف  على القرآن ...) انتهى*
* *  تنبيه:*
* قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء 21/158 المعازف: (اسم لكل آلات الملاهي  التي  يعرف بها كالمزمار والطنبور والشبابة والصنوج) انتهى*
* * وجاء في مسند  أحمد وسنن  أبي داود (4924) عن سليمان بن موسى عن نافع قال : سمع ابن عمر مزمار قال : فوضع  إصبعيه في أذنيه ونأى عن الطريق ( أي أبعد) وقال لي : يا نافع هل تسمع  شيئا؟  قال فقلت : لا فرفع إصبعيه من أذنيه وقال: كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  فسمع مثل هذا فصنع مثل هذا ) قال الألباني صحيح. وقال تابع سليمان بن موسى المطعم بن المقدام فرواه عن نافع أيضا.*
* * وروى البيهقي  بسند صحيح  10/223 من طريق عبدالله بن دينار قال: (مر ابن عمر بجارية صغيرة تغني  فقال: لو  ترك الشيطان أحداً ترك هذه)*
* * عن أبي عامر –  أو أبي  مالك- الأشعري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (ليكونن من أمتي أقوام  يستحلون  الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف ولينزلن أقوام إلى جنب علم (أي جبل) يروح  عليهم  بسارحة لهم يأتيهم لحاجة (أي طالب حاجة) فيقولون : ارجع إلينا غدا فيبيتهم الله  ويضع العلم ويمسخ آخرين قردة وخنازير إلى يوم القيامة) علقه البخاري في  صحيحه  بصيغة الجزم محتجاً به فتح الباري الأشربه (10 – 51/5590) وقد جاء موصولا  من  طرق جماعة من الثقات وصححه البخاري وابن حبان وابن الصلاح وابن القيم وابن كثير  وابن تيميه وابن حجر والسخاوي وابن الوزير والصنعاني و الإسماعيلي.*
* * عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله  عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (صوتان ملعونان في الدنيا  والآخرة :  مزمار عند نعمة ورنة عند مصيبة) أخرجه البزار في مسنده (1/377/795) كشف  الأستار  والضياء في المختارة وصححه الألباني في تحريم آلات الطرب ص (52) ورجاله  ثقات  قاله المنذري والهيثمي وله شاهد من حديث جابر بن عبدالله عن عبدالرحمن بن  عوف  أخرجه الحاكم (4/40) والبيهقي وابن أبي الدنيا بلفظ : (إني لم انه عن  البكاء  ولكني نهيت عن صوتين أحمقين فاجرين : صوت عند نعمة لهو ولعب ومزامير  الشيطان  وصوت عند مصيبة ولطم وجوه وشق جيوب ورنة شيطان) قال ابن تيميه في كتاب  الاستقامه (هذا الحديث من أجود ما يحتج به على تحريم الغناء كما في اللفظ  المشهور عن جابر بن عبدالله (صوت عند نعمة : لهو ولعب ومزامير الشيطان  فنهى عن  الصوت الذي يفعل عند النعمة كما نهى عن الصوت الذي يفعل عند المصيبة,  والصوت  الذي عند النعمة هو صوت الغناء)1/292-293.*
* * عن عبدالله بن  عباس رضي  الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله حرم عليَّ –  أو  حرم- الخمر والميسر والكوبة وكل مسكر حرام) أخرجه أبو داود –  3696-والبيهقي –  10/221 , وأحمد في المسند 1/274 وغيرهم (و الكوبة الطبل كما في المعجم  الكبير  للطبراني*
* 12/101-1-2-عن علي بن بذيمه) وصححه الألباني وأحمد شاكر.*
* * وقال احمد بن  حنبل : (  وأكره الطبل وهي الكوبة التي نهى عنها رسول الله ) رواه الخلال في الأمر  بالمعروف – ص26- والكراهة كراهة تحريم.*
* * عن عبد الله بن  عمرو بن  العاص – رضي الله عنهما – أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (إن الله – عز  وجل – حرم الخمر والميسر والكوبة والغبيراء وكل مسكر حرام) أخرجه أبو داود (3685) والطحاوي والبيهقي وأحمد وغيرهم وصحح الحديث الألباني.*
* * عن عمران بن  حصين قال:  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (يكون في أمتي قذف ومسخ وخسف قيل : يا رسول  الله ومتى ذاك؟ قال (إذا ظهرت المعازف, وكثرت القيان,وشربت الخمور)) أخرجه الترمذي -2213- وابن أبي الدنيا في ذم الملاهي وغيرهم وله شواهد , راجع  تحريم  آلات الطرب ص67.*
* * قال الأوزاعي  رحمه الله:  كتب عمر بن عبدالعزيز رحمه الله إلى عمر بن الوليد كتابا فيه: (...  وإظهارك  المعازف , والمزمار بدعة الإسلام , ولقد هممت أن ابعث إليك من يجز جمتك  جمة  سوء) أخرجه النسائي وأبو نعيم بسند صحيح.*
* * وكتب عمر بن  عبدالعزيز  إلى مؤدب ولده . يأمره أن يربيهم على بُغض المعازف (ليكن أول ما يعتقدون  من  أدبك : بغض الملاهي التي بدؤها من الشيطان , وعاقبتها سخط الرحمن فإنه  بلغني عن  الثقات من أهل العلم : أن حضور المعازف , واستماع الأغاني واللهج بها ,  ينبتُ  النفاق في القلب كما ينبت الماء العشب...) أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا وغيره.*
* * حكى جمع من أهل  العلم :  الإجماع على تحريم الغناء منهم: الآجري والقاضي أبو الطيب الطبري, وأبو  العباس  القرطبي , وزكريا بن يحيى الساجي وأبو عمرو بن الصلاح وقال : (من نسب  إباحته  إلى أحد من أهل العلم يجوز الاقتداء به في الدين فقد أخطأ).*
* وتحريم الغناء هو قول الأئمة الأربعة أبو حنيفة ومالك والشافعي و أحمد قال شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيميه (فمذهب الأئمة الأربعة أن آلات اللهو كلها حرام)  الفتاوى  11/576.*
* وتفصيل أقولهم وأقوال أتباعهم من الفقهاء موجودة في إغاثة اللهفان والكلام على  مسألة السماع كلاهما لابن القيم وكذلك نزهة الأسماع لابن رجب وكذلك تحريم  الشطرنج والنرد والملاهي للآجري وفصل الخطاب للتويجري وغيرها.*

* *  عقوبة السامع:-*
* 1) العذاب المهين - قال تعالى{وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ  الْحَدِيثِ  لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُوًا  أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ} (6) سورة لقمان.*
* 2) ينبت النفاق في القلب (والنفاق صاحبه متوعد بالعذاب).*
* 3) أن مستمع الغناء استحوذ عليه الشيطان.*
* 4) صاحب الغناء المحل له متوعد بأن يمسخ قردة وخنازير.*
* 5) صوت الغناء ملعون صاحبه , واللعن هو الطرد والإبعاد عن رحمة الله.*
* 6) إذا ظهرت المعازف فسيكون هناك قذف ومسخ وخسف.*

* وليعلم أن هذا في غناء ذلك الوقت فماذا يقال في غناء هذا الزمن الذي اشتد  قبحه  وعظم خبثه وتفنن في عرضه على الناس أهل الفسق وصار من دواعي الفجور وعظائم الأمور والله المستعان هذا ما تسير إيراده وما تركته أكثر من أقوال  العلماء  والفقهاء من كافة المذاهب ولقد حرصت أن لا اذكر إلا ما صح سنده , وفيما  ذُكر  مُقنع لطالب الحق أما من اتبع هواه فلا حيلة فيه والله المستعان.*
* وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه*
  كتبه
صالح بن عبدالرحمن الخضيري
 في 10/2/1426هـ

----------


## ناصر الكاتب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 هذا رد على من ضعف حديث ((ليكونن من أمتي أقوام يستحلون الحر والحرير  والخمر والمعازف)) أو أنكر دلالته على تحريم الغناء، وقد أخذته من كتاب:  (السيف اليماني على من أباح الأغاني).


1



2


3



4

----------


## ابو بشار الغزاوي

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

أولا أنت تقع في نفس الخطأ الذي وقع فيه غيرك وهو عدم التفريق بين الغناء مطلقا عند السلف والغناء الذي يحتوي المعازف
ثم أثبت لنا صحة السند إلى من ذكرتهم بأنهم يترخصون الغناء وأنه الغناء المصاحب  أو ألات اللهو
ثم أنا أعجب إمام المدينة مالك بن أنس يقول إنما يفعله عندنا الفساق ثم يأتي من يقول مذهب أهل المدينة الترخيص في ذلك !!!



> يعقوب بن أبي سلمة وإخوته وابن أخيه عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن أبي سلمة وغيرهم بل أهل المدينة كانوا يترخصون في الغناء .
> 
> ولكن السؤال : 
> متى انعقد الإجماع على تحريم الغناء ؟! 
> 
> وكيف ثبت ؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

العجيب أخي والمضحك في نفس الوقت أن مستحلي الأغاني المعاصرين ممن غلب عليهم هواهم عرفوا أن تضعيف هذا الحديث الأن لا سبيل إليه وأنه رد على كل الشبهات في ذلك فأصبحوا يقولون بل هو صحيح ولكن غير صريح ويطلقون شبهات أوهى من بيت العنكبوت ويستطيع أصغر طالب علم أن يأتي على بنيانهم من الأساس والله المستعان

----------


## جذيل

هذا الحديث بين اهواء بعض المنتسبين لطلب العلم ممن يجيز الغناء ..!
فرحمة الله على البخاري 
فقد صار سببا لبيان ذلك ...!

----------


## أبو فهد

> أولا أنت تقع في نفس الخطأ الذي وقع فيه غيرك وهو عدم التفريق بين الغناء مطلقا عند السلف والغناء الذي يحتوي المعازف
> ثم أثبت لنا صحة السند إلى من ذكرتهم بأنهم يترخصون الغناء وأنه الغناء المصاحب أو ألات اللهو
> ثم أنا أعجب إمام المدينة مالك بن أنس يقول إنما يفعله عندنا الفساق ثم يأتي من يقول مذهب أهل المدينة الترخيص في ذلك !!!


طيب ولماذا تقعون أنتم في نفس الخطأ فتستدلون على تحريم الغناء بآلة بكلام للسلف يذكرون فيه الغناء - هكذا - مطلقاً ؟!

تقولون إن السلف إذا أطلقوا كلمة الغناء فهم يقصدون الحداء وترفضون استدلال من يستدل بأي أثر فيه لفظة غناء , ثم بعد ذلك مباشرة تستدلون أنتم بكلامٍ للسلف يذكرون فيه كلمة الغناء مطلقة على تحريم الغناء بآلة كالاستدلال - مثلاً - بتفسير ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه حينما أقسم بالله إنه الغناء !!

ألا ترى في ذلك تناقض أخي العزيز ؟!

----------


## أبو فهد

هذا الحديث فيه خبر عن أقوام يأتون في آخر الزمان هذه صفتهم , ومثل هذه الأخبار لايؤخذ منها الأحكام استقلالاً , والله أعلم .

ومثل هذا الحديث , حديث : يكون قوم في آخر الزمان يخضبون بالسواد كحواصل الحمام لا يريحون رائحة الجنة 

إذ أن هذا الحديث لم يأخذ العلماء منه تحريم الخضاب بالسواد .

يقول المباركفوري في تحفة الأحوذي : " إن الوعيد الشديد المذكور في هذا الحديث: ليس على الخضب بالسواد، بل على معصية أخرى لم تُذْكَر - كما قال الحافظ ابن أبي عاصم -، ويدل على ذلك قوله : (( يكون قوم يخضبون في آخر الزمان بالسواد )) وقد عُرفتْ وجود طائفة قد خضبوا بالسواد في أول الزمان وبعده من الصحابة والتابعين وغيرهم رضي الله عنهم. فظهر أن الوعيد المذكور ليس على الخضب بالسواد، إذ لو كان الوعيد على الخضب بالسواد لم يكن لذِكْر قوله ( في آخر الزمان ) فائدة , فالاستدلال بهذا الحديث على كراهة الخضب بالسواد ليس بصحيح "ا.هـ.


والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> طيب ولماذا تقعون أنتم في نفس الخطأ فتستدلون على تحريم الغناء بآلة بكلام للسلف يذكرون فيه الغناء - هكذا - مطلقاً ؟!
> 
> 
> تقولون إن السلف إذا أطلقوا كلمة الغناء فهم يقصدون الحداء وترفضون استدلال من يستدل بأي أثر فيه لفظة غناء , ثم بعد ذلك مباشرة تستدلون أنتم بكلامٍ للسلف يذكرون فيه كلمة الغناء مطلقة على تحريم الغناء بآلة كالاستدلال - مثلاً - بتفسير ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه حينما أقسم بالله إنه الغناء !! 
> 
> ألا ترى في ذلك تناقض أخي العزيز ؟!


يا أخي الكريم:
أولا : أنا أستغرب للذي يحاول بشتى الطرق أن يضعف الإجماعات المنقولة بمثل هذا الكلام.
ثانيا: طلبت منك أن تفرق لي بين الإجماعين ولم تفعل!
ثالثا: أستغرب أن تقول : إن الذي حرم المعازف استدل بأدلة الغناء!! أين من حكم بحرمتها واستدل فقط بأدلة الغناء؟!!اذكر لي عالما واحدا! ثم أين أين أدلة تحريم الغناء المزعومة ؟!! ما عندنا إلا الآية وبها استدل طائفة ، ولكن الكلام على المعازف سواء صاحبها غناء أو ما صاحبها ،فالنصوص فيها كالشمس في رابعة النهار ،وليست دليلا واحدا بل عدة أدلة.
رابعا : الطريقة العلمية التأصيلية في نقض الإجماع وهو موجود واقع ليست بالتشكيك ! وإنما الذي يقول : إنه يوجد المخالف ،فليأت بمن أجاز المعازف قبل انعقاد الإجماع ، وهذا دونه خرط القتاد.
خامسا: إنكار من أنكر إنما هو منصب على من أباح المعازف مستدلا بآثار في الغناء !!! فالقضية على عكس ما تقول يا أخي الكريم !
والله الموفق.

----------


## ناصر الكاتب

فرق بين (يستحلون) و(يخضبون)؛ فالاستحلال يكون للحرام كما قال الشيخ. والله أعلم.
________
وحياكم الله جميعا، وبارك فيكم.

----------


## أبو فهد

> فرق بين (يستحلون) و(يخضبون)؛ فالاستحلال يكون للحرام. والله أعلم.
> ________
> وحياكم الله جميعها، وبارك فيكم.


نعم أخي العزيز هناك فرق بين اللفظتين , ولكن هناك اتفاق أيضاً بين الحديثين وهو أن كليهما يحكيان واقعاً ويخبران بأمر سيكون ( لأقوام ) في آخر الزمان . 
أما معنى الاستحلال الذي أشرتَ إليه حفظك الله وأنه يكون للحرام , فأسأل : 
وهل النساء إذا لبسن الحرير يكنّ قد استحللن الحرام ؟!

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> وهل النساء إذا لبسن الحرير يكنّ قد استحللن الحرام ؟!



يا أبا فهد :
لم أر كاليوم عجبا ، فالمرأة خرجت من هذا النص بالنصوص الأخرى ،وهذا أظهر من عين الشمس ، فسبحان الله تعالى!!!
ثم ألا ترى اقترانها بهذه المحرمات؟!!!
ثم ألا ترى في لغة العرب معنى أقوام :
قال في اللسان:
((والقَوْمُ الجماعة من الرجال والنساء جميعاً وقيل هو للرجال خاصة دون النساء ويُقوِّي ذلك قوله تعالى لا يَسْخَر قَوم من قوم عسى أَن يكونوا خيراً منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أَن يَكُنَّ خيراً منهن أَي رجال من رجال ولا نساء من نِساء فلو كانت النساء من القوم لم يقل ولا نساء من نساء وكذلك قول زهير وما أَدرِي وسوفَ إخالُ أَدري أَقَوْمٌ آلُ حِصْنٍ أَمْ نِساء ؟ وقَوْمُ كل رجل شِيعته وعشيرته وروي عن أَبي العباس النَّفَرُ والقَوْم والرَّهط هؤُلاء معناهم الجمع لا واحد لهم من لفظهم للرجال دون النساء وفي الحديث إن نَسَّاني الشيطان شيئاً من هلاتي فليُسبِّح القومُ وليُصَفِّقِ النساء قال ابن الأَثير القوم في الأصل مصدر قام ثم غلب على الرجال دون النساء ولذلك قابلن به وسموا بذلك لأَنهم قوّامون على النساء بالأُمور التي ليس للنساء أَن يقمن بها الجوهري القوم الرجال دون النساء لا واحد له من لفظه قال وربما دخل النساء فيه على سبيل التبع لأَن قوم كل نبي رجال ونساء))اهـ.

----------


## أبو فهد

> يا أخي الكريم:
> أولا : أنا أستغرب للذي يحاول بشتى الطرق أن يضعف الإجماعات المنقولة بمثل هذا الكلام.
> ثانيا: طلبت منك أن تفرق لي بين الإجماعين ولم تفعل!
> ثالثا: أستغرب أن تقول : إن الذي حرم المعازف استدل بأدلة الغناء!! أين من حكم بحرمتها واستدل فقط بأدلة الغناء؟!!اذكر لي عالما واحدا! ثم أين أين أدلة تحريم الغناء المزعومة ؟!! ما عندنا إلا الآية وبها استدل طائفة ، ولكن الكلام على المعازف سواء صاحبها غناء أو ما صاحبها ،فالنصوص فيها كالشمس في رابعة النهار ،وليست دليلا واحدا بل عدة أدلة.
> رابعا : الطريقة العلمية التأصيلية في نقض الإجماع وهو موجود واقع ليست بالتشكيك ! وإنما الذي يقول : إنه يوجد المخالف ،فليأت بمن أجاز المعازف قبل انعقاد الإجماع ، وهذا دونه خرط القتاد.
> خامسا: إنكار من أنكر إنما هو منصب على من أباح المعازف مستدلا بآثار في الغناء !!! فالقضية على عكس ما تقول يا أخي الكريم !
> والله الموفق.


أولاً : أنا لا أضعف الإجماعات فحسب , بل أستبعد تماماً أن يكون هناك إجماع حقيقي على حرمة الغناء .
نعم جمهور العلماء يرون التحريم ولكن أن يكون هناك إجماع قطعي , فمستبعد .
والله أعلم 
ثانياً : الإجماع يا أخي نوعان , قطعي وظني كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله .  
ثالثاً : أرجو أن تذكر لي هذه النصوص الواضحة أو هذه العدة أدلة على تحريم المعازف بذاتها . 
رابعاً : الذي أعلمه أن البينة على من ادعى , وأنت أخي العزيز ادعيت أن هناك إجماع على تحريم الغناء , فهات البينة التي تثبت وقوع إجماع قطعي على التحريم . 
خامساً : أعتقد أن من العدل أننا إذا أنكرنا على من يستدل على الإباحة بآثار في الغناء , أن ننكر في نفس الوقت على من يستدل على التحريم بآثار في الغناء . 
والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> بارك الله فيكم أخي التونسي.
> وأنا بودي لو أن الأخ المعترض على هذه الإجماعات بأنها سكوتية أن يبين لي ولإخوانه الفرق بين السكوتي وغيره..


يا أبا فهد :
أنا كنت أتوقع أن تكتب لي هذه القسمة !! فيصدق عليك قول الآخر:
سارت مشرقة وسرت مغربا......
أظن كلامي المقتبس واضحا وأنا بانتظارك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

هناك حلقة مع الشيخ العلامة محمد الحسن ولد الددو الشنقيطي ... وهو يرى التحريم  ... لكنه يقول أنها قضية *خلافية* ...

### حرره المشرف ###

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

نعم الحديث يحكي واقعا لكن ظاهر جدا معنى كلمة يستحلون أي أنه حرام في الأصل أما مسألة الحرير فمعلوم أن ما أطلق فإنه يشمل الرجل والمرأة إلا إذا جاء دليل مخصوص والحرير عندنا أدلة أخرى أنه جائز للنساء فخصص تحريم الحرير هنا على الرجال جمعا بين الأدلة فلا يرد هذا الحديث بهذه الشبهة الواهية والحمد الله رب العالمين.



> نعم أخي العزيز هناك فرق بين اللفظتين , ولكن هناك اتفاق أيضاً بين الحديثين وهو أن كليهما يحكيان واقعاً ويخبران بأمر سيكون ( لأقوام ) في آخر الزمان . 
> أما معنى الاستحلال الذي أشرتَ إليه حفظك الله وأنه يكون للحرام , فأسأل : 
> وهل النساء إذا لبسن الحرير يكنّ قد استحللن الحرام ؟!

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

أكثر من عشرون عالما نقلوا الإجماع رغم بعد الأماكن والأزمان ولا يخلو قرن لم ينقل فيه إجماع فقولك مستبعد بدون حجة ودليل لا يدل إلا إتباع الهوى والله المستعان.
ثم إستدلال العلماء على تحريم الغناء بالمعازف بآية لقمان واضح وصحيح.
الغناء ينقسم إلى قسمين الأول ما يسمى الحداء ليس فيه معازف ولا كلام فاحش وهذا لا إشكال في جوازه وقد ثبت عن عبد الله بن رواحة وغيره فعل ذلك.
القسم الثاني هو ماكان فيه دعوة إلى الفحش مثل وصف النساء أو الخمر أو تضمن آلة لهو فهذا ما يستدل في تحريمه بآية لقمان "و من الناس من  يشتري لهو الحديث _ليضل عن سبيل الله_ بغير علم ويتخذها هزوا أولئك لهم عذاب مهين" واللام في ليضل هي لام التعليل فليس الذي أقسم عليه إبن مسعود أنه الغناء من القسم الأول بل هو من القسم الثاني وتحريم المعازف فيه أدلة أخرى غير هذا فلتراج إغاثة اللهفان ففيه الكفاية في هذا الباب إن شاء الله.
ومازلت أنتظر ردك على السؤال هل عندك نقل لعالم واحد من السلف الصالح يقول بحل المعازف ؟؟ وشرطي هو صحة نسبة الكلام لقائله 



> أولاً : أنا لا أضعف الإجماعات فحسب , بل أستبعد تماماً أن يكون هناك إجماع حقيقي على حرمة الغناء .
> نعم جمهور العلماء يرون التحريم ولكن أن يكون هناك إجماع قطعي , فمستبعد .
> والله أعلم 
> ثانياً : الإجماع يا أخي نوعان , قطعي وظني كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله .  
> ثالثاً : أرجو أن تذكر لي هذه النصوص الواضحة أو هذه العدة أدلة على تحريم المعازف بذاتها . 
> رابعاً : الذي أعلمه أن البينة على من ادعى , وأنت أخي العزيز ادعيت أن هناك إجماع على تحريم الغناء , فهات البينة التي تثبت وقوع إجماع قطعي على التحريم . 
> خامساً : أعتقد أن من العدل أننا إذا أنكرنا على من يستدل على الإباحة بآثار في الغناء , أن ننكر في نفس الوقت على من يستدل على التحريم بآثار في الغناء . 
> والله أعلم .

----------


## ابوناصرالحليفي

*يا عادل الكلباني أنت فقط من ذاق تلك المعاناة!**قال حذيفة رضي الله عنه:**(اعلم إن الضلالة حق الضلالة أن تعرف ما كنت تنكر وأن تنكر ما كنت تعرف وإياك والتلون في دين الله تعال فإن دين الله واحد)*نعم؛ قال الله تعالى في محكم التنزيل (*وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ*)(الأنعام:110) ، لقد قرأتُ ما كتبه عادل الكلباني في صحيفة الوطن يوم السبت 21 رجب 1431هـ، ولا عجب أن تفرح خضراء الدِّمن وداعية الفتنة بمثل مقاله! ولكن العجب أن تبدأ خطوات الانحراف بالكلباني من قولٍ منحرف إلى ما هو أشد انحرافاً، والأيام حبلى بعجائب الدهور، وفجائع العصور! وذلك لما زعم في مقاله السيئ (*أننا*) -ولا يريد بذلك إلا مجتمع أهل العلم السلفيين في المملكة العربية السعودية- عانينا! في منهج تلقيناه من مشايخنا لا يعرف إلا الرأي الواحد، وأن كلّ خالفنا على خطأ، وأن هذا هو سبب تفريخ الإرهاب! بل وزعم أن السلفيين (*لم يعالجوا أمراض القلوب، فهم ينظرون إلى الثوب واللحية وطول السواك بغض النظر عما**في قلبك*).
وهذا كلام رجلٍ مفتون –نسأل الله العافية- وفيه اتهام خطير لخيرة أهل العلم في العصور المتأخرة، وعلى رأسهم المشايخ الأعلام، ودعاة الإسلام عبدالعزيز بن باز ومحمد بن عثيمين وعبدالرزاق عفيفي وغيرهم كثير، فباتهام الكلباني المشين يصف هؤلاء بأنهم ألحقوا العناء بطلاب العلم وعامة الناس بعدهم، وأنهم لم يحسنوا دعوة الناس إلى الإسلام، وأنهم هم الذين غرسوا بذور الإرهاب!
بينما غارس بذور الإرهاب –حقيقة- معلوم من هو؟ وكيف كانت خطبه الخارجية التهييجية تثير سواكن قلوب الغوغاء بالتحريش والتهييج ضد هذه البلاد حكاما وعلماء.
وإلا فالعلماء الأكابر هم أبعد الناس عن طرائق الإرهابيين المستحلين للدماء المعصومة بغير حق، وقد حذروا من هذه الأمور والكلباني لا يزال يعمه في غيّه وحزبيته الممقوتة.
آلآن يا كلباني؟
*هل صدق فيك المثل السائر: (رمتني بدائها وانسلت).*
علماؤنا –عليهم رحمة الله- ومصادرهم التي تلقوا منها أصول الدين وفروعه، من نصوص الوحيين: الكتاب والسنة، وكلام الأئمة الأعلام كلهم ضد هذه الطرائق الحزبية البدعية الخارجية، وأبعد الناس عن التكلف، وأيسرهم طرحاً للدين، وأبعدهم عن فضاضة الألفاظ، وقسوة المعاملة، مع ما هم عليه من زهد وديانة، وتقى وأمانة، وكفى دعوتهم شرفاً ورفعة أن ضربت مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وحمل عنهم الدعوة السلفية الصادقة العربي والعجمي، والأبيض والأسود، ومضى عليهم زمنٌ لا يأمن المسلم العادي البسيط في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها على دينه فتوى كفتوى ابن باز أو ابن عثيمين أو الألباني ونحوهم من علماء السنة.
إن مدرسة سعد بن حمد بن عتيق وعبدالله بن عبداللطيف ومحمد بن عبداللطيف خرّجت لنا مثل محمد بن إبراهيم وعبدالرحمن بن سعدي وعبدالله بن حميد، وهؤلاء خرجوا لنا من عبدالعزيز بن باز وابن عثيمين وعبدالرزاق عفيفي وصالح اللحيدان وصالح الفوزان وأمثالهم.
وهؤلاء من خيرة من عرفهم الناس في القرن الماضي ديانة وعلماً وأدباً وغيرة على الإسلام ونصرة له.
فأي معاناة تلحق الآخذين عنهم، وهم كذلك؟ 
فـ (*وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ*)(المطَّففين:1) وجل الله تعالى حيث يقول: (*يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ للهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالقِسْطِ وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآَنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُوا اللهَ إِنَّ اللهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ*)(المائدة:8).
أمن أجلِ كرمتك التي تسببت في إلحاق الأذى بها تطاولتَ على كبار العلماء ومنهجيتهم في التعليم والتربية؟
إن الخلل لم يكن في أولئك الأئمة الأعلام، وإنما الخلل فيمن لم يُعرف بمثافنة العلماء، ومزاحمة الطلاب في مجالس الشرف والإباء، وتلقى ثقافته من الصحف والمجلات، وكتب أدعياء الفكر والثقافة! فلا نعجب لمثل هذا النتاج أن يصف حمل الناس على تعظيم محارم الله، وترك المنكرات، بأن يقول بأن هؤلاء عندهم (*جرثومة التحريم*)؟
جرثومة التحريم يا كلباني؟
أهذا ما عرفته في قول الله تعالى: (*تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللهِ فَلَا تَعْتَدُوهَا وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ*) (البقرة:229)؟
أهذا ما حفظته في قول الله تعالى: (*ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى القُلُوبِ*) (الحج:32) ؟
فليس التحريم (جرثومة) فهو حكم الله تعالى في الواضحات، واجتهاد أولياء الله في الخفيات، وإنما الجراثيم في هز الرؤوس على طرب الأنغام، والتراقص في حفلات الغناء والإجرام.
إنما الجرثومة: الفتنة بحب المال والشرف، وقد قال تعالى: (*وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى سَعَى فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ وَاللهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الفَسَادَ*) (البقرة:205) ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «مَا ذئبان جَائِعَانِ أُرسِلاَ في غَنَمٍ بأفسَدَ لها مِنْ حِرصِ المرء على المال والشَّرَف لدينهِ». أخرجه الترمذي وغيره.
إن الجرثومة: هي فتنة القلب عندما ينكر ما كان يعرف، ويعرف ما كان ينكر، فهذا هو الله القلب المفتون المتلون! ورضي الله عن حذيفة عندما قال: *(اعلم إن الضلالة حق الضلالة أن تعرف ما كنت تنكر وأن تنكر ما كنت تعرف وإياك والتلون في دين الله تعال فإن دين الله واحد) رواه أبو نعيم في "الفتن " وغيره.*
إنّ من أنفت نفسه من الخمول، والسلامة من الظهور لا عجب أن يُفتن في طلب الشرف والشهرة ولو بأسوأ الأقوال، وأقبح المذاهب؟
فما تعلمنا من مشايخنا هو الأدب مع أهل العلم لا عقوقهم واتهامهم بأنهم ألحقوا العناء بالمجتمعات.
إن ما تعلَّمناه من علمائنا هو تعظيم محارم الله، وأن ما أفتوا بتحريمه إنما هو لنص في كتاب الله، وفي سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا نقول بأن هذا جرثومة التحريم.
يا كلباني .... بالحق عرفناك فقربناك، وبالمنكر هجرناك ورددناك، فإن تبت كففنا، وإن عدت عدنا* (فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ*) (البقرة:193).
كتبه*بدر بن علي بن طامي العتيبي*عضو الدعوة والإرشاد بمحافظة الطائف21 رجب 1431هـالطائف

----------


## أبو فهد

من يستدل على التحريم يستدل بالإجماع وببعض النصوص , وأنا الآن أسأل : 
أعطونا نصاً صريحاً يذكر الإجماع على حرمة الغناء قبل تصريح ابن حزم رحمه الله بالجواز . 
وأرجو أن يكون النص واضح وصريح في ذكر الإجماع على ( حرمة ) الغناء , لأن العشرين إجماعاً التي ذكرها الشيخ عبدالله رمضان بن موسى فيها من التكلف وليّ أعناق معانى الكلام ما لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه .

أما النصوص , فنرجئ الحديث عنها حالياً . 

والله أعلم

----------


## محمد جاسم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لكي تعقل معنى الإجماع المدعى في مسألة المعازف أو أي مسألة أخرى، يجب أن تطبق القواعد الحديثية في نقد الآثار المنقولة، فعندما يدعي مدع إجماعا ما، قم بالبحث عن الإسناد بين المدعي والمنقول عنه، ثم بارك الله فيك أثبت أن هذا القول قد قال به علماء الأمة كلهم بالإسناد المتصل، فإن فعلت فأثبت عدم وجود العالم المخالف، وتأكد بارك الله فيك من أن المنقول عنهم لم يعتمد كل منهم عن الآخر....... إلخ.

هذا لا يتحقق إلا في المعلوم من الدين بالضرورة، كالظهر أربع وتحريم الخمر والزنا.

----------


## أبو القاسم

> _يكفي في إثبات حل الغناء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحرمه نصا ، ولم يستطع القائلون بالتحريم أن يأتوا بهذا النص المحرم له ،_


_هذا الذي قاله الكلباني لاينتمي بنسب لمن غذي معرفة علم الشريعة_
_فليس كل ما حرمه الله من قبيل المقطوع به نصا كما لايخفى على صغار طلبة العلم_
_وإلا لزم أن نطّرح كل قول بالتحريم في أي مسألة لمجرد نماء الخلاف فيها إلينا_
_دون نظر في أدلة ولا مراتبها ولاوجوه ترجيح_
_وهذا الرد هو على التسليم الجدلي بخلو الباب من نص_
_والله الموفق_

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

مسألتنا في إجماع المعازف وليست في الغناء مطلقا
أول هذه الإجماعات الصريحة مارواه النساء عن الأوزاعي أنه قال " كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى عمر بن الوليد كتاباً فيه: .. «وإظهارك المعازف والمزمار بدعة في الإسلام، ولقد هممت أن أبعث إليك من يجز جمَّتك جمّة السوء»."
قول عمر بن عبد العزيز "بدعة في الإسلام" واضح وصريح في أن المعازف محرمة من عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عهده رحمه الله ولم يعرف الرخصة فيه
هل في هذا لي للأعناق وتكلف؟
والله النصوص واضحة جدا في تحريم المعازف لكن من يريد الهوى ولي أعناقها فيمكنه ذلك



> من يستدل على التحريم يستدل بالإجماع وببعض النصوص , وأنا الآن أسأل :
> 
> أعطونا نصاً صريحاً يذكر الإجماع على حرمة الغناء قبل تصريح ابن حزم رحمه الله بالجواز . 
> وأرجو أن يكون النص واضح وصريح في ذكر الإجماع على ( حرمة ) الغناء , لأن العشرين إجماعاً التي ذكرها الشيخ عبدالله رمضان بن موسى فيها من التكلف وليّ أعناق معانى الكلام ما لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه . 
> أما النصوص , فنرجئ الحديث عنها حالياً . 
> 
> 
> والله أعلم

----------


## القضاعي

> أما انتهار أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه للجاريتين واستنكاره لغنائهما , فليس بالضرورة أن يكون لسابق علمه بتحريم ذلك الأمر بل قد يكون لأن الغناء مذموم عرفاً وهو فعلاً كذلك .


 وهل يسوغ لأبي بكر رضي الله عنه أشد الناس التزامًا للغرز , أن يستنكر العرف بنسبته إلى الشيطان بقوله ( أمزمار الشيطان ) وكل ما يُنسب إلى الشيطان حكمه التحريم .
فجعلت من خير الأمة بعد نبيها مصاب بجرثومة التحريم ؟!
سبحان الله , لا أضر على الإنسان من هوى متبع !

----------


## أبو فهد

> مسألتنا في إجماع المعازف وليست في الغناء مطلقا
> أول هذه الإجماعات الصريحة مارواه النساء عن الأوزاعي أنه قال " كتب عمر بن عبد العزيز إلى عمر بن الوليد كتاباً فيه: .. «وإظهارك المعازف والمزمار بدعة في الإسلام، ولقد هممت أن أبعث إليك من يجز جمَّتك جمّة السوء»."
> قول عمر بن عبد العزيز "بدعة في الإسلام" واضح وصريح في أن المعازف محرمة من عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عهده رحمه الله ولم يعرف الرخصة فيه
> هل في هذا لي للأعناق وتكلف؟
> والله النصوص واضحة جدا في تحريم المعازف لكن من يريد الهوى ولي أعناقها فيمكنه ذلك


لا يسلم بهذا بارك الله فيك لأن وصف عمر بن عبدالعزيز بالبدعة لم يكن المقصود به المعازف بحد ذاتها بل كان المقصود به إظهار المعازف والفرق واضح بين الأمرين لمن تأمل .

ثم إن وصفه لذلك بالبدعة يعني به أنه لم يكن موجوداً وليس معناه أنه لم يكن مرخصاً به , وهناك فرق بين الأمرين أيضاً لمن تأمل .

وعليه فاعتبار كلام عمر بن عبدالعزيز صريحاً بوجود إجماع على تحريم المعازف بذاتها غير صحيح .

والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو فهد

> وهل يسوغ لأبي بكر رضي الله عنه أشد الناس التزامًا للغرز , أن يستنكر العرف بنسبته إلى الشيطان بقوله ( أمزمار الشيطان ) وكل ما يُنسب إلى الشيطان حكمه التحريم .
> فجعلت من خير الأمة بعد نبيها مصاب بجرثومة التحريم ؟!
> سبحان الله , لا أضر على الإنسان من هوى متبع !


عفواً أخي العزيز

لا أتفق معك بقولك إن كل ماينسب إلى الشيطان حكمه التحريم , بدليل الحديث الذي رواه السائب بن يزيد " أن امرأة جاءت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال *لعائشة* *: تعرفين هذه‏‏‏‏ ؟ قالت‏‏ لا يا نبي الله . قال :* *هذه قينة بني فلان ، تحبين أن تغنيك ؟ قالت : نعم فأعطاها طبقا فغنتها ، فقال قد نفخ الشيطان في منخري**ها "*

وها هو النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ينسب غناء المرأة إلى الشيطان ومع ذلك أقره .

ثم كيف تقولون إن كل ما ينسب إلى الشيطان حكمه التحريم ( وتقصدون به المعازف ) , وفي نفس الوقت تبيحونها في العيد والعرس وغيرهما ؟

هل المعازف ( ومنها الدف ) لا تـُنسب إلى الشيطان في العيد والعرس , وتـُنسب إليه في غيرهما ؟!

مع العلم أن انتهار أبي بكر رضي الله عنه للجاريتين كان في عيد , وهذا يؤكد أنه رضي الله عنه وأرضاه استنكره من باب أنه مذموم ولا يليق أن يحدث في حضرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .

والله أعلم .

----------


## القضاعي

> عفواً أخي العزيز
> 
> لا أتفق معك بقولك إن كل ماينسب إلى الشيطان حكمه التحريم , بدليل الحديث الذي رواه السائب بن يزيد " أن امرأة جاءت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال *لعائشة* *: تعرفين هذه‏‏‏‏ ؟ قالت‏‏ لا يا نبي الله . قال :* *هذه قينة بني فلان ، تحبين أن تغنيك ؟ قالت : نعم فأعطاها طبقا فغنتها ، فقال قد نفخ الشيطان في منخري**ها "* 
> وها هو النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ينسب غناء المرأة إلى الشيطان ومع ذلك أقره .


 هداك الله وألهمك رشدك , ومن انت حتى تتفق معي أو أتفق أنا معك , فالامر دين يا رجل وليس آراء وأهواء !
أنا لم أقل أن ما ينسب للشيطان حكمه التحريم وهذا رأي رايته حتى تتفق أو تختلف معي هداك المولى !!
ولكني ناقل عن أهل العلم المصرح لهم بالكلام في دين الله , فهل لديك من كلام من يوازيهم من أهل العلم من لا يتفق مع هذا الذي نقلته لك عن أهل العلم  ؟




> ثم كيف تقولون إن كل ما ينسب إلى الشيطان حكمه التحريم ( وتقصدون به المعازف ) , وفي نفس الوقت تبيحونها في العيد والعرس وغيرهما ؟ 
> هل المعازف ( ومنها الدف ) لا تـُنسب إلى الشيطان في العيد والعرس , وتـُنسب إليه في غيرهما ؟! 
> مع العلم أن انتهار أبي بكر رضي الله عنه للجاريتين كان في عيد , وهذا يؤكد أنه رضي الله عنه وأرضاه استنكره من باب أنه مذموم ولا يليق أن يحدث في حضرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .


يا رجل ألهمك الله رشدك وعلمك ما ينفعك .
أليس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أقر عائشة والجاريتين على ما أسماه أبوبكر بمزمار الشيطان وقد أقره على التسمية وإنما علل الجواز وهو المبلغ للشرع بأن اليوم عيد ؟؟
وألا تعلم يا أخي بان المحرمات تحرم لذواتها وتحرم لغيرها , فما كان من الأول فلا يباح إلا للضرورات المبيحة للحرام البين , وما كان من الثاني فهو يباح للحاجة المعتبرة كما أباح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للنساء هذه المعازف في العيد والأعراس .
فأنت للأسف مع علمك القاصر هذا وتريد أن تستدرك على أهل العلم في صيغ التحريم فالله المستعان .

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

سبحان الله كنت متوقع كلامك هذا قبل ما تقوله
أولا ممكن توضح الفرق بين إظهار المعازف والمعازف في حد ذاتها؟؟ 
ثانيا قولك أنه لم يكن موجودا هذا لايقوله من قرأ أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منها حديث أبي بكر أمزمار الشيطان وغيرها ولو سلمنا أنه لم يكن موجودا فهذا دليل ضدك على حرمته وإلا يمكن أن يكون حلالا ولا ينقل أنه فعل ولو مرة؟؟
ثم ما يؤكد أنه يقصد البدعة الشرعية لا اللغوية قوله "ثم لقد هممت أن أجز جمتك جمة السوء" فهذا إنكار شديد لا يكون إلا شىء محرم شرعا



> لا يسلم بهذا بارك الله فيك لأن وصف عمر بن عبدالعزيز بالبدعة لم يكن المقصود به المعازف بحد ذاتها بل كان المقصود به إظهار المعازف والفرق واضح بين الأمرين لمن تأمل .
> 
> ثم إن وصفه لذلك بالبدعة يعني به أنه لم يكن موجوداً وليس معناه أنه لم يكن مرخصاً به , وهناك فرق بين الأمرين أيضاً لمن تأمل . 
> وعليه فاعتبار كلام عمر بن عبدالعزيز صريحاً بوجود إجماع على تحريم المعازف بذاتها غير صحيح . 
> 
> والله أعلم .

----------


## الطيب صياد

*سؤال :
نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم لمَّا استمع إلى غناء الجاريتين و معه أبو بكر و ابنته عائشة : ما معنى استماعهم له ؟ أعني : هل ارتكبوا محرما أو مكروها أو مباحا ؟
فمن قال : إنهم ارتكبوا محرما فقد كفر بالله تعالى و هو مع ذلك فاقد العقل مدخول 
و من قال : إنهم ارتكبوا مكروها فقد ادعى أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم تعنَّى ارتكاب فعل ليس فيه أجر ، بل و أنكر على أبي بكر أنه اعترض على فعل المكروه - و هو سماع الغناء - ؟ بل و أنكر على أبي بكر اعتراضه على فعل الحرام - و هو فعل الغناء من قبل الجاريتين - و من زعم هذا فقد أعظم على الله الفرية و اتهم النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بأنه يقر المنكر ، و هذا عظيم جدا .
فلم يبق إلا أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فعل مباحا و أقر مباحا و بين لأبي بكر الصديق حل الغناء و حل الاستماع إلى الغناء ، بل و حل سماع صوت الجاريتين و بالله التوفيق .
حديث :" يستحلون الحر و الحرير و الخمر و المعازف " صريح في تحريم الموسيقى بشتى آلاتها ما عدا الدف للنساء .
حل الغناء لا يوجب بالضرورة أن يغني المسلم و لا يوجب سماعه أصلا ، بل من فعله فقد أحسن و من تركه فقد أحسن " و ما على المحسنين من سبيل " .
فمن ادعى الإجماع فقد خالف إجماعّهُ : النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و أبو بكر و ابنته و الجاريتان و كفى بهؤلاء مخالفا للدعاوى ...

*

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

لم يقل أحد أن الغناء مطلقا مجمع على تحريمه بل مسألتنا في المعازف والفرق لا يخفى على أمثالكم إن شاء الله فكلامك هذا مكانه ليس هنا.



> *سؤال :*
> *نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم لمَّا استمع إلى غناء الجاريتين و معه أبو بكر و ابنته عائشة : ما معنى استماعهم له ؟ أعني : هل ارتكبوا محرما أو مكروها أو مباحا ؟*
> *فمن قال : إنهم ارتكبوا محرما فقد كفر بالله تعالى و هو مع ذلك فاقد العقل مدخول* 
> *و من قال : إنهم ارتكبوا مكروها فقد ادعى أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم تعنَّى ارتكاب فعل ليس فيه أجر ، بل و أنكر على أبي بكر أنه اعترض على فعل المكروه - و هو سماع الغناء - ؟ بل و أنكر على أبي بكر اعتراضه على فعل الحرام - و هو فعل الغناء من قبل الجاريتين - و من زعم هذا فقد أعظم على الله الفرية و اتهم النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بأنه يقر المنكر ، و هذا عظيم جدا .*
> *فلم يبق إلا أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فعل مباحا و أقر مباحا و بين لأبي بكر الصديق حل الغناء و حل الاستماع إلى الغناء ، بل و حل سماع صوت الجاريتين و بالله التوفيق .*
> *حديث :" يستحلون الحر و الحرير و الخمر و المعازف " صريح في تحريم الموسيقى بشتى آلاتها ما عدا الدف للنساء .*
> *حل الغناء لا يوجب بالضرورة أن يغني المسلم و لا يوجب سماعه أصلا ، بل من فعله فقد أحسن و من تركه فقد أحسن " و ما على المحسنين من سبيل " .*
> *فمن ادعى الإجماع فقد خالف إجماعّهُ : النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و أبو بكر و ابنته و الجاريتان و كفى بهؤلاء مخالفا للدعاوى ...*

----------


## القضاعي

> *سؤال :*
> *نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم لمَّا استمع إلى غناء الجاريتين و معه أبو بكر و ابنته عائشة : ما معنى استماعهم له ؟ أعني : هل ارتكبوا محرما أو مكروها أو مباحا*


يا أخي أرشدك الله لهداه في الشريعة ما يسمى بالرخصة , والرخصة إنما تكون استباحة لأمر محظور , أي أن أصله التحريم ولكن أُبيح في وقت دون وقت بتشريع من الشارع الحكيم .
لذلك تجد أهل العلم إذا ذكروا الغناء بالمعازف إنما يذكرونه بقولهم الرخصة في الغناء وضرب الدف أو وأُبيح ضرب الدف والغناء في العرس والعيد للنساء , فقولهم أُبيح أو رّخص , يعني أن أصله محرم .
لأن المباح بالاستصحاب لا يقال فيه رخص فيه أو اُبيح فاعلم .
فالأكل والشرب لا يقال فيهما رخص فيهما أو أٌبيحا وإنما هما مباحان أصلًا .

بوب الإمام النسائي في سننه فقال : ( الرخصة في الاستماع إلى الغناء وضرب الدف يوم العيد ) .
ثم أورد حديث عائشة والجاريتين رضي الله عنهن .
==================
وقال الإمام ابن حبان في صحيحه :
فصل في السماع 
باب : ذكر خبر قد يوهم في الاحتجاج به من لم يتفقه في صحيح الآثار ولا أبلغ المجهود في طرق الإخبار 
فأورد حديث عرس الأنصار 
باب : ذكر خبر ثان تعلق به غير المتبحر في صناعة العلم فأباح الغناء الذي يبعد عن الله جل وعلا .
ثم أورد حديث عائشة والجاريتين رضي الله عنهن .
==============

----------


## الوايلي

ابا فهد  
اتق الله ولا تتبع الهوى الاية صريحة  
اعتقد يكفي هذا الدليل على تحريم المعازف والغناء قول الله جل وعلا : {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُوًا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ} (6) سورة لقمان
*صح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : (نزلت في الغناء وأشباهه) أخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد وابن جرير في تفسيره.* 
ولا اعتقد انك تقر أن ابن احزم اعلم من الصحابيين الجليلين ابن عباس وابن مسعود  
هداك الله وأرشدك إلى الصواب

----------


## أبو فهد

> هداك الله وألهمك رشدك , ومن انت حتى تتفق معي أو أتفق أنا معك , فالامر دين يا رجل وليس آراء وأهواء !
> أنا لم أقل أن ما ينسب للشيطان حكمه التحريم وهذا رأي رايته حتى تتفق أو تختلف معي هداك المولى !!
> ولكني ناقل عن أهل العلم المصرح لهم بالكلام في دين الله , فهل لديك من كلام من يوازيهم من أهل العلم من لا يتفق مع هذا الذي نقلته لك عن أهل العلم ؟


سبحان الله ! 
أنقل لك كلام المعصوم محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ثم تطلب مني أن آتيك بكلام من أهل العلم ؟!  
ما هذا الكلام يا أخي غفر الله لك ؟! 
أقول لك إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع غناء المرأة ونسبه إلى الشيطان , فهل مازلتَ تصر على أن ( كل ) ما يـُنسب إلى الشيطان محرم ؟! 



> يا رجل ألهمك الله رشدك وعلمك ما ينفعك .
> أليس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أقر عائشة والجاريتين على ما أسماه أبوبكر بمزمار الشيطان وقد أقره على التسمية وإنما علل الجواز وهو المبلغ للشرع بأن اليوم عيد ؟؟


بلى , وأنت بهذا الكلام ترد على نفسك ! 
إذ أنك تقول إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع غناء الجاريتين وفي نفس الوقت أقر تسمية أبي بكر بمزمار الشيطان , أي أن النبي عليه السلام أقرّ شيئاً منسوباً إلى الشيطان , فهل يقرّ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام محرماً ؟!

----------


## القضاعي

> سبحان الله !
> 
> أنقل لك كلام المعصوم محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ثم تطلب مني أن آتيك بكلام من أهل العلم ؟!  
> ما هذا الكلام يا أخي غفر الله لك ؟! 
> أقول لك إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع غناء المرأة ونسبه إلى الشيطان , فهل مازلتَ تصر على أن ( كل ) ما يـُنسب إلى الشيطان محرم ؟!


لا يا أبا فهد أنت لم تعارض كلام أهل العلم بقول للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولكنك عارضته بما فهمته من هذا الحديث النبوي , وفهمك لا يعتد به أمام فهم أهل العلم .
فهل تستطيع أن تأتي بأحد من أهل العلم أنكر أن ما يُنسب إلى الشيطان يكون محرمًا ؟




> بلى , وأنت بهذا الكلام ترد على نفسك ! 
> 
> إذ أنك تقول إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع غناء الجاريتين وفي نفس الوقت أقر تسمية أبي بكر بمزمار الشيطان , أي أن النبي عليه السلام أقرّ شيئاً منسوباً إلى الشيطان , فهل يقرّ النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام محرماً ؟!


 نعم الشريعة تقر الحرام في مواطن الضرورات والحاجات .
أليس الشريعة التي بلّغها لنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم , أقرت أكل الميتة عند الضرورة وهي حرام بيّن , فإذا انتهت الضرورة عاد التحريم ؟!
كذلك الشريعة التي بلّغها لنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم , أقرت الدف المحرم للنساء يوم العيد وفي الأعراس , فإذا انتهى العرس أو يوم العيد عاد التحريم .

----------


## الطيب صياد

> لم يقل أحد أن الغناء مطلقا مجمع على تحريمه بل مسألتنا في المعازف والفرق لا يخفى على أمثالكم إن شاء الله فكلامك هذا مكانه ليس هنا.


*أحسن الله إليك !
و لكنه مكتوب في عنوان الموضوع ما يلي :" جامع الردود على من أحل المعازف و الغناء " فكلام الإخوان حول كل من : المعازف و الغناء ، و مشاركتي قد تضمنت كلا الأمرين .
*

----------


## الطيب صياد

> ابا فهد  
> اتق الله ولا تتبع الهوى الاية صريحة  
> اعتقد يكفي هذا الدليل على تحريم المعازف والغناء قول الله جل وعلا : {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُوًا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ} (6) سورة لقمان
> *صح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : (نزلت في الغناء وأشباهه) أخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد وابن جرير في تفسيره.* 
> ولا اعتقد انك تقر أن ابن احزم اعلم من الصحابيين الجليلين ابن عباس وابن مسعود  
> هداك الله وأرشدك إلى الصواب


بارك الله فيك أخي الوايلي !
أين صراحة الآية في شأن المعازف - الموسيقى - و الغناء ؟
و إن كنت تقصد تفسير الصحابي فهو قول عالم ليس حجة أصلا و لم يكلفنا الله يوما بوجوب اتباع قول عالم - كائنا من كان - إلا النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، و هذا إجماع من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، 
ثم قولك :" و لا أعتقد أنك تقر أن ابن حزم أعلم من الصحابيين الجليلين ابن مسعود و ابن عباس "اهـ، أقول : هذه المشكلة التي ينكرها أهل السنة و العلم على المتعصبين ###الذين إذا ناظرتهم قالوا لك : هل تزعم أن شيخك أعلم من مالك بن أنس - أو الشافعي أو أبي حنيفة أو أحمد أو ابن حزم أو غيرهم - ؟ و هذه شبهة واهية لا ينطق بها أهل الحق .
و لا شك أن أبا بكر الصديق و عمر بن الخطاب أعلم من ابن عباس و قد يخطئان و يصيب ،
و لا شك أن ابن عباس أعلم من مجاهد بن جبر المكي و قد يخطئ الصحابي و يصيب ابن جبر ،
و لا شك أن أبا زرعة أحفظ و أوسع و أتقن ممارسة لعلم الحديث و قد يخطئ و يصيب الألباني ،
و لا شك و لا شك ......
وفقك الله .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما أحق المخالف في حرمة الغناء هنا وفي كثير من المنتديات بوصف فقيه النفس والبدن أبي عبد الله ابن القيم رحمه الله إذ قال:

"فلم ينكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أبي بكر تسمية الغناء مزمار الشيطان، وأقرهما لأنهما جاريتان غير مكلفتين تغنيان بغناء الأعراب الذي قيل في يوم حرب بعاث من الشجاعة والحرب، وكان اليوم يوم عيد، فتوسع حزب الشيطان في ذلك إلى صوتِ امرأةٍ جميلة أجنبيةٍ، أو صبي أمرد صوته فتنة، وصورته فتنة، يغني بما يدعو إلى الزنى والفجور وشرب الخمور مع آلات اللهو التي حرمها رسول الله في عدة أحاديث كما سيأتي، مع التصفيق والرقص وتلك الهيئة المنكرة التي لا يستحلها أحد من أهل الأديان فضلا عن أهل العلم والإيمان، ويحتجون بغناء جويريتين غير مكلفتين بنشيد الأعراب ونحوه في الشجاعة ونحوها في يوم عيد بغير شبابة ولا دف ولا رقص ولا تصفيق 
ويدعون المحكم الصريح لهذا المتشابه
 وهذا شأن كل مبطل، نعم نحن لا نحرم ولا نكره مثل ما كان في بيت رسول الله ( على ذلك الوجه، وإنما نحرم نحن وسائر أهل العلم والإيمان السماع المخالف لذلك وبالله التوفيق".ا.هـ

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويتمسكون في رد عشرات ومئات الحكايات والنقول الإجماعية المتفق على صحتها إلى أصحابها بحكاية خلاف واحد أو اثنين 
لا يكاد إسنادها يقوم من كثرة النقد وشدة الطعن وقوة التأويل 
كالمتمسك بالقشة خوفا من الغرق

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولو أن المخالف في حرمة الغناء نشأ نشأة علمية صحيحة لما أشغلنا بنازعه في حكاية الإجماع
لأن تحليل الغناء من شواذ المسائل
فيكفيه _ لو كان يفهم قانون العلم وسنن أهله_ لكي ينصرف عن هذه المراوغات والعبث في الأدلة لتحليل الغناء وصفُ أهل العلم للمخالف وقوله بالشذوذ
ولكن من يضرب بقول الصاحب والصاحبين رضي الله عنهم أجميعن الحائط بدعوى أن لا حجة إلا بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ومن يشمئز قلبه من حكاية الإجماع الذي هو سياج الدين وحرزه 
لا يرجى منه أن يفهم قانون العلم وسنن أهله
والله الهادي من يشاء إلى طريق مستقيم

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي أمجد وصدق من قال "طالب الحق يكفيه دليل واحد وطالب الهوى لا يكفيه ألف دليل"والله أنا أعجب كل العجب في مسألة المعازف ممن يرد إجماع عشرين عالما ممن يعتد بنقله للإجماع ويرد قبله حديث البخاري في المعازف بشبهات واهية أوهى من بيت العنكبوت.
وأنا أتمنى أن يراجح من يرى حل المعازف العلماء الجهابذة قديما وحديثا ممن حرموا المعازف ثم لينظر من أحلها أيضا قديما وحديثا هل هو ممن يعتد بخلافه لهؤلاء أم لا ؟ فالله المستعان.

----------


## الوايلي

> بارك الله فيك أخي الوايلي !
> أين صراحة الآية في شأن المعازف - الموسيقى - و الغناء ؟
> و إن كنت تقصد تفسير الصحابي فهو قول عالم ليس حجة أصلا و لم يكلفنا الله يوما بوجوب اتباع قول عالم - كائنا من كان - إلا النبي  ، و هذا إجماع من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، 
> ثم قولك :" و لا أعتقد أنك تقر أن ابن حزم أعلم من الصحابيين الجليلين ابن مسعود و ابن عباس "اهـ، أقول : هذه المشكلة التي ينكرها أهل السنة و العلم على المتعصبين ###الذين إذا ناظرتهم قالوا لك : هل تزعم أن شيخك أعلم من مالك بن أنس - أو الشافعي أو أبي حنيفة أو أحمد أو ابن حزم أو غيرهم - ؟ و هذه شبهة واهية لا ينطق بها أهل الحق .
> و لا شك أن أبا بكر الصديق و عمر بن الخطاب أعلم من ابن عباس و قد يخطئان و يصيب ،
> و لا شك أن ابن عباس أعلم من مجاهد بن جبر المكي و قد يخطئ الصحابي و يصيب ابن جبر ،
> و لا شك أن أبا زرعة أحفظ و أوسع و أتقن ممارسة لعلم الحديث و قد يخطئ و يصيب الألباني ،
> و لا شك و لا شك ......
> وفقك الله .


بارك الله فيك سأعطيك دليل عقلي دائماً لا نقدم الدليل العقلي على النقل 

ولكن هذا دليل واضح وصريح بالنسبة لأخذ العلم من اناس ثقة وأعلم ان الجميع يخطي 

هل ستأخذ مني فتوى وأنت لا تقدر علمي على سبيل المثال أم تأخذ الفتوى من ابن باز وابن عثيمين ...؟؟ 

جاوب بارك الله فيك ..؟

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

*السلام عليكم* 
*سبحان الله التلون مذموم والتبرؤ من شئ ثم الدفاع عنه وتبنيه عجيب أذكر ان احد الكتاب في الساحات قبل اكثر من سنة اتهم الكلباني هداه الله بتحليل الأغاني وأنه يفتي الشباب بذلك فدافع الشيخ الفاضل سليمان الخراشي  عنه  وذب عن عرضه وقال إنه اتصل به ونفى ذلك ودعى على من كذب عليه ثم بعد ذلك قال الكلباني في لقاء معه بحل الخبيتي والسامري (وفرح الكاتب المذكور بذلك ونشره نفياً عن نفسه تهمة الكذب) ثم لما عوتب ونوصح قال بأنه لم يفهم كلامه ثم بعد ذلك قال ماقال ؟؟*
*وكذلك الجديع اتهم بتهم شنيعة حسب قولة (منها الغناء و.....................) عدة تهم وتبرأ منها كلها في رسالة بعنوان أبرأ إلى الله مما يقولون؟! ثم مرت الايام وإذا به يقول بما تبرأ منه أذاع بعضه واشتهر عنه البعض الأخر وله فيه رسالة يوعد بها والله المستعان يقول ثم يتبرأ ثم يؤلف ويصنف فيما كان تبرأ منه .*
*ولذلك يجب أن لاتهمل اخبار الثقات (وقد كثرت في هذه الأزمنة الاعترافات بما كان يعد سابقا من المنكرات ويقابل من المعترف بالنفي والحوقلات ) والمؤمن لايلدغ من جحر مرتين. وختاماً أسأل الله لي ولإخواني التوبة والمغفرة.*

----------


## الطيب صياد

> بارك الله فيك سأعطيك دليل عقلي دائماً لا نقدم الدليل العقلي على النقل 
> 
> ولكن هذا دليل واضح وصريح بالنسبة لأخذ العلم من اناس ثقة وأعلم ان الجميع يخطي 
> 
> هل ستأخذ مني فتوى وأنت لا تقدر علمي على سبيل المثال أم تأخذ الفتوى من ابن باز وابن عثيمين ...؟؟ 
> 
> جاوب بارك الله فيك ..؟


*الجواب : لا آخذ الفتوى إلا عمن يسندها إلى رسول الله  و لا يسندها إلى رأيه ، سواء وجد من هو أعلم أم لم يوجد - ما دام أني سألتُ مسلما صاحب علم و حديث و سنة تقيا ليس ذا مداهنة غير متعصب لمذهب و لا بدعة و لا يفتي بالرأي أصلا ، و لو لم يفتِ إلا من أحاط بالدين علما : لم يفت إلا رسول الله  - كما ذكر ذلك ابن حزم في آخر النبذ - و هذا واضح بحمد الله .*

----------


## الطيب صياد

> ما أحق المخالف في حرمة الغناء هنا وفي كثير من المنتديات بوصف فقيه النفس والبدن أبي عبد الله ابن القيم رحمه الله إذ قال:
> 
> "فلم ينكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أبي بكر تسمية الغناء مزمار الشيطان، وأقرهما لأنهما جاريتان غير مكلفتين تغنيان بغناء الأعراب الذي قيل في يوم حرب بعاث من الشجاعة والحرب، وكان اليوم يوم عيد، فتوسع حزب الشيطان في ذلك إلى صوتِ امرأةٍ جميلة أجنبيةٍ، أو صبي أمرد صوته فتنة، وصورته فتنة، يغني بما يدعو إلى الزنى والفجور وشرب الخمور مع آلات اللهو التي حرمها رسول الله في عدة أحاديث كما سيأتي، مع التصفيق والرقص وتلك الهيئة المنكرة التي لا يستحلها أحد من أهل الأديان فضلا عن أهل العلم والإيمان، ويحتجون بغناء جويريتين غير مكلفتين بنشيد الأعراب ونحوه في الشجاعة ونحوها في يوم عيد بغير شبابة ولا دف ولا رقص ولا تصفيق 
> ويدعون المحكم الصريح لهذا المتشابه
>  وهذا شأن كل مبطل، نعم نحن لا نحرم ولا نكره مثل ما كان في بيت رسول الله ( على ذلك الوجه، وإنما نحرم نحن وسائر أهل العلم والإيمان السماع المخالف لذلك وبالله التوفيق".ا.هـ
> 
>  ويتمسكون في رد عشرات ومئات الحكايات والنقول الإجماعية المتفق على صحتها إلى أصحابها بحكاية خلاف واحد أو اثنين 
> لا يكاد إسنادها يقوم من كثرة النقد وشدة الطعن وقوة التأويل 
> كالمتمسك بالقشة خوفا من الغرق
> ...


يا أخي !
قد سمع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  غناء جاريتين - لا جويريتين - في أشرف بيت على الإطلاق ، فمن ذا أتقى من نبيه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ؟؟؟
فإذ ذاك كذلك فجائز سماع الغناء ما لم يكن لفظه محرما : كالشرك بالله و الكفر بالأنبياء و دعوى علم الغيب و عصمة الأولياء و النطق بالبدعة و التحريض ضد الأيمة و الرؤساء و الدعاية للحزبية المقيتة و الجهاد المنكر و قتال الفتنة و نحوها من المحرمات كالتغزل بالمحرمات و الخمريات و الهجاء المحرم و غيرها ، أما الكلام الحلال و الحكمي و العلمي و المتضمن للتوحيد و نشر السنة و طاعة الوالدين و تحبيب النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  و صحابته إلى القلوب فمن أراد بهذا الترويح عن النفس و النشاط إلى عبادة ربه و العمل الصالح : فله به أجر و حظ من الخير إن شاء الله ، 
و إنكار الاحتجاج بخبر الجاريتين غير ناهض و لا وجه له أصلا ، و إذ صح الخبر فلا يعترض عليه بإجماع و لا بتزاع ألبتة ، و كما قلتُ: قد سمع الغناء : أبو بكر الصديق و ابنته عائشة الصديقة في البيت النبوي الشريف ، و هذا أوضح من رائعة النهار بحمد الله و فضله .
فالذي ينبغي علينا جميعا : أن لا نحرم و لا نكره مثل ما كان في بيت رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، بل نحبه و نسمعه كما سمعه صاحب الدعوة  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  و هو أتقى الناس و أخشاهم لربه تعالى و أعرفهم به و بعظمته و بحدوده و أنصحهم للناس و أشدهم تحذيرا لما يفسد القلوب و يبطل التقوى و الورع .
فقول أمجد :" ما أحق المخالف في حرمة الغناء ..." لا يصح و قد ثبت سماع النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  له ، و حاشا لرسول الله إمام المتقين و سيد الصالحين و أقرب الناس لرب العالمين : حاشا له من أن يسمع الحرام في بيته و لا ينكره بل يرضاه و ينكر على من ينكره ! هذا لا يقوله مسلم أصلا ، فينبغي التحفظ في إطلاق العبارات و عدم الميول مع التقديس و الغلو في الصالحين حتى يمس جناب النبوة المبجلة ، و الله المستعان و عليه التكلان .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  يعني يا أخ صياد هل تقول أن محمد بن عبد الله النبي المرسل صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسمع الغناء ويحبه؟. 
هل تجرأ على نسبة هذا للمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أرجو أن لا يؤول الكلام ومحل النزاع إلى سماع الحداء والأشعار والأناشيد المختلف فيها بين المعاصرين 
فإنها لم تذكر أصلا في الموضوع 
والموضوع أصلا كتب وسيق للكلام على الغناء المعروف المشهور.

----------


## الوايلي

صياد
اسئلك بالله هل تسمع الغناء 
سأعرف من أين اخذت هذا العلم من خلال إجابتك ..!!

----------


## الوايلي

سائله تسئل ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى عن سماع الأغاني 
ننصحك بألا تسمعي الأغاني مطلقا لأنها شر ولأنها تفضي إلى فساد كبير في القلوب وننصحك بسماع إذاعة القرآن فإن فيها الخير الكثير، وسماع برنامج نور على الدرب ، وسماع الأحاديث النافعة المفيدة، أما سماع الأغاني فاتركيها واحذريها لأن  شرها كبير وقد قال الله سبحانه : {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ} [1] الآية.قال((( أكثر أهل العلم )))) إن لهو الحديث هو الغناء وقال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه : (إن الغناء ينبت النفاق في القلب كما ينبت الماء البقل)  وعبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه هو من أصحاب الرسول رضي الله عنه ومن علمائهم رضي الله عنهم أجمعين وصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (ليكونن من أمتي أقواما يستحلون الحر والحرير والمعازف) فأخبر أنه يكون في آخر  الزمان قوم يستحلون المعازف وهي الملاهي والأغاني . فنسأل الله أن يحمينا وإياكم وجميع المسلمين من شرها ، وأن يثبت الجميع على الهدى إنه سميع قريب .
[1] - سورة لقمان الآية 6.
المصدر : 
مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة الجزء الرابع

انتبه لا تكون من الذين قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فيهم (ليكونن من أمتي أقواما يستحلون الحر والحرير والمعازف)

ثم ما هو رأيك في هذا الحديث ليكونن < بإعتقادك انت ماهو المقصود من المعازف ....؟

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

سبحان الله كل الذين يحلون الغناء في هذا العصر يشتركون في شىء وهو عدم التفريق بين الغناء الذي كان في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو رفع الصوت بالشعر وغناء اليوم فينزلون حكم الغناء الأول على الثاني وهذا جهل شنيع

----------


## الوايلي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## القضاعي

> و إن كنت تقصد تفسير الصحابي فهو قول عالم ليس حجة أصلا و لم يكلفنا الله يوما بوجوب اتباع قول عالم - كائنا من كان - إلا النبي  ، و هذا إجماع من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ،  .


 هذا كلام شنيع وخطره على صاحبه عظيم !
والمتفق عليه بين أهل التفسير أن تفسير الصحابي الذي لا مخالف له , هو في حكم المرفوع , أي أنه يعامل معاملة الحديث الثابت عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم , فكيف إذا أقسم هذا الصحابي على صحة هذا التفسير قسمًا مغلظًا , وهم أتقى وأورع الأمة بعد نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم , فإذا كنا نستبعد على أتقى رجل منا أن يُقسم على حكم في الدين وهو غير متيقن بصحته , فكيف بأصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فالله المستعان على أهل هذا الزمان .

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

> هذا كلام شنيع وخطره على صاحبه عظيم !
> والمتفق عليه بين أهل التفسير أن تفسير الصحابي الذي لا مخالف له , هو في حكم المرفوع , أي أنه يعامل معاملة الحديث الثابت عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم , فكيف إذا أقسم هذا الصحابي على صحة هذا التفسير قسمًا مغلظًا , وهم أتقى وأورع الأمة بعد نبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم , فإذا كنا نستبعد على أتقى رجل منا أن يُقسم على حكم في الدين وهو غير متيقن بصحته , فكيف بأصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> فالله المستعان على أهل هذا الزمان .


 جزاكم الله خيرا أخي القضاعي وقول البعض قول الصحابي هو مجرد قول عالم فيه تهوين من قدرهم والله أعلم كأن قول إبن مسعود مثلا كقول أي عالم في القرون المفضلة فضلا عن القرون التي تليها وهو القائل "والذي نفسي بيده لا أعلم سورة في كتاب إلا وأنا أعلم فيم نزلت، ولا أعلم آية في كتاب الله إلا وأنا أعلم فيم نزلت، ولو كنت أعلم أحداً أعلم مني بكلام الله تبلغه الإبل لأتيت إليه" و قول الصحابي حجة إذا لم يخالف وأيضا ياخذ حكم المرفوع أحيانا.

----------


## أبو فهد

> سبحان الله كنت متوقع كلامك هذا قبل ما تقوله
> أولا ممكن توضح الفرق بين إظهار المعازف والمعازف في حد ذاتها؟؟ 
> ثانيا قولك أنه لم يكن موجودا هذا لايقوله من قرأ أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منها حديث أبي بكر أمزمار الشيطان وغيرها ولو سلمنا أنه لم يكن موجودا فهذا دليل ضدك على حرمته وإلا يمكن أن يكون حلالا ولا ينقل أنه فعل ولو مرة؟؟
> ثم ما يؤكد أنه يقصد البدعة الشرعية لا اللغوية قوله "ثم لقد هممت أن أجز جمتك جمة السوء" فهذا إنكار شديد لا يكون إلا شىء محرم شرعا


أولاً : قد يتضح لك الفرق بين إظهار المعازف والمعازف بذاتها بالمثال .

فمثلاً : قيادة المرأة للسيارة جائزة بذاتها , ولكن إظهارها لا يجوز عند بعض أهل العلم . أي أن الذين لا يجيزون إظهار قيادة المرأة للسيارة , لا يرون بأساً في ذات المسألة ولكنهم يحرّمون إظهارها .

أرجو أن يكون المثال قد وضح لك الفرق .

ثانياً : عندما أقول " لم يكن موجوداً " فأنا أعني إظهار المعازف وليس المعازف بذاتها , فتأمل .

أما ما يتعلق بمقصد عمر بن عبدالعزيز رحمه الله هل هو البدعة اللغوية أم الشرعية , فليس هذا هو مبحثنا لأننا نتحدث عن وجود إجماع حقيقي من عدمه على حرمة الغناء .

وأياً كان المقصود هنا بالبدعة , يظل تحقق الإجماع الحقيقي على تحريم المعازف بذاتها متعذر لأننا ذكرناه أن حديثه أصلاً عن ( الإظهار ) للمعازف وليس عن المعازف بذاتها .

والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو فهد

> ابا فهد 
> 
> اتق الله ولا تتبع الهوى الاية صريحة  
> اعتقد يكفي هذا الدليل على تحريم المعازف والغناء قول الله جل وعلا : {وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُوًا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ} (6) سورة لقمان
> *صح عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : (نزلت في الغناء وأشباهه) أخرجه البخاري في الأدب المفرد وابن جرير في تفسيره.* 
> ولا اعتقد انك تقر أن ابن احزم اعلم من الصحابيين الجليلين ابن عباس وابن مسعود  
> 
> هداك الله وأرشدك إلى الصواب


أولاً : الآية ليست صريحة الله يحفظك

ثانياً : ما المقصود هنا بكلمة " الغناء " ؟
هل المقصود به المعازف ؟!
أم أن المقصود به الحداء والنشيد ؟

لقد ذكر العلماء أن كلمة " الغناء " عند السلف تعني " الحداء " , فهل تقول بتحريم الحداء ؟! 

إن قلتَ : لا , فأعيد عليك كلامك أخي العزيز مع استبدال عبارة " أبا فهد " إلى " الوايلي "  :Smile: 

أما إن قلتَ : نعم أنت ترى تحريم الحداء , فحينئذ يختلف النقاش وتتحول دفة الحوار

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو فهد

> لا يا أبا فهد أنت لم تعارض كلام أهل العلم بقول للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولكنك عارضته بما فهمته من هذا الحديث النبوي , وفهمك لا يعتد به أمام فهم أهل العلم .
> فهل تستطيع أن تأتي بأحد من أهل العلم أنكر أن ما يُنسب إلى الشيطان يكون محرمًا ؟


طيب , أعطني فهمك أنت لكلام النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فضلاً لا أمراً , أو ائتني بفهم أهل العلم له .

النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام سمع المرأة تغني وفي نفس الوقت نسب غناءها إلى الشيطان , فكيف نجمع بين فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين قولك بأن ( كل ) ما يـُنسب إلى الشيطان محرم ؟!



> نعم الشريعة تقر الحرام في مواطن الضرورات والحاجات .
> أليس الشريعة التي بلّغها لنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم , أقرت أكل الميتة عند الضرورة وهي حرام بيّن , فإذا انتهت الضرورة عاد التحريم ؟!
> كذلك الشريعة التي بلّغها لنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم , أقرت الدف المحرم للنساء يوم العيد وفي الأعراس , فإذا انتهى العرس أو يوم العيد عاد التحريم .


يا أخي هداني الله وإياك 

قياسك غير صحيح أبداً .
فالشريعة عندما تجيز الميتة مثلاً , تجيزها دون أن تغير من حقيقتها شيئاً . فلحم الميتة فاسد ومستقبح والشريعة حينما تجيز أكله فهي تجيزه للضرورة مع بقاء حقيقته دون تغيير .

أما أنت فتقول إن الغناء محرم بدليل أنه منسوب إلى الشيطان !
ونحن نقول لك : كيف تعتبركونه منسوب إلى الشيطان دليلاً على التحريم والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمعه ونسبه إلى الشيطان في نفس الوقت ؟!

إن مجرد أن يسمعه النبي عليه السلام وينسبه إلى الشيطان دليل واضح وصريح على أن هناك شيء منسوب إلى الشيطان وهو ليس بمحرم . وبالتالي يسقط استدلالك على حرمة الغناء بكونه منسوب إلى الشيطان .

والله أعلم ,,

----------


## الوايلي

اخي الكريم 

ما رأيك بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تغنوا بالقران ...؟ < هل هذا يعني أن نأتي بالات الموسيقى والمعازف ..؟؟
لنتغنى به

----------


## أبو فهد

> يعني يا أخ صياد هل تقول أن محمد بن عبد الله النبي المرسل صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسمع الغناء ويحبه؟. 
> هل تجرأ على نسبة هذا للمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!.
> 
>  أرجو أن لا يؤول الكلام ومحل النزاع إلى سماع الحداء والأشعار والأناشيد المختلف فيها بين المعاصرين 
> فإنها لم تذكر أصلا في الموضوع 
> والموضوع أصلا كتب وسيق للكلام على الغناء المعروف المشهور.


ألم يسمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الدف ( وهو من المعازف ) ؟!

إن كان قد ثبت أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام سمع الغناء ( بآلة ) كما في حديث الناذرة , فالكل سيجرؤ على نسبة سماعه عليه الصلاة والسلام للغناء . 

أما مسألة حبه عليه الصلاة والسلام للغناء , فلا أظن أن أحداً سيجرؤ على قول ذلك .

والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو فهد

> سبحان الله كل الذين يحلون الغناء في هذا العصر يشتركون في شىء وهو عدم التفريق بين الغناء الذي كان في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو رفع الصوت بالشعر وغناء اليوم فينزلون حكم الغناء الأول على الثاني وهذا جهل شنيع


كذلك أخي العزيز كثير ممن يحرمون الموسيقى اليوم ويبيحون الأناشيد يشتركون في شيء وهو استدلالهم بكلام السلف عن الغناء مع أنه معروف أن المقصود بالغناء عند السلف هو الحداء ( أي الأناشيد )

فسبحان الله !


يحرمون الموسيقى ويستدلون على ذلك بآثار عن السلف تذم الغناء مع أن الغناء عند السلف المقصود به الأناشيد التي يبيحها أصحابنا !

----------


## الوايلي

من قال لك ان جميع السلف يقصد به الحداء ..؟ 

إذاً إرجع إلى هذا الرابط 

وقرأه كاملاً فضلاً وليس امرا

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=60058

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> ألم يسمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الدف ( وهو من المعازف ) ؟!
> 
> إن كان قد ثبت أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام سمع الغناء ( بآلة ) كما في حديث الناذرة , فالكل سيجرؤ على نسبة سماعه عليه الصلاة والسلام للغناء . 
> 
> أما مسألة حبه عليه الصلاة والسلام للغناء , فلا أظن أن أحداً سيجرؤ على قول ذلك .
> 
> والله أعلم .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأصل في سماع المعازف الحرمة للنصوص الصحيحة الصريحة والإجماع
واستثنت نصوصٌ أخرى الدف في المناسبات كالأعياد والأفراح
فيبقى ما عدا الدف محرما وهذا واضح لا خفاء فيه
فلا يستدل عاقل على حلية سماع جميع المعازف لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع الدف!!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تقول : قالكل سيجرؤ على نسبة سماعه صلى الله عليه وسلم للغناء
فمن هؤلاء (الكل) سمهم لنا ؟ أم أنت فقط 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسؤالي هو: هل تزعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسمع الغناء المعروف بآلة أو غير آلة وكان يغنى به في بيته وهو غير منكر له؟
لا أتكلم عن الحداء وإنشاد الأشعار 
نحن نتكلم عن الغناء الذي حكى أكثر من واحد من أهل العلم الإجماع على حرمته 
والذي طرح الموضوع من أجله ردا على يعض المشايخ؟

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

تقسيمك هذا لم يقل به أحد وأنا أطالبك بمن قال بهذا التفريق 
المحرم ينقسم إلى محرم لذاته ومحرم لغيره فيقال قيادة المرأة للسيارة محرم لغيره -عند من يحرمها- ولم أسمع من يسمي هذا إظهار .
فلا فرق بين إظهار المعازف والمعازف وهي محرمة لذاتها.



> أولاً : قد يتضح لك الفرق بين إظهار المعازف والمعازف بذاتها بالمثال .
> 
> فمثلاً : قيادة المرأة للسيارة جائزة بذاتها , ولكن إظهارها لا يجوز عند بعض أهل العلم . أي أن الذين لا يجيزون إظهار قيادة المرأة للسيارة , لا يرون بأساً في ذات المسألة ولكنهم يحرّمون إظهارها . 
> أرجو أن يكون المثال قد وضح لك الفرق . 
> ثانياً : عندما أقول " لم يكن موجوداً " فأنا أعني إظهار المعازف وليس المعازف بذاتها , فتأمل . 
> أما ما يتعلق بمقصد عمر بن عبدالعزيز رحمه الله هل هو البدعة اللغوية أم الشرعية , فليس هذا هو مبحثنا لأننا نتحدث عن وجود إجماع حقيقي من عدمه على حرمة الغناء . 
> وأياً كان المقصود هنا بالبدعة , يظل تحقق الإجماع الحقيقي على تحريم المعازف بذاتها متعذر لأننا ذكرناه أن حديثه أصلاً عن ( الإظهار ) للمعازف وليس عن المعازف بذاتها . 
> 
> والله أعلم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

هذا خطأ كبير وعدم دراية بأدلة من يحرمون الموسيقى وإلا فهم لديهم والحمد الله أدلة صحيحة صريحة في تحريمها يسلم لها كل طالب للحق ويتكلف في تأويلها كل طالب هوى.




> كذلك أخي العزيز كثير ممن يحرمون الموسيقى اليوم ويبيحون الأناشيد يشتركون في شيء وهو استدلالهم بكلام السلف عن الغناء مع أنه معروف أن المقصود بالغناء عند السلف هو الحداء ( أي الأناشيد )
> 
> 
> فسبحان الله ! 
> 
> 
> يحرمون الموسيقى ويستدلون على ذلك بآثار عن السلف تذم الغناء مع أن الغناء عند السلف المقصود به الأناشيد التي يبيحها أصحابنا !

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

قال إبن قدامة في المغني 
فصل : في الملاهي : وهي على ثلاثة أضرب ;
 محرم ، وهو ضرب الأوتار والنايات ، والمزامير كلها ، والعود ، والطنبور ، والمعزفة ، والرباب ، ونحوها ، فمن أدام استماعها ، ردت شهادته ; لأنه يروى عن علي رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : { إذا ظهرت في أمتي خمس عشرة خصلة ، حل بهم البلاء } . فذكر منها إظهار المعازف والملاهي إنتهى.
سبحان لله إتهمت الشيخ رمضان موسى بلي أعناق النصوص والتكلف فيها وما رأيت شخصا يلوي أعناق النصوص ويتكلف فيها غيرك .

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

> أولاً : الآية ليست صريحة الله يحفظك
> 
> ثانياً : ما المقصود هنا بكلمة " الغناء " ؟
> هل المقصود به المعازف ؟!
> أم أن المقصود به الحداء والنشيد ؟ 
> لقد ذكر العلماء أن كلمة " الغناء " عند السلف تعني " الحداء " , فهل تقول بتحريم الحداء ؟!  
> إن قلتَ : لا , فأعيد عليك كلامك أخي العزيز مع استبدال عبارة " أبا فهد " إلى " الوايلي "  
> أما إن قلتَ : نعم أنت ترى تحريم الحداء , فحينئذ يختلف النقاش وتتحول دفة الحوار 
> 
> والله أعلم


 كلامك هذا فيه خلط كبير ومنشأه والله أعلم ظنك أن الغناء هو الحداء وهذا جهل شنيع وما أوقع المحلون للمعازف ما وقعوا فيه إلا لجهلهم في هذا الباب ولهذا قال إبن قدامة رحمه الله في معرض رده على ابن الحنبلي  "وشَرَع بالاستدلال لمدح الغناء بذكر الحداء، وهذا صنيعُ من لا يفرق بين الحداء والغناء ولا قول الشعر على أي وجهٍ كان، ومن كان هذا صنيعه فليس أهلاً للفتيا."
قال القرطبي في كشف القناع بعد تعريفه الغناء :"
إذا فهمت هذا فاعلم أن ما يطلق عليه غناء علي ضربين :
أحدهما : ضرب جرت عادة الناس باستعماله عند معاونتهم أعمالهم وحملهم أثقالهم ، وقطع مفاوز أسفارهم ، يسلون بذلك نفوسهم ، وينشَطُون به على مشقات أعمالهم ، ويستعينون بذلك على شاق أشغالهم كحداء الأعراب بإبلهم ، وغناء النساء لتسكين صغارهن ، ولعب الجواري بلعبهن ، وما شاكل ذلك .
فهذا النحو إذا سلم المغني به من ذكر الفواحش ، والمحرمات ، كوصف الخمور والقينات فلا شك في جوازه ، ولا يختلف فيه ....
والضرب الثاني : غناء ينتحله المغنون العارفون بصنعة الغناء ، المختارون لمارق من غزل الشعر ، الملحنون له بالتلحينات الأنيقة المقطوعة على النغمات الرقيقة التي تهيج النفوس ، وتطربها كحمنات الكؤوس ، فهذا هو الغناء المختلف فيه على أقوال ثلاثة …" إنتهى
و القسم الثاني والله أعلم أنزل الله فيه " [ وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْتَرِي لَهْوَ الْحَدِيثِ لِيُضِلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّخِذَهَا هُزُواً أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ ] [ لقمان : 6] والصحابة مجمعون قاطبة أن المقصود بلهو الحديث أنه الغناء

----------


## القضاعي

> جزاكم الله خيرا أخي القضاعي وقول البعض قول الصحابي هو مجرد قول عالم فيه تهوين من قدرهم والله أعلم كأن قول إبن مسعود مثلا كقول أي عالم في القرون المفضلة فضلا عن القرون التي تليها وهو القائل "والذي نفسي بيده لا أعلم سورة في كتاب إلا وأنا أعلم فيم نزلت، ولا أعلم آية في كتاب الله إلا وأنا أعلم فيم نزلت، ولو كنت أعلم أحداً أعلم مني بكلام الله تبلغه الإبل لأتيت إليه" و قول الصحابي حجة إذا لم يخالف وأيضا ياخذ حكم المرفوع أحيانا.


 بارك الله فيك .
ولا تتعب نفسك مع أبي فهد وأمثاله هدانا الله وإياهم , فمن لا يأخذ بفه العلماء وبالمقابل يعتد بفهمه فلا ترجه !
فالرجل الذي لا يعرف قدر ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ولا قدر إقسامه بالله في بيان حكم من أحكام الله فلا ترجه ! 
والرجل الذي لا يعرف قدر أبي بكر رضي الله عنه وشدة لزومه لغرز نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم , ومع ذلك يفتي رضي الله عنه بحضرته صلى الله عليه وسلم , فلا ترجه !
والرجل لما عجز أن يأتي بكلام أحد من أهل العلم يُنكر تحريم ما يُنسب إلى الشيطان وعاد بخفي حنين , رجع يجادل بالباطل , والله حسيبه .
ولا حيلة فيمن قال فيه القائل :
إن الهوى لهو الهوان بعينه ** وصريع كل هوى صريع هوانِ .
عافانا الله وأبا فهد من إتباع الهوى , بل لو أنه يتبع هواه في سماع المعازف دون أن ينسبها إلى قانون الشريعة لكان خير له لو فقه في دين الله , ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون .
فهذه موعظة لأخي أبي فهد والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## الوايلي

احذرك اخي الكريم ابا فهد 
 إذا اخطأ ابن حزم نخطئ خلفه سبحان الله ..؟ ثم إن الحديث الذي ذكره النبي علية الصلاة والسلام " ليكونن اقوام من امتي يستحلون الحر والحرير والخمر والمعازف في صحيح البخاري 
وأقسم ابن مسعود على ذلك في الاية انه الغناء وبينوا لك الأخوة الافاضل جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء فلا تكابر بارك الله فيك واتبع الحق 

حقيقتاً تعجبت من قول الكلباني بقوله منهم من مبتلى بجرثومت التحريم يا سلام على هذا الاسلوب ثم انه قارئ وليس عالم او مفتي مجرد قارئ 

ثم ارشدك ان تقرأ ما بالأسفل 

الدعاة على ابواب جهنم الذين أخبرنا نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عنهم  , والذي وصفهم بأنهم من جلدتنا ويتكلمون بألسنتنا , سيخرجون في فترة من التاريخ الاسلامي , كما بينه الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه الشيخان البخاري ومسلم : عن حذيفة بن اليمان – رضي الله عنه – قال : " كان الناس يسألون رسول الله عن الخير ، وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يُدركني .فقلت يا رسول الله :إنّا كنّا في جاهلية وشرّ ، وجاء الله بهذا الخير ، فهل بعد هذا الخير من شر ؟ قال : نعم 
قلتُ : وهل بعد هذا الشر من خير ؟ قال : " نعم ، وفيه دخن " قلت : وما دخنه ؟ قال : قوم ( يستنون بغير سُـنَّــتي ) ، ويهدون بغير هدي ، تعرف منهم وتنكر " . قلت : فهل بعد ذلك من شر ؟ قال : نعم ، دعاة على أبواب جهنم ، من أجابهم إليها قذفوه فيها قلت : يارسول الله صِفهم لنا قال : ( هم من جلدتنا ، ويتكلمون بألسنتنا ) قلت : فم تأمرني إنْ أدركني ذلك ؟ قال : ( تلزم جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم ) قلت : فإنْ لم يكن لهم جماعة ولا إمام ؟ قال : ( فاعتزل تلك الفرق كلها ، ولو تعض بأصل شجرة ، يدركك الموت وأنت على ذلك ؟)

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي القضاعي وأخي الوايلي والحمد الله أن الحق عليه نور لا يخفى إلا على الجاهل أو صاحب هوى وأنا أربأ بأخونا الكريم أبو فهد أن يكون من أحدهما هدانا الله وإياه للحق والعمل به .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

طيب .. وسماع المعازف دون غناء هل هي محرمة ؟؟
رجاء ردوا باختصار وبدليل غير حديث البخاري .

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

*السؤال: ما حكم سماع الموسيقى والمعازف؟*
*الجواب:* إن الأدلة على تحريم ذلك كثيرة، أكتفي بدليلٍ واحدٍ صحيحٍ صريح فيها، فيه كفاية للمكتفي، وغُنية لطالب الحق، وقناعة للمتجرد، ولا تغني كثرة الأدلة المجادلَ بالباطل، المتعامي عن الحق، المتغافلَ عن الصواب؛ شيئاً.
فقد أخرج البخاري في صحيحه (5590) قال: قال هشام بن عمار ثنا صدقة بن خالد ثنا عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر ثنا عطية بن قيس الكلابي ثنا عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري قال حدثني أبو عامر -أو أبو مالك- الأشعري، والله ما كذبني: سمع النبي r يقول: (ليكونن من أمتي أقوام *يستحلّون* الحِرَ، والحرير، والخمر، *والمعازف*).
    قال ابن القيم([1]): (ووجه الدلالة منه: أن المعازف هي آلات اللهو كلها، لا خلاف بين أهل اللغة في ذلك، ولو كانت حلالاً لما ذمهم على استحلالها، ولما قَرَن استحلالها باستحلال الخمر)، والفرج المُحرّم، والحرير.
والحديث صحيحٌ متصلٌ، ولم يوفق للصواب من تكلم في انقطاعه؛ *لوجوه:*
*الأول:* أن البخاري قد لقي هشام بن عمار وسمع منه، فإذا قال: (قال هشام) فهو بمنزلة قوله: (عن هشام).
*الثاني:* أنه لو لم يسمع منه، فهو لم يستجز الجزم به عنه، إلا وقد صحّ عنه أنه حدّث به، وهذا كثيراً ما يكون لكثرة من رواه عنه عن ذلك الشيخ وشهرته، فالبخاري أبعد خلق الله من التدليس.
*الثالث:* أنه أدخله في كتابه الصحيح مُحتجاً به، وهو أصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله عز وجل.
*الرابع:* أنه علّقه بصيغة الجزم دون صيغة التمريض، فإنه إذا توقف في الحديث أو لم يكن على شرطه؛ يقول: (ويُروى عن رسول الله) و(يُذكر عنه) ونحو ذلك، فإذا قال: (قال رسول الله) فقد جزم وقطع بإضافته إليه. 
*الخامس:* أنا لو أضربنا عن هذا كله صفحاً، فالحديث صحيح متصل عند غيره بأسانيد متعددة([2]):
فقد رواه جمع عن هشام بن عمار موصولاً، وقد توبع هشام وكذا شيخه صدقة بن خالد؛ فقد أخرج أبو بكر الإسماعيلي ومن طريقه البيهقي في الكبرى (3/272) قال: أخبرني الحسن عن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم عن بشر بن بكر عن ابن جابر به.
وهذا إسناد صحيح؛ وقد جاء من وجه آخر عن بشر بن بكر به.
بل جاء بنحوه من وجه آخر عن عبدالرحمن بن غنم به.
وتوبع ابن غنم فقال البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (1/304): قال لي سليمان بن عبد الرحمن قال: حدثنا الجراح بن مليح الحمصي، قال: حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الحميد بن ذي حماية عمن أخبره عن أبي مالك الأشعري أو أبي عامر سمعت النبي r في الخمر والمعازف ([3]).
هذا والله تعالى أعلم, وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد, وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين.


([1]) إغاثة اللهفان (1/260) ط.الفقي، وينظر: تهذيب السنن (  ).
([2]) ينظر: إغاثة اللهفان (1/260) بتصرف.
([3]) وقد توسعت في الكلام على هذه المسألة, والجواب عن بعض الشبه حولها في مكان آخر.

----------


## عصام الحازمي

شكر الله لك هذا النقل أخي الغالي ..
وحفظ الله شيخنا الســعد ..

بالمناسبة ( هل من أخبار جديده عن الشيخ ؟؟ )

----------


## الطيب صياد

> يعني يا أخ صياد هل تقول أن محمد بن عبد الله النبي المرسل صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسمع الغناء ويحبه؟. 
> هل تجرأ على نسبة هذا للمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!.
> 
>  أرجو أن لا يؤول الكلام ومحل النزاع إلى سماع الحداء والأشعار والأناشيد المختلف فيها بين المعاصرين 
> فإنها لم تذكر أصلا في الموضوع 
> والموضوع أصلا كتب وسيق للكلام على الغناء المعروف المشهور.


*الجواب : نعم سمع النبي  غناء الجاريتين ، و أجرؤ على نسبته ما دام أنه قد صح به الخبر ،،،
ثم إني سائلك : ما هو الفرق بين الغناء الذي سيق من أجله الموضوع و بين الحداء و الأشعار و الأناشيد المختلف فيها بين المعاصرين ؟ و أرجو أن لا تذكر أن الفرق هو نوعية الكلام لأن الكلام المحرم : محرم دائما في الغناء و في غيره ...
فاذكر - بارك الله فيك - الفرق بين الغناء و الأناشيد و الحد الفاصل بينهما ...*

----------

